# G-Shock 2022 Leaks & Rumors Thread



## wrsmith

This thread is for discussing news, pictures and rumors of *unannounced* or unreleased models.
Have you found some pictures online? Have you heard some news about an upcoming model from a Casio dealer? Great, post it here.

The 2021 Leaks & Rumors Thread can be found here.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Sighted a couple early listings for a GA2100-1a3 and a GA2100-1a4 which I don't think were posted before.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

"G-Shock Mystic Fog Series evokes foggy nights in the city Newly listed at Casio China and expected to be released worldwide soon, the G-Shock Mystic Fog series includes five metal-covered “GM” models with color-treated stainless steel bezels and translucent bands. These watches have softer color shades and a frosted type of skeleton band for a subdued and stylish look. Models (from left to right, above) include the large black GM-110MF-1A, small black GM-S2100MF-1A, mid-size reddish GM-2100MF-5A, mid-size blue GM-5600MF-2, and small purple GM-S5600MF-6. All five watches have standard (i.e. non-inverted) LCD displays, and they are all fully shock-resistant and water-resistant to 200 meters."
- Goldblitz Sdn Bhd | Facebook


----------



## g-fob2

the "misty fog" series all have positive display, I do really look forward to read from the "F-17 negative-display whiners" 
in this thread (with my new Glenfiddich bottle just opened)

lolz


----------



## Moonbiter

g-fob2 said:


> the "misty fog" series all have positive display, I do really look forward to read from the "F-17 negative-display whiners"
> in this thread (with my new Glenfiddich bottle just opened)
> 
> lolz


I was actually just going to say that both of the foggy metal GM-2100s look nice! I think the red is a bit more interesting. I think if the green metal Casioak had had a positive display it would have been pretty much perfect. It's a fairly small digital window, the positive should help.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

G-Shock Fire Package 2022 includes a pair of G-STEEL watches


The G-Shock Fire Package is an annual release in Japan that typically includes a pair of mid-size digital and analog-digital watches. For 2022, it also




www.g-central.com





Old models with new colors 


Sent from my


----------



## BinomialSpider

Moonbiter said:


> I was actually just going to say that both of the foggy metal GM-2100s look nice! I think the red is a bit more interesting. I think if the green metal Casioak had had a positive display it would have been pretty much perfect. It's a fairly small digital window, the positive should help.


"Mystic fog" is a nice euphemism for "smog"! Casio has been releasing a lot of "dirty" watches lately (forest mud, grunge snow, I have one that can only be described as "blacktop," and now this smog series)... wonder what that says about the present gestalt


----------



## MORGANpl

Rubik's Cube GAE-2100RC-1AJR


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

MORGANpl said:


> Rubik's Cube GAE-2100RC-1AJR
> View attachment 16386987


Already posted in the 2021 thread and gave credit to the source too! 😁

G-Shock 2021 leaks & rumors thread








G-Shock 2021 leaks & rumors thread


Some of the models will strain yur eyes like mad!! Looks like that's going to be the normal for now. Really wishing Casio does some collabs using the TS and MB6 modules like the G shocks with the 3495 modules (from the new-u series), the 3461 modules (from the GWB5600 series), or even the 3220...




r.tapatalk.com






Sent from my


----------



## CC

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Already posted in the 2021 thread and gave credit to the source too! 😁
> 
> G-Shock 2021 leaks & rumors thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock 2021 leaks & rumors thread
> 
> 
> Some of the models will strain yur eyes like mad!! Looks like that's going to be the normal for now. Really wishing Casio does some collabs using the TS and MB6 modules like the G shocks with the 3495 modules (from the new-u series), the 3461 modules (from the GWB5600 series), or even the 3220...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.tapatalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my


But that was a month ago...

😆


----------



## MORGANpl

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Already posted in the 2021 thread and gave credit to the source too! 😁
> 
> G-Shock 2021 leaks & rumors thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock 2021 leaks & rumors thread
> 
> 
> Some of the models will strain yur eyes like mad!! Looks like that's going to be the normal for now. Really wishing Casio does some collabs using the TS and MB6 modules like the G shocks with the 3495 modules (from the new-u series), the 3461 modules (from the GWB5600 series), or even the 3220...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.tapatalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my


I've seen it but it was just a render 😉 and not the actual photo of it. The render I had it last year as well


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

MORGANpl said:


> I've seen it but it was just a render 😉 and not the actual photo of it. The render I had it last year as well


Not a render but a product listing. Thanks for not putting your watermark on it and claiming the photo as yours 😉.


----------



## MORGANpl

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Not a render but a product listing. Thanks for not putting your watermark on it and claiming the photo as yours 😉.


I will next time. Just for you to keep you happy 😊


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

MORGANpl said:


> I will next time. Just for you to keep you happy


No thanks but appreciate the thought. I don’t want a cheesy watermark on a picture or a copyright strike that leads to a IG account ban . 


Sent from my


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

G Shock Collaboration DW-5600
Rugby team Toyota Verblitz x Tonga










Sent from my


----------



## Moonbiter

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> G Shock Collaboration DW-5600
> Rugby team Toyota Verblitz x Tonga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my


Love the green on that! I'd like to get a resin set in that color for my GW-B5600.


----------



## MORGANpl

Not sure as it's only rumour that for the 40th anniversary there should be square with printed logos of the iconic models on band... 🤷‍♂️ Not sure if I understand it correctly. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

MORGANpl said:


> Not sure as it's only rumour that for the 40th anniversary there should be square with printed logos of the iconic models on band...  Not sure if I understand it correctly. Will have to wait and see.


40th anniversary takes place sometime during 2023 so I’m pretty confident all you’re hearing is speculation like from the 40th anniversary G-Shock speculation thread. With that being said that would be a nice design idea if it’s ever implemented. 


Sent from my


----------



## MORGANpl

Collaboration between G-Shock and M. C. Overalls DW-5600 will come out soon in UK.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

"G-SHOCK has collaborated with Indonesian fashion brand Paradise Youth Club on a limited edition DW-6900 inspired by the internet.
The design seeks to explore the “digital network that became the main power source to people’s life since the beginning” and uses a silver-colored bezel and strap for a “futuristic” look.
The selection of the DW-6900 was a personal choice for the team at Paradise Youth Club as it represents their first experience of G-SHOCK." - G-SHOCK x Paradise Youth Club DW-6900PYU21 | HYPEBEAST 

















































































Pics from (1) KS Time Store | Facebook


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Some live images of the MB from Instagram.


----------



## MORGANpl

The M C Overalls


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Not a G Shock but a very fascinating collab with a Pro Trek. Please delete if not allowed. 
"
Casio ProTrek PRW-51NJ x Nature Conservation Society of Japan

The PRW-51NJ uses biomass plastic for the case, band, and back cover, similar to the PRW-61 series, which will also be released on March 25th. This is the first Casio watch to attempt to reduce CO2 as a product life cycle by incorporating raw materials derived from natural plants.

In addition, the collaboration model PRW-51NJ includes a replacement cross band made of recycled PET material made from PET bottles. For this band, I drew a camouflage pattern with the motif of Satoyama and the creatures living there, which are associated with the “Satoyama Revitalization Activities” undertaken by the Nature Conservation Society of Japan.

The base model is the PRO TREK climber line “PRW-50”, which is a combination style of analog and digital. On the dial of PRW-51NJ, at 7 o’clock, 8 o’clock, and 9 o’clock, dots of fluorescent paint that imaged “firefly”, which is also a symbol of Satoyama, are applied. The band and play ring are decorated with the Nature Conservation Society of Japan logo, the back lid is decorated with the endangered bird “Sashiba”, and the package is also special.
"
- Goldblitz Sdn Bhd | Facebook


----------



## Moonbiter

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Not a G Shock but a very fascinating collab with a Pro Trek. Please delete if not allowed.
> "
> Casio ProTrek PRW-51NJ x Nature Conservation Society of Japan
> 
> The PRW-51NJ uses biomass plastic for the case, band, and back cover, similar to the PRW-61 series, which will also be released on March 25th. This is the first Casio watch to attempt to reduce CO2 as a product life cycle by incorporating raw materials derived from natural plants.
> 
> In addition, the collaboration model PRW-51NJ includes a replacement cross band made of recycled PET material made from PET bottles. For this band, I drew a camouflage pattern with the motif of Satoyama and the creatures living there, which are associated with the “Satoyama Revitalization Activities” undertaken by the Nature Conservation Society of Japan.
> 
> The base model is the PRO TREK climber line “PRW-50”, which is a combination style of analog and digital. On the dial of PRW-51NJ, at 7 o’clock, 8 o’clock, and 9 o’clock, dots of fluorescent paint that imaged “firefly”, which is also a symbol of Satoyama, are applied. The band and play ring are decorated with the Nature Conservation Society of Japan logo, the back lid is decorated with the endangered bird “Sashiba”, and the package is also special.
> "
> - Goldblitz Sdn Bhd | Facebook
> 
> View attachment 16482221
> 
> View attachment 16482222
> 
> View attachment 16482219
> 
> View attachment 16482217
> 
> View attachment 16482220
> 
> View attachment 16482218


I'm loving that PRW-51, beautiful.


----------



## Wasty

Depending on availability, this PRW51 is going to be my next watch. 

Lightweight, excellent legibility, classic Field Watch look, and all the capabilities my PRW3000 has


----------



## wrsmith

The next B5600 model is: GW-B5600BP-1


----------



## Jomarr

We are going to see a limited edition analog frogman A1000 with rainbow colors with frog stripes on the bezel in summer 2022.. a new mtg b3000 with larger push buttons like the master of g in summer 2022 and a new model from g shock in November 2022 probably a rangeman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Do you know if it's a 9400 or the GPRB1000 version of the range man? Might have to make plans accordingly if it is a 9400 revision.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Jomarr said:


> We are going to see a limited edition analog frogman A1000 with rainbow colors with frog stripes on the bezel in summer 2022.. a new mtg b3000 with larger push buttons like the master of g in summer 2022 and a new model from g shock in November 2022 probably a rangeman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, nice! Really excited to see what sort of new Rangeman might be on its way! 😀


----------



## Jomarr

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Do you know if it's a 9400 or the GPRB1000 version of the range man? Might have to make plans accordingly if it is a 9400 revision.


there is no information yet what model it is.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Oh, nice! Really excited to see what sort of new Rangeman might be on its way! 😀



I hope it is not battery powered with a modified module from the GG-B100/GRB-200/PTR-B50/70 for straight digital.

I really hope that's not the case though.

A smaller case with larger digits would be nice.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Jomarr said:


> We are going to see a limited edition analog frogman A1000 with rainbow colors with frog stripes on the bezel in summer 2022.. a new mtg b3000 with larger push buttons like the master of g in summer 2022 and a new model from g shock in November 2022 probably a rangeman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ginseng108

Rocat said:


> I hope it is not battery powered with a modified module from the GG-B100/GRB-200/PTR-B50/70 for straight digital.
> A smaller case with larger digits would be nice.


Definitely. MB6, Tough Solar are a must. BT would be a bonus. Can you imagine an uprated Rangeman with Carbon Core and maybe even a SS bezel? Would love to see something in the Rangeman lineup parallel to the GWG-2000.


----------



## Snyde

Jomarr said:


> We are going to see a limited edition analog frogman A1000 with rainbow colors with frog stripes on the bezel in summer 2022.. a new mtg b3000 with larger push buttons like the master of g in summer 2022 and a new model from g shock in November 2022 probably a rangeman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankrates

Jomarr said:


> We are going to see a limited edition analog frogman A1000 with rainbow colors with frog stripes on the bezel in summer 2022.. a new mtg b3000 with larger push buttons like the master of g in summer 2022 and a new model from g shock in November 2022 probably a rangeman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks! The news of a (possible) Rangeman made my day! 

I'm quite eager for a new all digital Master of G... hopefully we will get a GW-9500 and not a GPR-B2000.


----------



## Pankrates

Ginseng108 said:


> Definitely. MB6, Tough Solar are a must. BT would be a bonus. Can you imagine an uprated Rangeman with Carbon Core and maybe even a SS bezel? Would love to see something in the Rangeman lineup parallel to the GWG-2000.


My ideal Rangeman would have an updated design (but not much different)from the GW-9400, sapphire, resin bezel, CF bands, timers with repeat and GPS to set time only. No need for Bluetooth and no external chargers.


----------



## atlety

Jomarr said:


> We are going to see a limited edition analog frogman A1000 with rainbow colors with frog stripes on the bezel in summer 2022.. a new mtg b3000 with larger push buttons like the master of g in summer 2022 and a new model from g shock in November 2022 probably a rangeman
> do you know if casio release some model like gulfmaster q1000? or someone with deepmeter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Pankrates said:


> Many thanks! The news of a (possible) Rangeman made my day!
> 
> I'm quite eager for a new all digital Master of G... hopefully we will get a GW-9500 and not a GPR-B2000.


Ah yes. Smaller formfactor, carbon core case, maybe a better display with the same module. 

Practically a GWG2000 but for the rangeman.


Sent from my


----------



## Rocat

November for a new Rangeman is soooo far away. I think I will have to get a GW-9400 to hold me over until then.


----------



## wrsmith

MTG-B3000 revealed by wireless regulatory body

Casio Computer Watch S30W FCC ID BBQS30W

source


----------



## MORGANpl

With the rangeman I'm happy with the GPR-B1000, maybe color display, better app, better battery and would be good.
Two new version coming out soon as well. The new MRG-B5000 and GMW-B5000TVB


----------



## RadiumWatches

MORGANpl said:


> With the rangeman I'm happy with the GPR-B1000, maybe color display, better app, better battery and would be good.
> Two new version coming out soon as well. The new MRG-B5000 and GMW-B5000TVB
> View attachment 16500069
> 
> View attachment 16500074


When are these coming out? Holy ****


----------



## MORGANpl

RadiumWatches said:


> When are these coming out? Holy ****


Not sure about the date. Maybe April...


----------



## NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS

wrsmith said:


> MTG-B3000 revealed by wireless regulatory body
> 
> Casio Computer Watch S30W FCC ID BBQS30W
> 
> source


More info and pics from g-central! Looks really nice, 12.1mm thick is nuts for this kind of G.


----------



## Darkchild

MORGANpl said:


> With the rangeman I'm happy with the GPR-B1000, maybe color display, better app, better battery and would be good.
> Two new version coming out soon as well. The new MRG-B5000 and GMW-B5000TVB
> View attachment 16500069
> 
> View attachment 16500074


Geez, the pace at which these are coming out...my poor poor wallet


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Just saw this on FB


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

HiroNakamoron said:


> Just saw this on FB
> View attachment 16500473
> 
> View attachment 16500466
> 
> View attachment 16500467
> 
> View attachment 16500469
> 
> View attachment 16500468


Thank you for sharing your source!

Looks like a nice G but those blue accents are just so out of place IMO.


----------



## Rocat

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Thank you for sharing your source!
> 
> Looks like a nice G but those blue accents are just so out of place IMO.



I agree and it seems like a overly complicated bezel design just to say "Hey, look how complicated we can make a bezel."


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

View attachment 16500074


dang it. i REALLY liked the mecha but this one has my wallet wide open, willing and able! lol 😍


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Another update from MingWatchHK
Multi-tone GMW-B5000TVB






































Source: MingWatch HK


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

HiroNakamoron said:


> Another update from MingWatchHK
> Multi-tone GMW-B5000TVB
> View attachment 16500757
> View attachment 16500758
> View attachment 16500761
> 
> View attachment 16500760
> 
> View attachment 16500762
> 
> Source: MingWatch HK


Wow, that’s just pure flex. Casio is basically saying “If you thought the TVA looked cool, it was just the beginning. Wait ‘til you get a load of this!” 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkchild

HiroNakamoron said:


> Another update from MingWatchHK
> Multi-tone GMW-B5000TVB
> View attachment 16500757
> View attachment 16500758
> View attachment 16500761
> 
> View attachment 16500760
> 
> View attachment 16500762
> 
> Source: MingWatch HK


Oh my...this is a pure flex. I think it looks incredible.


----------



## TheBearded

OK. Yeah. That TVB might be getting my money.


----------



## L&W

TVA = Titanium Virtual Armor
TVB= Titanium Virtual ?


----------



## MORGANpl

So the new 🐸 A1000 might be inspired by the Poison Dart frog. 
There is apparently(not confirmed) a new Frogman model to come out this year. Cheaper than the A1000 etc. Maybe it will have less functions or different look 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MORGANpl

L&W said:


> TVA = Titanium Virtual Armor
> TVB= Titanium Virtual ?


TVB= Titanium Virtual Bankrupt 😁


----------



## Miklos86

Thank you so much for sharing these news!

The TVB does look good, but regarding similar look I still prefer the camo. Similarly, I wonder about the coating, I reckon its IP rather than DLC.

Similar question about the MR-G BA. It looks black, not the gunmetal of DLC (bad news). However, it appears less blingy than the current black one (good news). Black and blue is not my color, so I'll sit back and enjoy your photos on WRUW. 

The notice about new Rangeman interests me more than both of those high-end beauties.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Thank you!
TVB looks outstandingly good


----------



## AstroAtlantique

RadiumWatches said:


> When are these coming out? Holy ****


Heard of TV 2 (not being named TVB yet) coming in July...not confirmed yet but that's what someone told me some days ago...


----------



## AstroAtlantique

HiroNakamoron said:


> Another update from MingWatchHK
> Multi-tone GMW-B5000TVB
> View attachment 16500757
> View attachment 16500758
> View attachment 16500761
> 
> View attachment 16500760
> 
> View attachment 16500762
> 
> Source: MingWatch HK





https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcatura_UKCA?wprov=sfla1



Looks like something being added on the clasp too...


----------



## L&W

AstroAtlantique said:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcatura_UKCA?wprov=sfla1
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like something being added on the clasp too...


That's the CE marking for UK.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

MORGANpl said:


> With the rangeman I'm happy with the GPR-B1000, maybe color display, better app, better battery and would be good.
> 
> Two new version coming out soon as well. The new MRG-B5000 and GMW-B5000TVB


How frickin boring is the B5000mb now


----------



## AstroAtlantique

...TVA...
...TVB...

Hoping Casio doesn't know the alphabet...


----------



## TTV

AstroAtlantique said:


> ...TVA...
> ...TVB...
> 
> Hoping Casio doesn't know the alphabet...


Just waiting the TTV 😉👍


----------



## Fedev

HiroNakamoron said:


> Another update from MingWatchHK
> Multi-tone GMW-B5000TVB
> View attachment 16500757
> View attachment 16500758
> View attachment 16500761
> 
> View attachment 16500760
> 
> View attachment 16500762
> 
> Source: MingWatch HK


Haven't been a fan of different colors of the bracelet links before, but with this pattern it makes sense. Good job Casio!


----------



## Orange_GT3

L&W said:


> TVB= Titanium Virtual ?


Titanium Virtual Bling!


----------



## L&W

Orange_GT3 said:


> Titanium Virtual Bling!


LOL, I wouldn't call it bling, but cool it is and I want it! 😆


----------



## Moonbiter

MORGANpl said:


> With the rangeman I'm happy with the GPR-B1000, maybe color display, better app, better battery and would be good.
> Two new version coming out soon as well. The new MRG-B5000 and GMW-B5000TVB
> View attachment 16500069
> 
> View attachment 16500074


That TVB is giving me some MechWarrior vibes and I'm flashing back to my childhood.


----------



## MORGANpl

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> How frickin boring is the B5000mb now


I'm not a fan of this mrg and the tva,tvb... All looks like the basic gmw with different bezel, bracelet... Just the price is different


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

HiroNakamoron said:


> Just saw this on FB
> View attachment 16500473
> 
> View attachment 16500466
> 
> View attachment 16500467
> 
> View attachment 16500469
> 
> View attachment 16500468


Just wanted to say Casio is really…”blue balling” us with this one. 


Sent from my


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

MORGANpl said:


> There is apparently(not confirmed) a new Frogman model to come out this year. Cheaper than the A1000 etc. Maybe it will have less functions or different look 🤷‍♂️


oh good, more things for ppl to complain about 🙄😅


----------



## RadiumWatches

I don't know about you guys, but I'm starting to be really scared for the well being of my wallet when the 40th anniversary stuff starts coming out. Casio CEO must be the devil itself.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Apparently the TVA is the top dog , the other models are apparently not better… no DLC? No laser print?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

"All-new G-Shock G-STEEL GST-B500 is thinner than the B400
The all-new G-Shock G-STEEL GST-B500 series is scheduled for an April 2022 release in Japan. The new design is reminiscent of the GST-B400 but with the body style of earlier G-STEEL models and a more minimalist dial layout. The LCD display is now a single section on the lower right that resembles the GA-2100. The watch appears to be a Carbon Core Guard model and is 0.1 millimeter thinner (12.8mm) than the GST-B400, making it the thinnest G-STEEL model to date. It is expected to have the same features as the GST-B400, including Tough Solar power and Bluetooth smartphone link.
The launch models include the silver GST-B500D-1AJF, silver GST-B500D-1A1JF with all black dial, silver GST-B500AD-3AJF with green dial, black GST-B500BD-1AJF, and gold GST-B500GD-9AJF. All models have a stainless steel band and an inverted LCD display. The GST-B500 series is also expected to be released worldwide."

source: Goldblitz


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> "All-new G-Shock G-STEEL GST-B500 is thinner than the B400
> The all-new G-Shock G-STEEL GST-B500 series is scheduled for an April 2022 release in Japan. The new design is reminiscent of the GST-B400 but with the body style of earlier G-STEEL models and a more minimalist dial layout. The LCD display is now a single section on the lower right that resembles the GA-2100. The watch appears to be a Carbon Core Guard model and is 0.1 millimeter thinner (12.8mm) than the GST-B400, making it the thinnest G-STEEL model to date. It is expected to have the same features as the GST-B400, including Tough Solar power and Bluetooth smartphone link.
> The launch models include the silver GST-B500D-1AJF, silver GST-B500D-1A1JF with all black dial, silver GST-B500AD-3AJF with green dial, black GST-B500BD-1AJF, and gold GST-B500GD-9AJF. All models have a stainless steel band and an inverted LCD display. The GST-B500 series is also expected to be released worldwide."
> 
> source: Goldblitz
> View attachment 16508438


I sense a lack of imagination on these G Steel 2100s 🤣


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I sense a lack of imagination on these G Steel 2100s


+1. These just look like more budget friendly version of Casio’s higher end MRG’s and MTG’s with the dial looking like a cross between the GA2100 and GST’s. Really wish Casio would make another full TI that’s budget. 


Sent from my


----------



## RadiumWatches

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> "All-new G-Shock G-STEEL GST-B500 is thinner than the B400
> The all-new G-Shock G-STEEL GST-B500 series is scheduled for an April 2022 release in Japan. The new design is reminiscent of the GST-B400 but with the body style of earlier G-STEEL models and a more minimalist dial layout. The LCD display is now a single section on the lower right that resembles the GA-2100. The watch appears to be a Carbon Core Guard model and is 0.1 millimeter thinner (12.8mm) than the GST-B400, making it the thinnest G-STEEL model to date. It is expected to have the same features as the GST-B400, including Tough Solar power and Bluetooth smartphone link.
> The launch models include the silver GST-B500D-1AJF, silver GST-B500D-1A1JF with all black dial, silver GST-B500AD-3AJF with green dial, black GST-B500BD-1AJF, and gold GST-B500GD-9AJF. All models have a stainless steel band and an inverted LCD display. The GST-B500 series is also expected to be released worldwide."
> 
> source: Goldblitz
> View attachment 16508438


The product of a drunken night out of Mr G-Steel and Ms Casioak...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

You know it's not popular when no one has even bothered to complain about the negative yet.


----------



## A.G.

Mr.Jones82 said:


> You know it's not popular when no one has even bothered to complain about the negative yet.


People complained about the TVA being positive so they got what they wanted. I think the TVA looks great in positive and I think TVB looks great in negative. I would have liked the TVB better in positive display.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> "All-new G-Shock G-STEEL GST-B500 is thinner than the B400


Funny that it's not getting a good reception here, because this might fix just about every objection I had about the B400 and Casioak. 
I liked the B400 case but wasn't keen on the display. I preferred the display of the Casioak, but solar is a must. I was also hoping for something even smaller than the B400. And look what we have here...
Maybe it's a good thing that few other people like it. More pickings for me when it does release.


----------



## TTV

RadiumWatches said:


> The product of a drunken night out of Mr G-Steel and Ms Casioak...


...without any protection or coating 😉


----------



## RadiumWatches




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Mr.Jones82 said:


> You know it's not popular when no one has even bothered to complain about the negative yet.


It'll get more attraction once G-Central makes an article about it along with some of the G shock youtubers like Gsyoku and gshockhighfashion. Definitely not as high profile as the 5600/5000/2100/6900 releases but still a unique design to attract interest to the GST line.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

HOLLY F**K GUYS LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND!!!
"WE HAVE CONFIRMED ADDITIONAL INFORMATION FROM SEVERAL RELIABLE SOURCES OF INFORMATION ABOUT THE NEW CASIOKE "GA-B2100" SCHEDULED TO BE RELEASED IN THE SUMMER. "
- great G-SHOCK world (blog.jp)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

@babyivan has post up that we can continue the discussion on here -> (3) Solar / Bluetooth GA-B2100, "Casioak" rumored for a summer Release!!!! | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I sense a lack of imagination on these G Steel 2100s 🤣


blame the buying public and their lust for simple little analogs like the 2100s. very obvious cash in of the popularity of those and you know theyre going to sell well with the general public.

and you know someones going to slather them with rainbow speckle paint and charge 5 times the price for it 🙄 😅


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> +1. These just look like more budget friendly version of Casio’s higher end MRG’s and MTG’s with the dial looking like a cross between the GA2100 and GST’s. Really wish Casio would make another full TI that’s budget.
> 
> 
> Sent from my


thats cos the g steel series has always been the budget version of the higher end metal models. makes absolutely no sense for them to make a budget model with "premium" materials, kind of an oxymoron too 😅


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> thats cos the g steel series has always been the budget version of the higher end metal models. makes absolutely no sense for them to make a budget model with "premium" materials, kind of an oxymoron too 😅


Well I guess I learned something new today. Never really paid that much attention to the GST line but the new releases caught my eye because they were very reminiscent of the older MTG models.

Yeah, it does sound like an oxymoron but not giving up hope on a non-LE 5600 square that has a full TI case, resin hardware, TS, and MB6.


----------



## Everdying

ya the GSteel models are built quite similarly to the older MTG models.
dont forget at the beginning, even MRG had resin cases... eventually the top gets upgraded and the rest tags along...


----------



## wrsmith

I revealed the existence of GW-B5600BP (Blue Paisley) previously now we have photos and some other models in the Blue Paisley series


















source: kakakumag


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

wrsmith said:


> I revealed the existence of GW-B5600BP (Blue Paisley) previously now we have photos and some other models in the Blue Paisley series
> 
> View attachment 16511842
> 
> View attachment 16511843
> 
> 
> source: kakakumag


"what is crip walk" bout to become number 1 google search for wis's 😅

looks great tho 👍 would love to see that pattern on resin or a suitable woven band


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Well I guess I learned something new today. Never really paid that much attention to the GST line but the new releases caught my eye because they were very reminiscent of the older MTG models.
> 
> Yeah, it does sound like an oxymoron but not giving up hope on a non-LE 5600 square that has a full TI case, resin hardware, TS, and MB6.


the mtgs brought back the love/demand of metal so it made sense to cash in on a watered down version at a mid level price point.

its unlikely but who knows the the 40th will bring. they do like getting a bit crazy for these things and this should be a big one.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Casio's Striking "Geometric Camouflage Design" G-Shock Watch - Core77


Casio has released striking images of their latest G-Shock update, the titanium GMW-B5000TVB. An addition to the full-metal GMW-B5000 line, the new model strikes me as mecha-inspired; for their part, the company calls the new aesthetic a "geometric camouflage design" meant to evoke "the look of gear




www.core77.com


----------



## g-addict

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> It'll get more attraction once G-Central makes an article about it along with some of the G shock youtubers like Gsyoku and gshockhighfashion. Definitely not as high profile as the 5600/5000/2100/6900 releases but still a unique design to attract interest to the GST line.


That Goldblitz post was actually copied from G-Central.


----------



## Paul R

L&W said:


> TVA = Titanium Virtual Armor
> TVB= Titanium Virtual ?


I think it's Titanium Virtual-armor "A" and Titanium Virtual-armor "B"... so next is Titanium Virtual-armor "C"?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

g-addict said:


> That Goldblitz post was actually copied from G-Central.


ok...and...?

Im pretty confident it's the other way around as Goldblitz posted it at 7:06 am PST while I got the email from G-Central at 6:03 PM.


----------



## wrsmith

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Im pretty confident it's the other way around as Goldblitz posted it at 7:06 am PST while I got the email from G-Central at 6:03 PM.


G-Central copies/aggregates from other sources (incl this forum), they rarely if ever have actual scoops.

Goldblitz are a dealer so they sometimes have real scoops - meaning pics or news that is not posted anywhere else.


----------



## Everdying

goldblitz copies from multiple sources... sometimes from a Japanese blog...
I've never seen them once write anything original...


----------



## g-addict

double post


----------



## g-addict

wrsmith said:


> G-Central copies/aggregates from other sources (incl this forum), they rarely if ever have actual scoops.
> 
> Goldblitz are a dealer so they sometimes have real scoops - meaning pics or news that is not posted anywhere else.


I want to make it clear that G-Central never copies and pastes articles from other places. I know you didn't say that we do, but when you say "copies/aggregates" it sort of implies that. We might have copy-pasted a press release once. Obviously the images and information often come from other sources, but the articles are all originally written by me and not copy-pasted. G-Central has been the first to cover some leaks and stories before other places, as a lot of posts and links here will attest to, but I admit that is often not the case anymore, for a variety of reasons that I won't get into. I know G-Central isn't Hodinkee, but I try my best with what I have, and I put a lot of time and effort into the site.

I appreciate all the leaks you have provided here, but you are very wrong about Goldblitz. They do post original photos from their shop sometimes, but all of their "real scoops" about G-Shock are copy-pasted from other places.

Anyway, I was just pointing out that the source he credited on the article he copied was actually G-Central. (I wasn't going to mention it at first, but then he mentioned something about G-Central later.)

(Time zone is New York here, so PST would be 06:18. The update email doesn't go out immediately.)


----------



## g-addict

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> ok...and...?
> 
> Im pretty confident it's the other way around as Goldblitz posted it at 7:06 am PST while I got the email from G-Central at 6:03 PM.


And I just want people to be aware that Goldblitz copies from G-Central and other places and not the other way around. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

g-addict said:


> I want to make it clear that G-Central never copies and pastes articles from other places. I know you didn't say that we do, but when you say "copies/aggregates" it sort of implies that. We might have copy-pasted a press release once. Obviously the images and information often come from other sources, but the articles are all originally written by me and not copy-pasted. G-Central has been the first to cover some leaks and stories before other places, as a lot of posts and links here will attest to, but I admit that is often not the case anymore, for a variety of reasons that I won't get into. I know G-Central isn't Hodinkee, but I try my best with what I have, and I put a lot of time and effort into the site.
> 
> I appreciate all the leaks you have provided here, but you are very wrong about Goldblitz. They do post original photos from their shop sometimes, but all of their "real scoops" about G-Shock are copy-pasted from other places.
> 
> Anyway, I was just pointing out that the source he credited on the article he copied was actually G-Central. (I wasn't going to mention it at first, but then he mentioned something about G-Central later.)
> 
> (Time zone is New York here, so PST would be 06:18. The update email doesn't go out immediately.)
> 
> View attachment 16521501



Would linking in from G-Central next time appease your emotions?


----------



## g-addict

Not as much as admitting you might be wrong would have.


----------



## g-addict

Anyway I don't mean to harp on you for being wrong, because I know you didn't know. Sorry if you took offense.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

g-addict said:


> Not as much as admitting you might be wrong would have.





g-addict said:


> Anyway I don't mean to harp on you for being wrong, because I know you didn't know. Sorry if you took offense.


I keep this simple. I scroll my regular social media pages and if I see it on a page I'll give that page the credit when I post. If me not linking a page you support, or anyone else for that matter, don't like then its more of a "you" problem than it is a "me" problem.


----------



## g-addict

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> I keep this simple. I scroll my regular social media pages and if I see it on a page I'll give that page the credit when I post. If that's not something you, or anyone else for that matter, like then its more of a "you" problem than it is a "me" problem.


Yeah it is considerate of you to give credit and I appreciate that. I was just pointing it out when you mentioned that G-Central would write about it later and then got pushback from you and accusations from someone else, hence the more emotional response. If it's not a "you" problem, then why insist on being right if you don't really know? I should have just watermarked that image I guess.

"That Goldblitz post was actually copied from G-Central." That's all I said.


----------



## mbnv992

For what it’s worth - I appreciate everything you do at G-Central. I have that page saved as one of my favorites on my phone and I check it at least 2-3 times a day for any new G-SHOCK related news. 

I just hope one of these days I’ll open up G-Central and they’ll be an article about Casio coming out with an updated new released DW6600. ( or ANY new “back to the origin” series like they did with the DW5900 ). But I can always dream I suppose in the mean time lol


----------



## g-addict

I asked them to add a credit and they did. Please understand that I don't really care if I was first or not (but I would like to be credited if I spend time writing something), I just wanted to clear up some untrue things that were said and implied here about copying this article.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

g-addict said:


> I asked them to add a credit and they did. Please understand that I don't really care if I was first or not (but I would like to be credited if I spend time writing something), I just wanted to clear up some untrue things that were said and implied here about copying this article.
> View attachment 16522634


1 down, only a couple hundred more Asian jewelry stores, boutiques, and ADs to ask to cite you. We believe in you bud.


----------



## g-addict

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> 1 down, only a couple hundred more Asian jewelry stores, boutiques, and ADs to ask to cite you. We believe in you bud.


Wow, from accusing me of copying a known copier, to acknowledging that I'm the one who gets copied by hundreds of others, what an amazing reversal! Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

g-addict said:


> Wow, from accusing me of copying a known copier, to acknowledging that I'm the one who gets copied by hundreds of others, what an amazing reversal! Thanks for the encouragement!


Of course! My apologies for thinking otherwise and I will help you get the credit you deserve!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

"Coming soon, April release








G Shock GA-2200 Series
GMA-S2200M-4AJF
GMA-S2200-7AJF
GMA-S2200M-7AJF
GMA-S2200-1AJF"
G-Shock S Series GMA-S2200: A smaller GA-2200 (g-central.com)


----------



## MORGANpl

🐸 Apparently a MRG-Frogman or Frogman-MRG is on its way with spare band/bracelet 🐸


----------



## wrsmith

Some upcoming models which will be revealed soon:

*GA-B2100 series* - Casioak with bluetooth
GA-B2100-1A1
GA-B2100-1A
GA-B2100-2A
GA-B2100-3A

*GM-B2100 series* - Casioak with metal bezel, bluetooth
GM-B2100BD-1A
GM-B2100GD-5A
GM-B2100D-1A

*GWF-A1000APF-1A* New Frogman sku

also some new models in *GW-B5600 series*
GW-B5600SL-4
GW-B5600SL-5


----------



## g-fob2

I am interested in a GW-B5600 since most of the releases never reached Canadia, or there was a weird design at the crystal


----------



## AstroAtlantique

MORGANpl said:


> Apparently a MRG-Frogman or Frogman-MRG is on its way with spare band/bracelet


Heard something about that too


----------



## L&W

MORGANpl said:


> 🐸 Apparently a MRG-Frogman or Frogman-MRG is on its way with spare band/bracelet 🐸


----------



## Pankrates

MORGANpl said:


> 🐸 Apparently a MRG-Frogman or Frogman-MRG is on its way with spare band/bracelet 🐸


Just please, PLEASE, don't tell me it was an April Fool's prank!


----------



## MORGANpl

Pankrates said:


> Just please, PLEASE, don't tell me it was an April Fool's prank!


No it wasn't


----------



## Darkchild

Seems Casio’s really moving upmarket. Anyone what to guess a price point?

what’s next, MRG mudmaster?


----------



## complexcarbs

MORGANpl said:


> 🐸 Apparently a MRG-Frogman or Frogman-MRG is on its way with spare band/bracelet 🐸


Ana or digi?


----------



## MORGANpl

Darkchild said:


> Seems Casio’s really moving upmarket. Anyone what to guess a price point?
> 
> what’s next, MRG mudmaster?


It will be not the first frog-mrg... Specially when that frogman will have anniversary and g shock anniversary...


----------



## Moonbiter

MORGANpl said:


> It will be not the first frog-mrg... Specially when that frogman will have anniversary and g shock anniversary...


Yup, there is an old frog MRG-1100. It's contemporaneous with the DW-8200/8201 frogs. Different module though, 2036 instead of 1294. Had to look it up, though I'd seen some around for exorbitant prices.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

wrsmith said:


> Some upcoming models which will be revealed soon:
> 
> *GA-B2100 series* - Casioak with bluetooth
> GA-B2100-1A1
> GA-B2100-1A
> GA-B2100-2A
> GA-B2100-3A
> 
> *GM-B2100 series* - Casioak with metal bezel, bluetooth
> GM-B2100BD-1A
> GM-B2100GD-5A
> GM-B2100D-1A
> 
> *GWF-A1000APF-1A* New Frogman sku
> 
> also some new models in *GW-B5600 series*
> GW-B5600SL-4
> GW-B5600SL-5


Safe from another drop. 

boo yah s galore GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Dan GSR

g-addict said:


> I want to make it clear that G-Central never copies and pastes articles from other places.



Your website is the ONLY one i let push notifications to my browser. Thank you for all the hard work you do.


----------



## Moonbiter

wrsmith said:


> Some upcoming models which will be revealed soon:
> 
> *GA-B2100 series* - Casioak with bluetooth
> GA-B2100-1A1
> GA-B2100-1A
> GA-B2100-2A
> GA-B2100-3A
> 
> *GM-B2100 series* - Casioak with metal bezel, bluetooth
> GM-B2100BD-1A
> GM-B2100GD-5A
> GM-B2100D-1A
> 
> *GWF-A1000APF-1A* New Frogman sku
> 
> also some new models in *GW-B5600 series*
> GW-B5600SL-4
> GW-B5600SL-5


Will they be adding solar to the new GM-B2100 or just the Bluetooth? If they added solar I think they'd have an even bigger runaway hit on their hands. Not a huge fan of most Ana-digis, except for some of the ProTrek models. Also hoping those new GW-B5600 have positive screens, seems like a lot of folks would love those and were pretty much limited to the GW-B5600MG.


----------



## Jomarr

A new rangeman gw 9400 with carbon,more metal parts,lighter,smaller and thinner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

Jomarr said:


> A new rangeman gw 9400 with carbon,more metal parts,lighter,smaller and thinner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So a PRW30?


----------



## wrsmith

Moonbiter said:


> Will they be adding solar to the new GM-B2100 or just the Bluetooth? If they added solar I think they'd have an even bigger runaway hit on their hands. Not a huge fan of most Ana-digis, except for some of the ProTrek models. Also hoping those new GW-B5600 have positive screens, seems like a lot of folks would love those and were pretty much limited to the GW-B5600MG.


My guess is that the bluetooth Casioak models use the same module as GST-B500 (5684 module). Which has solar. _This is a guess, not official information._


----------



## Rocat

Jomarr said:


> A new rangeman gw 9400 with carbon,more metal parts,lighter,smaller and thinner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you wishing or informing us of what is coming?


----------



## Moonbiter

wrsmith said:


> My guess is that the bluetooth Casioak models use the same module as GST-B500 (5684 module). Which has solar. _This is a guess, not official information._


Would make a lot of sense, since the GST-B500 digital section looks identical to the GA-2100. Fair. Sounds like they're gonna have a spectacular hit on their hands then!


----------



## 3sr3v3r

Casioak with bluetooth and solar is everything you could possibly want, amazing!


----------



## Jomarr

Rocat said:


> Are you wishing or informing us of what is coming?


this is just rumors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Well, here's the GSTB-500. We all knew it was coming weeks ago, but still exciting nonetheless.









Available in other colors too, as shown in the link.


----------



## NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS

I had the B400 for a while and I really liked it, but it was just a touch too big. The B500 seems like a better fit (on paper). But the negative display and no resin band option means I'm probably going to skip it...


----------



## Ginseng108

Ahhh. I'm not feeling the need for this one.


Not_A_Guest said:


> Well, here's the GSTB-500. We all knew it was coming weeks ago, but still exciting nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available in other colors too, as shown in the link.
> 
> View attachment 16555510


----------



## Daruba

NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS said:


> I had the B400 for a while and I really liked it, but it was just a touch too big. The B500 seems like a better fit (on paper). But the negative display and no resin band option means I'm probably going to skip it...


Too big? The GST-B400 is the smallest in the GTSB series. 

I consider it even a bit too small for my 7better.5” wrist. I have seen it on a 6 inch wrist and it did look awesome in my eyes.

I’m behind you regarding the negative display and the resin band. I have the B100, B200, B300 and B400, The B300 is the only one with a steel bracelet, all others a resin band. I prefer the resin.

Yes, I will be in the market for the B500 for the sake of completing the series from the collectors poInt of view.

Casio should look into a better contrast of the negative displays where black is as black as possible and the contrasting numbers as white as possible.


----------



## babyivan

3sr3v3r said:


> Casioak with bluetooth and solar is everything you could possibly want, amazing!


NOPE! MB6 is missing


----------



## TheBearded

babyivan said:


> NOPE! MB6 is missing


^^^
This.

Plus all metal.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

"G-SHOCK LIMITED DW-5600 meets with Kakashi and Obito (NARUTO)
G-SHOCK meets with Kakashi and Obito (NARUTO) to renew the deep relationship brought by a pair of writing eyes with the classic DW-5600 Series. The strap is infused with the exclusive colors of both of them, adding tension to the characters and injecting the soul of bonding.
*Sorry, there may be some mistakes in the text. Photos from Weibo.
The DW-5600KAK21-3PFN strap is divided into two sides. The green side is painted with the Kiba village logo and the water recluse attack wave. The other side is connected with dark blue, drawing on the primary color of Kakashi’s costume.
The backside is engraved with the writing wheel eyes to give the watch superb combat power; the cool black vision is lit up with red clouds, and the DW-5600OBI21-1PFN replicates the overall dawn robe swirling patterns and the Uchiha family crest totem, the image of Beltou. The image of Bandito appears on the wrist, and the back is engraved with the symbol of the Maelstrom clan, fusing the evolutionary essence of G-Shock’s toughness.
The design of the watch box is also full of sincerity, using the concept of Naruto Rock and psychic arts, experiencing the ritual of summoning in a second, doubling the joy!"
-Goldblitz


----------



## Moonbiter

babyivan said:


> NOPE! MB6 is missing


Ah so likely the GA-2100B will not have MB6 either. They're likely variants of the same module. Though they could probably design in the circuitry and not populate the components if they wanted the option. Maybe the board is already pretty stuffed.


----------



## malteschumann

RadiumWatches said:


> When are these coming out? Holy ****


Got the info it will come out in July. Attached what i got


----------



## Everdying

i


Moonbiter said:


> Ah so likely the GA-2100B will not have MB6 either. They're likely variants of the same module. Though they could probably design in the circuitry and not populate the components if they wanted the option. Maybe the board is already pretty stuffed.


i doubt it'll even have solar...


----------



## NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS

Daruba said:


> Too big? The GST-B400 is the smallest in the GTSB series.
> 
> I consider it even a bit too small for my 7better.5” wrist. I have seen it on a 6 inch wrist and it did look awesome in my eyes.
> 
> I’m behind you regarding the negative display and the resin band. I have the B100, B200, B300 and B400, The B300 is the only one with a steel bracelet, all others a resin band. I prefer the resin.
> 
> Yes, I will be in the market for the B500 for the sake of completing the series from the collectors poInt of view.
> 
> Casio should look into a better contrast of the negative displays where black is as black as possible and the contrasting numbers as white as possible.


'Too big' isn't quite right. The watch didn't overhang my wrist or look massive (6.75" wrist) but there was a really annoying gap under the lugs so it didn't really hug my wrist. I don't have that issue with bigger G's that have the 'wings' underneath.

I'm hoping they release some more B500's along the way and hopefully I'll be able to pick one up.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS said:


> 'Too big' isn't quite right. The watch didn't overhang my wrist or look massive (6.75" wrist) but there was a really annoying gap under the lugs so it didn't really hug my wrist. I don't have that issue with bigger G's that have the 'wings' underneath.
> 
> I'm hoping they release some more B500's along the way and hopefully I'll be able to pick one up.


the flare is common on the majority of Gs and its there on purpose for ventilation and shock/vibration absorption. manuals also suggests to wear it loose enough to get a finger thru.


----------



## Everdying

some ppl like the feeling of being choked...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Pretty odd lug system for the GST-B500. 2 screws perpendicular to the lug to secure the end links (attachments), then a drill lug for the 1st links. 









Source: GST-B500D-1A | CASIO

Unlike the GST-B400, just spring bars with quick release.








Source: Hands-On: Casio G-Shock G-Steel GSTB400-1A Watch | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Everdying

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Pretty odd lug system for the GST-B500. 2 screws perpendicular to the lug to secure the end links (attachments), then a drill lug for the 1st links.


my thoughts on the lug system...








New G-Shock releases for April and May 2022


The first three are listed as May releases. The others are April releases. https://gshock.casio.com/jp/ G-SHOCK MTG-B3000B-1AJF Manufacturer's suggested retail price ¥ 121,000 (tax included) G-SHOCK MTG-B3000BD-1AJF Manufacturer's suggested retail price ¥ 137,500 (tax included)...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Hands on for a lot of new G-Shocks. GST-B500 at 8:15.





I'm also curious about the lume, so far no confirmation whether there's Neobrite on the hands and markers. From this shot from Casio, I don't see any green lume. My guess is the hands are lumed (for some of the models), but the markers are not just like other GST's.


----------



## Everdying

could be lume above the indices...
this is my gst-s330...
its not great on the indices since it's just a thin application... but ya this is one of the few g-steel with lume apart from the hands...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Everdying said:


> could be lume above the indices...
> this is my gst-s330...
> its not great on the indices since it's just a thin application... but ya this is one of the few g-steel with lume apart from the hands...
> View attachment 16560209


I think that's the only GST model that has lume on both hands and markers at this point. It's never released in US directly either, so it's now hard to find.


----------



## Everdying

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I think that's the only GST model that has lume on both hands and markers at this point. It's never released in US directly either, so it's now hard to find.


for some reason i recall one of the Bluetooth models had... maybe mistaken...hmm...

but anyway i like the S330 more cos it has UV instead of LED...so able to give a little charge to the hands too...

the plastic indices also curiously glow when i put a UV torch on it...


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Pretty odd lug system for the GST-B500. 2 screws perpendicular to the lug to secure the end links (attachments), then a drill lug for the 1st links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: GST-B500D-1A | CASIO
> 
> Unlike the GST-B400, just spring bars with quick release.
> View attachment 16559954
> 
> Source: Hands-On: Casio G-Shock G-Steel GSTB400-1A Watch | aBlogtoWatch


They Cheaped out on the pressed back cover on the new B500 too?! it's starting to give me MWD-100HD vibes with a 2100 face


----------



## Moonbiter

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> They Cheaped out on the pressed back cover on the new B500 too?! it's starting to give me MWD-100HD vibes with a 2100 face


Yea, surprised they didn't used a milled one like they do on the GW-B5600.


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Solar + Bluetooth "Casioak"
GA-B2100
Available in May

























Source: Casio
GA-B2100-3A | CASIO

Casio to Release Octagonal G-SHOCK with Advanced Functionality


----------



## shocking!g

Heh nice timing I just sold my only 2100 a few days ago

Not a BlueTooth fan (too bad Casio dropped MB6 it seems), but solar gets me exited enough to maybe purchase another one.


----------



## TTV

HiroNakamoron said:


> Solar + Bluetooth "Casioak"
> GA-B2100
> Available in May
> View attachment 16564286
> 
> View attachment 16564287
> 
> View attachment 16564302
> 
> 
> Source: Casio
> GA-B2100-3A | CASIO
> 
> Casio to Release Octagonal G-SHOCK with Advanced Functionality


Nice, black and yellow with positive displays will become my 2100 family memebers 😍👍


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Don't generally care for the Oaks, but I'll snag that yellow one if it shows up at my AD


----------



## Wasty

Nice that they have retained the look.
Good to see Tough Solar, BT is not my cup of tea.

I'll pass this one and use the funds for a PRW51.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Hmm. If metal mod bezels for the existing 2100 fit this solar version, I might get this solar Casioak rather than the GSTB500 for the positive display and more strap choices. Hope we start seeing these in reviews soon


----------



## MORGANpl

Casio G-Shock BAMFORD collaboration coming soon out. Most likely DW-6900


----------



## monsters

MORGANpl said:


> Casio G-Shock BAMFORD collaboration coming soon out. Most likely DW-6900


would love this as I love the 6900. Where’s the teaser for this? I don’t see anything on their instagram


----------



## MORGANpl

monsters said:


> would love this as I love the 6900. Where’s the teaser for this? I don’t see anything on their instagram


🤫🤫🤫🤫 It's not on their social media yet


----------



## Pankrates

MORGANpl said:


> 🤫🤫🤫🤫 It's not on their social media yet


Any other news on the possible MRG-Frogman or new Rangeman? 

I find it hard to say whether I'd be more excited with a new Frogman or with a new Rangeman...


----------



## Ginseng108

Pankrates said:


> Any other news on the possible MRG-Frogman or new Rangeman?
> 
> I find it hard to say whether I'd be more excited with a new Frogman or with a new Rangeman...


Seeing as I could only wear the Rangeman, that's the one I'll be interested in.


----------



## GrouchoM

Rangeman for me! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## g-addict

Looks like this was mistakenly posted to the Casio G-Shock Facebook account too early and was then deleted. Description mentioned "digital glitch" and translucent resin. That binary number on the DW-5600 face translates to 3229, the module number.


----------



## Darkchild

g-addict said:


> Looks like this was mistakenly posted to the Casio G-Shock Facebook account too early and was then deleted. Description mentioned "digital glitch" and translucent resin. That binary number on the DW-5600 face translates to 3229, the module number.
> 
> View attachment 16618475


Now these I like. Will likely pick one up.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has posted an article about the GMW-B5000TVB-1.









G-Shock GMW-B5000TVB-1: Round two for Titanium Virtual


Round two of the "Titanium Virtual" series is coming in June with the release of the G-Shock GMW-B5000TVB-1.




www.g-central.com


----------



## Ginseng108

Disappointed that it's IP and not DLC.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

"New "iridescent" G-Shock
G-Shock has unveiled, in order to put them on sale during the month of July, a new special series of models, five in total, called Iridescent Color Series. All of them have as an element of union a color pattern that: iridescent, which affects the entire background or the mask, depending on the type of watch. There will be two variants of the DW-5600, the DW-5600SR-1 in black, and the slightly more expensive DW-5600SRS-7 in white (or translucent, rather). They are accompanied in addition to -as a node- two variants of the best-selling GA-2100, the GA-2100SR-1A (in black), and the translucent GA-2100SRS-7A. Finally, the GA-110SR-1A closes this series, which will be the most expensive of all.
It is not only a color of the prism that Casio has simply placed on it, but the gradation is given by a special color deposition treatment carried out on the glass, in fact it is the first time that G-Shock has done something like this, subjecting the entire surface of the glass to this type of treatment.
Available soon.

Goldblitz Sdn Bhd
Lot 1.37, 1st Floor, Pertama Complex, Jalan Tuanku Abdul Rahman, 50100 Kuala Lumpur."

- Goldblitz on Facebook.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

g-addict said:


> Looks like this was mistakenly posted to the Casio G-Shock Facebook account too early and was then deleted. Description mentioned "digital glitch" and translucent resin. That binary number on the DW-5600 face translates to 3229, the module number.


It might have been a marketing gimmick as Goldblitz on Facebook. posted on it with more detail.

"New color series information "Digital glitch". Drop the "error" art of the digital world into G-SHOCK. The base is GA-2100, GA-2200, DW-5600.
"Digital error", which is increasing in modern times
"Digital glitch", which is attracting attention in the art world, is a new concept that captures error signals on PCs and the Internet and unique geometric patterns that appear on the screen as art.
The base is GA-2100, GA-2200, DW-5600. Probably not the 40th anniversary model
GA-2100NN-1
GA-2200NN-1
DW-5600NN-1
It will be on sale after June.
Next year will be the 40th anniversary of G-SHOCK, and related models will be released after this summer, but this "Digital Glitch" seems to be a simple color series, not the 40th anniversary model.








"


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> "New "iridescent" G-Shock
> G-Shock has unveiled, in order to put them on sale during the month of July, a new special series of models, five in total, called Iridescent Color Series. All of them have as an element of union a color pattern that: iridescent, which affects the entire background or the mask, depending on the type of watch. There will be two variants of the DW-5600, the DW-5600SR-1 in black, and the slightly more expensive DW-5600SRS-7 in white (or translucent, rather). They are accompanied in addition to -as a node- two variants of the best-selling GA-2100, the GA-2100SR-1A (in black), and the translucent GA-2100SRS-7A. Finally, the GA-110SR-1A closes this series, which will be the most expensive of all.
> It is not only a color of the prism that Casio has simply placed on it, but the gradation is given by a special color deposition treatment carried out on the glass, in fact it is the first time that G-Shock has done something like this, subjecting the entire surface of the glass to this type of treatment.
> Available soon.
> 
> Goldblitz Sdn Bhd
> Lot 1.37, 1st Floor, Pertama Complex, Jalan Tuanku Abdul Rahman, 50100 Kuala Lumpur."
> 
> - Goldblitz on Facebook.
> View attachment 16635943
> 
> View attachment 16635942
> 
> View attachment 16635945
> 
> View attachment 16635938
> 
> View attachment 16635941
> 
> View attachment 16635947
> 
> View attachment 16635939
> 
> View attachment 16635944
> 
> View attachment 16635946
> 
> View attachment 16635936
> 
> View attachment 16635937
> 
> View attachment 16635935
> 
> View attachment 16635940
> 
> View attachment 16635934


brace yourselves for all the whinging about poor readability 🙄 🤣 🤣


----------



## L&W




----------



## L&W

TVB


----------



## L&W

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> brace yourselves for all the whinging about poor readability 🙄 🤣 🤣


I think they look awful. 😂


----------



## magna_strike

L&W said:


> View attachment 16636221
> View attachment 16636222


I sure hope its not just these 2 watches, and at least a 6900 too!


----------



## L&W

magna_strike said:


> I sure hope its not just these 2 watches, and at least a 6900 too!


No 6900 in this serie 🤷


----------



## Rocat

L&W said:


> View attachment 16636221
> View attachment 16636222


Nice to see the 8900 is still being produced.


----------



## L&W

Rocat said:


> Nice to see the 8900 is still being produced.


Yeah. This and GW8900TR are the best looking solar mb6 8900.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Hmmm I realllllly want that ICERC. Wonder how easy or hard it will be to get


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has posted an article about the GMW-B5000TVB-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock GMW-B5000TVB-1: Round two for Titanium Virtual
> 
> 
> Round two of the "Titanium Virtual" series is coming in June with the release of the G-Shock GMW-B5000TVB-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16634894


I’d call it the “latte” g-shock.


----------



## MORGANpl

The new Bamford 🧐 like i said before, you can see the DW-6900 model on the wall


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

L&W said:


> I think they look awful. 😂


im guessing it wont be as predominant irl, more just a shimmer across the glass like those funky tints you can get for cars. not really my thing either, mainly cos of the models they use but also no more out there than other rainbow-y models. def. not even close to the awful end of my scale tho lol
as always good to see casio pushing the boundaries of what can be done with a watch


----------



## L&W

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> im guessing it wont be as predominant irl, more just a shimmer across the glass like those funky tints you can get for cars. not really my thing either, mainly cos of the models they use but also no more out there than other rainbow-y models. def. not even close to the awful end of my scale tho lol
> as always good to see casio pushing the boundaries of what can be done with a watch


Hope you are right that it's rainbow tint on the glass like retro sunglasses.


----------



## g-addict

It was actually Great G-Shock World who originally posted that, and Goldblitz copied and pasted the Chrome translation. 😉









新カラーシリーズ情報「デジタルグリッチ（Digital glitch）」。デジタル世界の”エラー”アートをG-SHOCKに落とし込む。ベースはGA-2100、GA-2200、DW-5600。 : great G-SHOCK world


@gshockjpさんをフォロー 　新しいカラーシリーズを確認しました。 　テーマは「デジタルグリッチ」です。



gshockjp.blog.jp







Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> It might have been a marketing gimmick as Goldblitz on Facebook. posted on it with more detail.
> 
> "New color series information "Digital glitch". Drop the "error" art of the digital world into G-SHOCK. The base is GA-2100, GA-2200, DW-5600.
> "Digital error", which is increasing in modern times
> "Digital glitch", which is attracting attention in the art world, is a new concept that captures error signals on PCs and the Internet and unique geometric patterns that appear on the screen as art.
> The base is GA-2100, GA-2200, DW-5600. Probably not the 40th anniversary model
> GA-2100NN-1
> GA-2200NN-1
> DW-5600NN-1
> It will be on sale after June.
> Next year will be the 40th anniversary of G-SHOCK, and related models will be released after this summer, but this "Digital Glitch" seems to be a simple color series, not the 40th anniversary model.
> 
> View attachment 16635952
> "


----------



## Calnan711

Looking forward to the TVB! Joined a few years ago and first post here. I grew up with Casios and a G-Shock, buying one in '84 as a teenager. It was of course indestructible, but was lost somewhere along the way in my 20s... Since then, I've picked up a whole range of watches from high to low end, but love the G-Shocks. I bought a Rangeman 9400 a couple years ago and love it, and just got a TVA two months ago that has not left my wrist! The lightness, build quality, and unique style really make the watch special. I'll be keeping an eye out for the TVB! BTW - rookie question - will the first notification of availability (e.g., pre-order) come from the G-Shock mailing list, or does this forum usually have a jump on things? Thanks!


----------



## Rocat

There are people here that are either in the business or have connections and are ahead of the curve in terms of information.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rocat said:


> There are people here that are either in the business or have connections and are ahead of the curve in terms of information.


You don't say 😆 🤣 😂 
And thank you to them 😄 🤣


----------



## Jomarr

This is a little hint of the 40th anniversary …. BLACK,RED AND ORANGE


----------



## Moonbiter

Jomarr said:


> This is a little hint of the 40th anniversary …. BLACK,RED AND ORANGE


Any early captures? I want to know if I need to plan for this holiday season


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Calnan711 said:


> Looking forward to the TVB! Joined a few years ago and first post here. I grew up with Casios and a G-Shock, buying one in '84 as a teenager. It was of course indestructible, but was lost somewhere along the way in my 20s... Since then, I've picked up a whole range of watches from high to low end, but love the G-Shocks. I bought a Rangeman 9400 a couple years ago and love it, and just got a TVA two months ago that has not left my wrist! The lightness, build quality, and unique style really make the watch special. I'll be keeping an eye out for the TVB! BTW - rookie question - will the first notification of availability (e.g., pre-order) come from the G-Shock mailing list, or does this forum usually have a jump on things? Thanks!


Just let your AD know your interest in a particular watch the moment you discover it. Even months before, at least this is how I did with the "big stuff" like TCM and TVA.
Sometimes, few hints/anticipations are given little before first online rumors but it's generally "confidential".

There are many sites one can look after, for example:
G-Central
Livedoor G-Shock (Japanese)
Telecommunications certification databases (such as fccid.io)


----------



## L&W

G-Shock Sand and Land Series with GX-56SL, GW-B5600SL, and GA-2200SL with mix-molded resin inspired by sand and soil


Coming in June, the G-Shock Sand and Land (SL) series is inspired by the colors of sand and soil from around the world, giving each watch a subtle camouflage




www.g-central.com


----------



## Jomarr

Moonbiter said:


> Any early captures? I want to know if I need to plan for this holiday season


october 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Jomarr said:


> october
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same as with the 35th if I recall correctly


----------



## Jomarr

AstroAtlantique said:


> Same as with the 35th if I recall correctly


not the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calnan711

AstroAtlantique said:


> Just let your AD know your interest in a particular watch the moment you discover it. Even months before, at least this is how I did with the "big stuff" like TCM and TVA.
> Sometimes, few hints/anticipations are given little before first online rumors but it's generally "confidential".
> 
> There are many sites one can look after, for example:
> G-Central
> Livedoor G-Shock (Japanese)
> Telecommunications certification databases (such as fccid.io)



Thanks Astro! Much appreciated!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Jomarr said:


> not the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you're right...after my last post I checked and the first 35th anniversary released were the Big Bang Black in September 2017.


----------



## Moonbiter

AstroAtlantique said:


> Yeah, you're right...after my last post I checked and the first 35th anniversary released were the Big Bang Black in September 2017.


Well, I guess if I like it I can get it early and ask my wife to save it for my birthday .


----------



## Mr.Jones82

L&W said:


> G-Shock Sand and Land Series with GX-56SL, GW-B5600SL, and GA-2200SL with mix-molded resin inspired by sand and soil
> 
> 
> Coming in June, the G-Shock Sand and Land (SL) series is inspired by the colors of sand and soil from around the world, giving each watch a subtle camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16641204


Interesting. Either way, glad to see a new colorway for the gx and gw-b. The last one for the gx was the blue Cinese savage 5 I believe. They don't get bew colorways too often relatively speaking. I'd love to add another.


----------



## Mark.O

Like the 2 one from the left!


L&W said:


> G-Shock Sand and Land Series with GX-56SL, GW-B5600SL, and GA-2200SL with mix-molded resin inspired by sand and soil
> 
> 
> Coming in June, the G-Shock Sand and Land (SL) series is inspired by the colors of sand and soil from around the world, giving each watch a subtle camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16641204


Haven't bought a G-Shock yet but this might be the one!


----------



## Jomarr

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Interesting. Either way, glad to see a new colorway for the gx and gw-b. The last one for the gx was the blue Cinese savage 5 I believe. They don't get bew colorways too often relatively speaking. I'd love to add another.


There is a another GX56 limited Edition black with some Graffiti written coming @Mr.Jones82 ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Jomarr said:


> There is a another GX56 limited Edition black with some Graffiti written coming @Mr.Jones82 ;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


China gets the best stuff these days. Will it be available outside of a select country?


----------



## Moonbiter

Mark.O said:


> Like the 2 one from the left!
> 
> Haven't bought a G-Shock yet but this might be the one!


You can't go wrong with a GW-B5600. I'd pick the one with the positive screen for legibility. They have the best module in a square in my opinion, it's the same as the one on the top-of-the-line GMW-B5000 metal squares, but with a standard TN LCD instead of an STN one. I wear a GW-B5600 as my daily wear watch.


----------



## M-Shock

KING BACK!


----------



## Mark.O

?


----------



## Moonbiter

Mark.O said:


> ?


GX-56 is nicknamed the King, because it's the biggest square.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Jomarr said:


> This is a little hint of the 40th anniversary …. BLACK,RED AND ORANGE


🤣
does it also have a band and tell the time? 🤣


----------



## Jomarr

Mr.Jones82 said:


> China gets the best stuff these days. Will it be available outside of a select country?


Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankrates

Jomarr said:


> This is a little hint of the 40th anniversary …. BLACK,RED AND ORANGE


Seems very promising! 

Do you have any news about a Rangeman or Frogman?


----------



## Jomarr

Pankrates said:


> Seems very promising!
> 
> Do you have any news about a Rangeman or Frogman?


Maybe a new rangeman for November 2022 and a reissue digital frogman limited edition similar to the DW 8200 for October 2022 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonbiter

Jomarr said:


> Maybe a new rangeman for November 2022 and a reissue digital frogman limited edition similar to the DW 8200 for October 2022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good news! I feel like most of those DW-8200 frogs were a limited edition in some form or another. I have a DW-8200BM with a replaced bezel, old one died from resin rot. Band is still good.


----------



## Rocat

Jomarr said:


> Maybe a new rangeman for November 2022 and a reissue digital frogman limited edition similar to the DW 8200 for October 2022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please let this be the case.


----------



## Pankrates

Jomarr said:


> Maybe a new rangeman for November 2022 and a reissue digital frogman limited edition similar to the DW 8200 for October 2022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Jomarr, 

This is very much appreciated and I can't wait to see them both. Hopefully the Rangeman will come with Sapphire and carbon fiber band.


----------



## g-fob2

MR.G-Rangeman !!! around 3800 USD
* Casio stole my idea from MR.G-6900 (I don't know where the thread is) to make thsi MR.G-Rangeman


----------



## Pankrates

g-fob2 said:


> MR.G-Rangeman !!! around 3800 USD
> * Casio stole my idea from MR.G-6900 (I don't know where the thread is) to make thsi MR.G-Rangeman


Is this a MR.G of the GW-9400 or are you talking about a new model (let's say, GW-9500)? If yes, is this getting a regular non MR.G version as well?


----------



## MORGANpl

There is some talking about new Rangeman and frogman. There should be as well a cheaper version of a frogman so stay tuned 😁


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

MORGANpl said:


> There is some talking about new Rangeman and frogman. There should be as well a cheaper version of a frogman so stay tuned 😁


you mean like a rebirth of the 200 series frogs?? you better not be toying with my emotions!


----------



## Snyde

@Jomarr ; Mid-sized analog frog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

Snyde said:


> @Jomarr ; Mid-sized analog frog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankrates

My digital Frog wish would be the same GWF-D with the extra long carbon fiber band it already has but with the addition of sunrise/sunset and barometer. 

If they make this I'd probably get one of each color.


----------



## Rocat

Jomarr said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stop toying with our emotions.


----------



## Moonbiter

Rocat said:


> Stop toying with our emotions.


Quit playing games with my heart (playing games with my heart)


----------



## HiroNakamoron

DWE-5600HG-1









































Credits: 新作「DWE-5600HG-1」確認！中国と英国では近々発売予定。 : great G-SHOCK world


----------



## L&W

Transformers China release


----------



## Ginseng108

Damn. We never get the good stuff here in the states.


----------



## complexcarbs

I only liked the TVA original which I ended up selling because of the price. I don't get these.


----------



## uhrbbman

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I’d call it the “latte” g-shock.


The GMW-B5000TVB-1 was already listed with details on the international G-Shock site but now it's been taken down. I seriously hope it's available in Europe soon... Really love the color combination and I've been hiding from G squares for too long now


----------



## Degr8n8

Any updates to the new frogman rumor. Will it be an MRG Frogman? Will it be analog like most of the MRG lineup? Or will it be digital and true to the original frogman design?


----------



## L&W

Digital Glitch


----------



## L&W

DWE-5600PR


----------



## Wardogz

L&W said:


> DWE-5600PR
> View attachment 16683008
> 
> View attachment 16683005
> 
> View attachment 16683007
> 
> View attachment 16683004
> 
> View attachment 16683003
> 
> View attachment 16683002


Honestly, one of the worst watches I've ever seen, my eyes still hurt.


----------



## Ginseng108

It's trippy.
Looks like someone took it apart to do a mod then put it back together while drunk.


----------



## L&W

Wardogz said:


> Honestly, one of the worst watches I've ever seen, my eyes still hurt.





Ginseng108 said:


> It's trippy.
> Looks like someone took it apart to do a mod then put it back together while drunk.


I like the look with white bezel and band.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

dammit, its simple but it really works, i really hate that theyre making more and more squares that i like. soon i wont be able to hide behind the "im not a squares fan" excuse 😅


----------



## Moonbiter

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> dammit, its simple but it really works, i really hate that theyre making more and more squares that i like. soon i wont be able to hide behind the "im not a squares fan" excuse 😅


 Just change it to "I'm not a fan of all squares" and that gives you some wiggle room. Only a Sith deals in absolutes (and please recognize the humor in that absolute statement.)


----------



## Jomarr

Maybe a new gulfmaster soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Jomarr said:


> Maybe a new gulfmaster soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quad sensor?


----------



## atlety

Jomarr said:


> Maybe a new gulfmaster soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ehhhh??
can you tell us somethig more?? is it real that information?

WHAT I CAN CONFIRM IS A NEW FROGMAN
GWF-A1000APF-1A


----------



## Jomarr

atlety said:


> ehhhh??
> can you tell us somethig more?? is it real that information?
> 
> WHAT I CAN CONFIRM IS A NEW FROGMAN
> GWF-A1000APF-1A


Can’t confirm but some one that works for G Shock mention it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

CC said:


> Quad sensor?


I have no information about that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

I'd be surprised. I don't get the impression that the Gulfmaster is one of their more popular lines. Due for a refresh, maybe?


----------



## Pankrates

Jomarr said:


> Maybe a new gulfmaster soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We've been hearing about a new Rangeman, a new Frogman, an MR-G Frogman and now a new Gulfmaster! It is also worth mentioning that according to ZonaCasio, Casio has told investors they are releasing new powerful models ahead of the 2023 anniversary. 

If this all comes true, got to prepare the wallets, all the more so those who like to have multiple copies (colors) of each model.


----------



## Pankrates

After a brief online search, I've found the GWF-A1000APF-1AER listed with a price of 1,099 euro. 

Nice to see it will get a release outside Japan and for the price I wonder if we are getting another carbon bezel/band like the XC. 






Chrono Euro Diffusion | GWF-A1000APF-1AER







b2b.chronodiffusion.be


----------



## atlety

Jomarr said:


> Can’t confirm but some one that works for G Shock mention it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHEN?
the people want DEEP METER again


----------



## L&W

Jurassic World GWG1K. China release.


----------



## Ferretnose

L&W said:


> Jurassic World GWG1K. China release.
> View attachment 16693863


More info ASAP, please!


----------



## L&W

Ferretnose said:


> More info ASAP, please!


That's all we got.🤷


----------



## Degr8n8

All I have to say is MRG Frogman!!! Cant wait. Hoping the rumor is real and that casio does not make it an analog.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

L&W said:


> That's all we got.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Jomarr said:


> Can’t confirm but some one that works for G Shock mention it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s cool @Jomarr! and thanks for your infos and input and thanks to @L&W as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SmxxtSmxxt

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Not a G Shock but a very fascinating collab with a Pro Trek. Please delete if not allowed.
> "
> Casio ProTrek PRW-51NJ x Nature Conservation Society of Japan
> 
> The PRW-51NJ uses biomass plastic for the case, band, and back cover, similar to the PRW-61 series, which will also be released on March 25th. This is the first Casio watch to attempt to reduce CO2 as a product life cycle by incorporating raw materials derived from natural plants.
> 
> In addition, the collaboration model PRW-51NJ includes a replacement cross band made of recycled PET material made from PET bottles. For this band, I drew a camouflage pattern with the motif of Satoyama and the creatures living there, which are associated with the “Satoyama Revitalization Activities” undertaken by the Nature Conservation Society of Japan.
> 
> The base model is the PRO TREK climber line “PRW-50”, which is a combination style of analog and digital. On the dial of PRW-51NJ, at 7 o’clock, 8 o’clock, and 9 o’clock, dots of fluorescent paint that imaged “firefly”, which is also a symbol of Satoyama, are applied. The band and play ring are decorated with the Nature Conservation Society of Japan logo, the back lid is decorated with the endangered bird “Sashiba”, and the package is also special.
> "
> - Goldblitz Sdn Bhd | Facebook
> 
> View attachment 16482221
> 
> View attachment 16482222
> 
> View attachment 16482219
> 
> View attachment 16482217
> 
> View attachment 16482220
> 
> View attachment 16482218


Ohhh, I got to say
Woww, the case and strap of this Pro Trek are really fascinating
I like the big crown


----------



## M-Shock

Another Pro-Trek collab here.


----------



## timeseekeer

New 









G-Shock DW-5600GU-7: "G-Universe" Master of G Tribute


The G-Shock DW-5600GU-7, announced for a July 2022 release in Japan and Asia, features a unique printed pattern consisting of 18 character drawings from the




www.g-central.com













Casio to Release G-SHOCK Featuring Successive Master of G Characters | CASIO







www.casio.com


----------



## Rocat

timeseekeer said:


> New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock DW-5600GU-7: "G-Universe" Master of G Tribute
> 
> 
> The G-Shock DW-5600GU-7, announced for a July 2022 release in Japan and Asia, features a unique printed pattern consisting of 18 character drawings from the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio to Release G-SHOCK Featuring Successive Master of G Characters | CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Now this is a cool model that honors the heritage of the past Casio G-Shocks.


----------



## Ginseng108

That is a super cool concept. The execution isn't that attractive to my eyes but, man, what a worthy idea.


----------



## MORGANpl

New model GA-B001 will be out, another GX king as well. Bamford July release. GA-B2100 full metal


----------



## L&W

For the hardcore g-shock fans.








G-SHOCKのシルバーリングが登場


カシオ計算機は、「G-SHOCK」ブランドで腕時計以外のアイテムを展開する「G-SHOCK PRODUCTS」の第2弾として、G-SHOCKの形をしたシルバーリング「DW-5600 TYPE SILVER RING」を7月13日に発売する。予約開始は7月7日12時から。価格は33,000円。



www.watch.impress.co.jp





In English:


----------



## Daruba

L&W said:


> For the hardcore g-shock fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCKのシルバーリングが登場
> 
> 
> カシオ計算機は、「G-SHOCK」ブランドで腕時計以外のアイテムを展開する「G-SHOCK PRODUCTS」の第2弾として、G-SHOCKの形をしたシルバーリング「DW-5600 TYPE SILVER RING」を7月13日に発売する。予約開始は7月7日12時から。価格は33,000円。
> 
> 
> 
> www.watch.impress.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In English:
> View attachment 16698478


I just did make a post about this.😀
Fun item...


----------



## randomgn21

MORGANpl said:


> New model GA-B001 will be out, another GX king as well. Bamford July release. GA-B2100 full metal


How do you know the Bamford is in July? Is it posted anywhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MORGANpl

randomgn21 said:


> How do you know the Bamford is in July? Is it posted anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not posted anywhere yet. Just wait and you will see 👍


----------



## randomgn21

MORGANpl said:


> Its not posted anywhere yet. Just wait and you will see 👍


Nice! I’m looking forward to it. I hope I can get one.


----------



## MORGANpl

randomgn21 said:


> Nice! I’m looking forward to it. I hope I can get one.


I can assure you that you will get it 100% 👌


----------



## dgaddis

MORGANpl said:


> New model GA-B001 will be out, another GX king as well. Bamford July release. GA-B2100 full metal


Full metal full metal? Or metal bezel?


----------



## MORGANpl

dgaddis said:


> Full metal full metal? Or metal bezel?


Band and bezel 👌


----------



## MORGANpl

Degr8n8 said:


> All I have to say is MRG Frogman!!! Cant wait. Hoping the rumor is real and that casio does not make it an analog.


There should be one I believe


----------



## M-Shock

timeseekeer said:


> Casio to Release G-SHOCK Featuring Successive Master of G Characters | CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Love the descriptions of all of the case back characters, there was a few I have never seen before!


----------



## MORGANpl

From what I heard there should be anniversary square with similar scheme 🤔🤔 so bit surprised by this one but the anniversary might just have small logos allover


----------



## Moonbiter

MORGANpl said:


> Band and bezel 👌


But not proper full metal in that it's not a metal module housing, correct? Usually those have a screwback and a significant bump in price, like the GMW-B5000 and AWM-500. Still, pretty cool!


----------



## atlety

MORGANpl said:


> There should be one I believe


can you confirm some GULFMASTER? THANKS


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Moonbiter said:


> But not proper full metal in that it's not a metal module housing, correct? Usually those have a screwback and a significant bump in price, like the GMW-B5000 and AWM-500. Still, pretty cool!


Well, there is a resin protector between the housing and case, so it depends on how you define full metal. Also, if it has a metal bracelet and metal case, I'm assuming it will be "full metal" like the square.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

MORGANpl said:


> Band and bezel 👌


Would that be G*M*-B2100 then?


----------



## MORGANpl

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Would that be G*M*-B2100 then?


Yes I believe so when I've seen it that it was the


BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Would that be G*M*-B2100 then?


GM-B2100 I believe it was... 👍


----------



## ricardgoh

*preliminary report! The "GM-B2100" that appeared in August is a full metal Cassioke! The price is 71,500 yen to 80,300 yen.*
In this new work "GM-B2100", not only the main body case but also the band is made of metal material, and it seems that it will be a full metal G-SHOCK. 

速報！8月登場の「GM-B2100」はフルメタルカシオーク！価格71,500円〜80,300円。 : great G-SHOCK world


----------



## Moonbiter

ricardgoh said:


> *preliminary report! The "GM-B2100" that appeared in August is a full metal Cassioke! The price is 71,500 yen to 80,300 yen.*
> In this new work "GM-B2100", not only the main body case but also the band is made of metal material, and it seems that it will be a full metal G-SHOCK.
> 
> 速報！8月登場の「GM-B2100」はフルメタルカシオーク！価格71,500円〜80,300円。 : great G-SHOCK world


Got it, at that price it's a real-deal full metal for sure. Looks like they'll do a big release for it like they did for the GMW-B5000. Wonder if they'll keep the same module as the GA-B2100 it if it will have some slight upgrades (like STN on the little screen.)


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

ricardgoh said:


> *preliminary report! The "GM-B2100" that appeared in August is a full metal Cassioke! The price is 71,500 yen to 80,300 yen.*
> In this new work "GM-B2100", not only the main body case but also the band is made of metal material, and it seems that it will be a full metal G-SHOCK.
> 
> 速報！8月登場の「GM-B2100」はフルメタルカシオーク！価格71,500円〜80,300円。 : great G-SHOCK world


Imagine if it came with a screwback too instead of 4 corner screws...

Edit: Those prices though, may be screwback territory?


----------



## GregoryD

Moonbiter said:


> Got it, at that price it's a real-deal full metal for sure. Looks like they'll do a big release for it like they did for the GMW-B5000. Wonder if they'll keep the same module as the GA-B2100 it if it will have some slight upgrades (like STN on the little screen.)


Surely there will be some upgrades, like solar, atomic, possibly screw back and sapphire? The standard GM-B2100 is like $200, so the additional $500+ can't just be for a metal bracelet.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Imagine if it came with a screwback too instead of 4 corner screws...
> 
> Edit: Those prices though, may be screwback territory?


I'd almost guarantee it is a screw back. My awm-500 is a screwback. I'd be pretty surprised if it wasn't.


GregoryD said:


> Surely there will be some upgrades, like solar, atomic, possibly screw back and *sapphire*? The standard GM-B2100 is like $200, so the additional $500+ can't just be for a metal bracelet.


Sapphire...I highly doubt it. You have to buy a Ti square for sapphire. I think Casio's strategy is fairly transparent. It doesn't seem to be any different than the one they employed on their squares, just at a more accelerated rate. You'll get your sapphire, but you'll have to pony up 1k+ in the next Ti release or wait for a sallaz polished MRG version.


----------



## Ginseng108

GregoryD said:


> Surely there will be some upgrades, like solar, atomic, possibly screw back and sapphire? The standard GM-B2100 is like $200, so the additional $500+ can't just be for a metal bracelet.


I'd bet against MB6. It'll probably be the same module. Sapphire would be nice but I think @Mr.Jones82 has that pinned. Screw back seems like a reasonable upgrade candidate. If that's the entirety of it, I don't think it'll have enough value for me to pony up.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ginseng108 said:


> I'd bet against MB6. It'll probably be the same module. Sapphire would be nice but I think @Mr.Jones82 has that pinned. Screw back seems like a reasonable upgrade candidate. If that's the entirety of it, I don't think it'll have enough value for me to pony up.


Why do you bet against mb6? The other metal models have it. It is an easy way for them to also differentiate the models. The only thing I'd say is the gw-b5600 and gmw both have mb6 and it wasn't used to tier their products, so yeah, might be a chance since this resin model, which is to the gw-b what a steel model Oak will be to a gmw, doesn't have it.

Edit: As for ponying up, I'm not a huge ga-2100 fan to begin with (says the guy who owns more than half a dozen haha), but if the bracelet integration is good I'll probably give it a go.


----------



## Ginseng108

Call it a feeling. As much as I like the 2100, it's not a model I consider for deep exploration or investment. M6 _or_ BT doesn't differentiate much for me. MB6+BT is redundant so no additional value there. The plastic GAB fit me very well, and comfortably so that's where I'm probably going to call it.


----------



## GraniteFraggle

L&W said:


> Jurassic World GWG1K. China release.
> View attachment 16693863



*1*k? Getting rid of some old modules? 1ks are still in production though aren't they?


----------



## Moonbiter

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'd almost guarantee it is a screw back. My awm-500 is a screwback. I'd be pretty surprised if it wasn't.
> 
> Sapphire...I highly doubt it. You have to buy a Ti square for sapphire. I think Casio's strategy is fairly transparent. It doesn't seem to be any different than the one they employed on their squares, just at a more accelerated rate. You'll get your sapphire, but you'll have to pony up 1k+ in the next Ti release or wait for a sallaz polished MRG version.


I agree. It probably will follow the GW-B5600 to GMW-B5000 transition. Metal case, likely with screwback like the AWM-500 and the GMW-B5000. They'll probably keep the same module, so they might change the screen to an STN but not add MB6. Decent package, and if they're ever decently discounted I might get one, but I am definitely not getting one at full price. I don't have any 2100 models at all, since I honestly prefer the functionality and look of the squares, especially the GW-B5600 and GMW-B5000. If I didn't already have two GW-B5600 I probably would have gotten that new tan one with the greenish positive screen, I think that one is awesome. I just already have the GW-B5600MG and GZ.


----------



## ronalddheld

Asking too much for high contrast positive display BT low weight?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Moonbiter said:


> I agree. It probably will follow the GW-B5600 to GMW-B5000 transition. Metal case, likely with screwback like the AWM-500 and the GMW-B5000. They'll probably keep the same module, so they might change the screen to an STN but not add MB6. Decent package, and if they're ever decently discounted I might get one, but I am definitely not getting one at full price. I don't have any 2100 models at all, since I honestly prefer the functionality and look of the squares, especially the GW-B5600 and GMW-B5000. If I didn't already have two GW-B5600 I probably would have gotten that new tan one with the greenish positive screen, I think that one is awesome. I just already have the GW-B5600MG and GZ.


Nice, all positives I see. I love my gz, too. The negative on this model really doesn't bother me, but yeah the positive is nice. 

I hope they put a stn in the metal. The negatives on the current models are hard to read to put it mildly. Is the solar negative display anymore legible than the non-solar? The gw-b dispkay is significantly better than a standard dw-5600. I haven't really compared mine yet.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has posted an article about the GM-B2100.






Upcoming G-Shock GM-B2100 is a full metal “CasiOak” – G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog







www.g-central.com


----------



## Wools

Anyone heard any updates as to when the Digital Glitch range makes it's debut, particually in the UK?

It's the 1st time in a long time I've been excited about a new G-Shock range (5600 in particular) and I don't mind admitting, I've been looking at the UK G-Shock store every few days, hoping they're in stock! 😅


----------



## Catalyzt

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has posted an article about the GM-B2100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upcoming G-Shock GM-B2100 is a full metal “CasiOak” – G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


This would be very interesting, particularly if it had Auto Light and a slightly bigger digi-display.

I recently picked up a GST-B400, and I like it a lot-- a little cool on the 'greyed-out' dial and hands at first, but man, it has some wild rainbow psychedelic reflections when the light hits it! In medium to bright light, it's just stunning. And it's more readable than I expected. Right now it's my go-to ana-digi, but...

The lack of auto-EL is a PITA for me because I often ride my eMTB or swim at dusk or at night. I can't press the light button while the watch is wet, and I can only press the light button on flat segments with no bumps on the bike, have to take one hand off the handlebars. So I often use my old 310 or a Protek.

I wonder why they got rid of auto light. Battery depletion? It is an issue-- I have to keep an eye on charge, and shut off the auto light if it hasn't been in the sun much, but that's manageable.

The GST-B500 is a bit like what a GM-B2100 might look like in full metal, but the 500 never grabbed me. So a metal B2100 could be very interesting.


----------



## g-addict

ZonaCasio on the "amazing" GA-B001: Not related to DW/G-001. "The GA-B001 is a model that initiates many new things in G-Shock ... both aesthetically and constructively speaking ... there is nothing like it in the history of G-Shock."

Also "The new G-Shock model will break the mold with everything known so far in this type of watch"


----------



## James142

Wow, it seems like there are some interesting models in the offing! I'm mentally preparing my wallet for the possibility of the looming (G-) shock⚡💸

I think, rightly or not, that I'm most excited about a new Gulfmaster — as long as they get the movement right (i.e. no stuck hands problem). If they can improve and perfect the v2, I'll be very interested 👀🤤

A new MRG Frogman almost seems too good to be true 🧐🤷‍♂️


----------



## MORGANpl

GA-B001 @g-addict


----------



## TTV

MORGANpl said:


> GA-B001 @g-addict
> View attachment 16717532


Wow, totally new structure 😍 Module and dial seem to follow GA-x21xx and GST-b500 series. Pretty cool looking 👍


----------



## M-Shock

Combined band + bezel.. hmm cheaper to manufacture and cheaper to change the looks for the end user... 🤔


----------



## MORGANpl

M-Shock said:


> Combined band + bezel.. hmm cheaper to manufacture and cheaper to change the looks for the end user... 🤔


Cheaper to manufacture so they can charge more and make even bigger profits. Typicall 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Wasty

The G-Shocks are the ultimate tool watches for me.
However, what I don't get is that all those great designs (the GA-B001 looks amazing) limit themselves by not emphasizing the tool aspects.

If Casio would build a G-Shock with a simple yet rugged design like the GA x21xx or GST-B500 with Tough Solar, MB6 and outstanding lume & legibility - That would be an instant buy. The GA2100 was a hit because it was designed with simplicity and a smaller form factor in mind, and it draw many people to this watch.

I have now made a preorder at my AD for a PRW51 and besides the 100m WR, that's going to be my new "G-Shock".


----------



## g-fob2

wtf is the new name with the GAB-001? so far, by the picture, it looks like the GA-2100 
or it is just the GA-2200 without the fifth light button 
so what's up with putting the new number "001" instead of naming it GA-2300? lolz
and please don't tell me this is the newest "aviation" model for pilot and price it at $400 range 

lolz


----------



## Moonbiter

Wasty said:


> The G-Shocks are the ultimate tool watches for me.
> However, what I don't get is that all those great designs (the GA-B001 looks amazing) limit themselves by not emphasizing the tool aspects.
> 
> If Casio would build a G-Shock with a simple yet rugged design like the GA x21xx or GST-B500 with Tough Solar, MB6 and outstanding lume & legibility - That would be an instant buy. The GA2100 was a hit because it was designed with simplicity and a smaller form factor in mind, and it draw many people to this watch.
> 
> I have now made a preorder at my AD for a PRW51 and besides the 100m WR, that's going to be my new "G-Shock".


That PRW-51 is lovely. I have its older cousin, the PRW-50YT. I got a good deal on it but I was initially looking at the 51. I have no complaints about the PRW-50YT.


----------



## JohnM67

Can anyone please confirm if a new Gulfmaster is in the pipeline, either this year or during next year's 40th anniversary?

I'm on the point of spending a silly amount of money on a quad sensor, but I can hold off if there's an update on the way.


----------



## Pankrates

@MORGANpl 

Thanks a lot for sharing. I must say that after reading ZonaCasio's post and all the hype about being something completely new, I was hoping for a new module...so for me it's disappointing even though I liked the red/black design. 

Can't wait to hear more news about a new Rangeman and Frogman...


----------



## Design Atelier

LEAKED! The New GA-B001 (Hi-res Image! The Next CasiOak?)




Thanks to morganpl and g-central for the great info!


----------



## Wools

I've just noticed that the Digital Glitch range has been made avaliable in the UK and can be picked up through the G-Shock UK Store.

However, I love that the UK Store refer to the series as the _Naughty Noise Series_... 

I can't work out if it's the new name of the series or just UK specific? The original press release that G-Central picked up on was named the Digital Glitch series.

Eitherway, I've purchased the 5600NN-1ER and looking forward to wearing it. This watch is the most excited I've been about a G-Shock release, since my 5000U-1JF!


----------



## sodamonkey

Wools said:


> I've just noticed that the Digital Glitch range has been made avaliable in the UK and can be picked up through the G-Shock UK Store.
> 
> However, I love that the UK Store refer to the series as the _Naughty Noise Series_...
> 
> I can't work out if it's the new name of the series or just UK specific? The original press release that G-Central picked up on was named the Digital Glitch series.
> 
> Eitherway, I've purchased the 5600NN-1ER and looking forward to wearing it. This watch is the most excited I've been about a G-Shock release, since my 5000U-1JF!


Cheers for posting that one @Wools, just ordered one as well, and even better with my Blue Light discount .

As I ordered there were only 24 left so they look popular!

I've been waiting for this one since G-Central first said about it as well!

I did wonder why they said it was called the Digital Glitch when the moniker is NN though, maybe Naughty Noise is correct 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

G Central posted a link to some videos in reference to the 40th anniversary. No real revelations, but interesting nonetheless.








G-Shock Italy "Road to 40" Videos: A hint of what's to come?


G-Shock Italy released two promo videos with the #GSHOCKROADTO40 hastag referencing the upcoming 40th Anniversary of G-Shock, with more videos to come. The




www.g-central.com


----------



## TTV

Where are the July releases?


----------



## mbnv992

I hope Casio starts making more “back to the origin” watches and reintroduces some older DW model G-SHOCKs. That would be awesome. Like they did with the DW5900


----------



## g-fob2

I want a Jason badly, a few years ago, I saw the JasonXCLOT on sale but couldn't afford it at the time
and have been regretting ever since then whenever I think about it 
after the re-release of the 5900, the Jason should be next
but now, they effing naming a new GAB-001 that has nothing to do with the Jason, this is a crime for rubbing salt to my wound, if Casio is operated like the Yakuza, the old heads should ask the GAB-001-naming-guy to .... suck his finger 

LOLz


----------



## MORGANpl

2022 DW-6900 Bamford


----------



## monsters

MORGANpl said:


> 2022 DW-6900 Bamford
> View attachment 16733533


Any word on release date and availability to order outside of the UK yet? Big 6900 fan and hope to grab one….


----------



## Dr. Wong

Official product page: FACETASM 落合宏理 - MY G-SHOCK | G-SHOCK 腕時計


----------



## Dr. Wong

Official product page: G-SHOCK UNIVERSE | G-SHOCK 腕時計


----------



## Wardogz

Wasty said:


> The G-Shocks are the ultimate tool watches for me.
> However, what I don't get is that all those great designs (the GA-B001 looks amazing) limit themselves by not emphasizing the tool aspects.
> 
> If Casio would build a G-Shock with a simple yet rugged design like the GA x21xx or GST-B500 with Tough Solar, MB6 and outstanding lume & legibility - That would be an instant buy. The GA2100 was a hit because it was designed with simplicity and a smaller form factor in mind, and it draw many people to this watch.
> 
> I have now made a preorder at my AD for a PRW51 and besides the 100m WR, that's going to be my new "G-Shock".


Oh Casio knows what it's doing, they will never make the perfect G Shock (though a few come close), they know many people like to collect them, no sense in making the "last G Shock you'll ever need"


----------



## Dr. Wong

This one probably mentioned here before. Sand Land series, adding 2 more colours for GW-B5600 and 1 more King!








Official product page: SAND LAND SERIES | G-SHOCK


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dr. Wong said:


> View attachment 16733638
> 
> Official product page: G-SHOCK UNIVERSE | G-SHOCK 腕時計


Yeah, I'm going to need one of those...

I checked the site and they're already soldout. I'm sure I'll be able to find one on ebay in exchange for my first born haha


----------



## sodamonkey

MORGANpl said:


> 2022 DW-6900 Bamford
> View attachment 16733533


That looks very nice indeed!! I'm on the "Get Notified" list for G-Shock UK so hopefully I catch the email on time and can grab one

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MORGANpl

monsters said:


> Any word on release date and availability to order outside of the UK yet? Big 6900 fan and hope to grab one….


This one should be worldwide release so some countries will get them. If UK so as always Casio do not send outside UK, but you might try Bamford website. I do believe they can ship worldwide. Release soon 😊


----------



## Dr. Wong

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to need one of those...
> 
> I checked the site and they're already soldout. I'm sure I'll be able to find one on ebay in exchange for my first born haha


I haven't seen the red and blue versions listed anywhere, only seen the white version. I wonder if they are separate models sold separately, or just as 1 package with the watch and 3 different colour resins.


----------



## g-fob2

nah nah nah @ other upcoming series (until we see it in real life pictures)

the only worthy is/are the yellowish positive display from the FACEPALM, ooops, FACETASM, it is very classic 
so is that square from the SANDLAND 

if the KING is widely available then the KING-colectors should get one because of the red bar "shock absorber" in the middle (not sure if it looks different from the previous red/black KING)

same reason that we sometimes buy our G just because of its resin, we are not gonna spend money on these 

a few years back, Casio made some series based on ANIMAL SKINS, those were cool AF, but not widely avail. for everyone, they should bring it back


----------



## randomgn21

MORGANpl said:


> 2022 DW-6900 Bamford
> View attachment 16733533


Damn this looks so good. Any idea on release date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

randomgn21 said:


> Damn this looks so good. Any idea on release date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still "Coming Soon" on G-Shock UK 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## randomgn21

sodamonkey said:


> Still "Coming Soon" on G-Shock UK
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Frustrating. It’s July already. I think they are waiting for that Michelin one to sell out.


----------



## MORGANpl

randomgn21 said:


> Damn this looks so good. Any idea on release date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon +- 2 weeks


----------



## Rocat

MORGANpl said:


> Soon +- 2 weeks


Give us pictures of the new/updated Rangeman. Please.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

randomgn21 said:


> Frustrating. It’s July already. I think they are waiting for that Michelin one to sell out.


or theyre struggling to meet demand and not helped by the logistics of getting products out. i doubt the factory is sitting on any stock, once it leaves its up to the wholesalers/retailers to move it.


----------



## randomgn21

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> or theyre struggling to meet demand and not helped by the logistics of getting products out. i doubt the factory is sitting on any stock, once it leaves its up to the wholesalers/retailers to move it.


Hmm. Not sure. Michelin one still available on their website. Says they only made a 133 pieces. At over £2k a piece I doubt they are flying out the door. Regarding the Casio I’d imagine they have a set amount pre-made. They will list them then that will be that.


----------



## L&W




----------



## Ferretnose

Must have, need mod


L&W said:


> View attachment 16740902
> View attachment 16740903


Model #? China only? Release date? Best place to buy? The suspense is getting to me. Help!


----------



## L&W

Ferretnose said:


> Must have, need mod
> 
> Model #? China only? Release date? Best place to buy? The suspense is getting to me. Help!











Jurassic World x G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-1000GB-1APRJ


Following the Transformers "Back to the '80s" collection, G-Shock China unveiled another big-name collaboration with the Jurassic World movie franchise. The




www.g-central.com


----------



## WES51

It is nice to see continued support for the Mudmaster GWG 1000.


----------



## CC

L&W said:


> Jurassic World x G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-1000GB-1APRJ
> 
> 
> Following the Transformers "Back to the '80s" collection, G-Shock China unveiled another big-name collaboration with the Jurassic World movie franchise. The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


Ooooh, that's nice. Love the box.

Too expensive unfortunately and can't even see if they deliver internationally.


----------



## Snyde

L&W said:


> View attachment 16740902
> View attachment 16740903


This is how I look in all my WRUW posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W

CC said:


> Ooooh, that's nice. Love the box.
> 
> Too expensive unfortunately and can't even see if they deliver internationally.


Yeah, love that display base. But I'm a bit disappointed that they just put som print on the band of the existing GWG-1000GB-1A. A lazy release IMO.


----------



## g-fob2

it is a gold/black piece, just like other GB (gold-black) collab/series has been issued before on other Gshocks
nothing to see here
nothing to get excited about
btw, the he/she/GIBTQXYZ model does not wear that GB collab in his wrist


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

L&W said:


> Yeah, love that display base. But I'm a bit disappointed that they just put som print on the band of the existing GWG-1000GB-1A. A lazy release IMO.


band and box collabs seem to be a quick gap filler between the full blown ones lol


----------



## Dr. Wong

g-fob2 said:


> it is a gold/black piece, just like other GB (gold-black) collab/series has been issued before on other Gshocks
> nothing to see here
> nothing to get excited about


Agreed, not that special. No scary dragons for me!


----------



## Dr. Wong

The *GM-B2100* is rumored to be released on August. Some sources indicate this is a full metal construction, not just using a metal bezel.


----------



## babyivan

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> band and box collabs seem to be a quick gap filler between the full blown ones lol


Agreed! A boring rehash.


----------



## MORGANpl

The new NASA is a must have 😊😊


----------



## L&W

MORGANpl said:


> The new NASA is a must have 😊😊
> View attachment 16757253
> 
> View attachment 16757252
> 
> View attachment 16757251


Hmm why orange... Not feeling it.


----------



## MORGANpl

Don't k


L&W said:


> Hmm why orange... Not feeling it.


Don't know why(not seen any info about it why orange this time) but I'm loving it


----------



## g-addict

You can buy matching flight suits here (but adult sizes are sold out).








Orange Astronaut Flight Suit


Orange Astronaut Flight Suit featuring the Shuttle Program patch, the NASA Commander patch, the USA Flag patch, as well as the iconic NASA Meatball patch. Front zipper and multiple pockets Flight suit comes with the NASA cap 100% polyester Machine washable (cold) and dryer safe (low) Meets USA...




www.shopnasa.com


----------



## wrsmith




----------



## dgaddis

wrsmith said:


> View attachment 16758133


Looks like the endlinks stick out quite a bit, like on the squares.


----------



## MORGANpl

wrsmith said:


> View attachment 16758133


Looks exactly like custom 😁


----------



## L&W

MORGANpl said:


> Looks exactly like custom 😁


Exactly. I was expecting more than that.


----------



## MORGANpl

L&W said:


> Exactly. I was expecting more than that.


They can't do really more as it was all done already. So many custom variants, colours... Same thing just more $$$


----------



## L&W

MORGANpl said:


> They can't do really more as it was all done already. So many custom variants, colours... Same thing just more $$$


They could have work a bit more with the design so it doesn't look exactly like a modded gm-2100.


----------



## jimmy1

So what do we think the RRP is gonna be?


----------



## dgaddis

L&W said:


> They could have work a bit more with the design so it doesn't look exactly like a modded gm-2100.


The design is classic G-Shock. The mods stole that design, it's not the other way around.


----------



## Design Atelier

MORGANpl said:


> Looks exactly like custom 😁


I guess I beat them to it.
The First Full Metal Casioak (GM-2100MP)


----------



## Dr. Wong

Design Atelier said:


> I guess I beat them to it.
> The First Full Metal Casioak (GM-2100MP)


Good work!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

L&W said:


> They could have work a bit more with the design so it doesn't look exactly like a modded gm-2100.


Huh? 
"Rolex really should do a better job of not looking like a Rollex."


----------



## Design Atelier

L&W said:


> They could have work a bit more with the design so it doesn't look exactly like a modded gm-2100.


The thing is it’s easy now to anticipate G-Shocks design language which is why the modding scene could have all of these parts available rather quickly. Another thing is that it’s really hard to come up with a fresh redesign. 
I think the next step after this is an MRG casioak.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

MORGANpl said:


> Looks exactly like custom 😁


by exactly you mean metal? cos it def. looks better than the unfinished edges of the cheap knock offs


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Design Atelier said:


> The thing is it’s easy now to anticipate G-Shocks design language which is why the modding scene could have all of these parts available rather quickly. Another thing is that it’s really hard to come up with a fresh redesign.
> I think the next step after this is an MRG casioak.


id hardly call making a metal bezel of a current bezel anticipating design language, in any shape or form 😂 
show me the person that predicted the grb200 shape then maybe i'll believe you that its so easy lol
its easy to make new designs but to fit it in with the Gshock look and make it functional? now thats the hard part, yet they continue to do it 🤷‍♂️

theyre not going to do an mrg 2100 (even tho the mtgb2000 isnt far off from it), but they may very well make a smaller thinner high end model due to the popularity of the 2100. downsizing has already been shown in the mtgb3000


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi there!
It's been a while since my last post here on f17, hope you're all doing right!
I recently asked my AD for the TVB: there's quite high request...so I hope I'm in!...If that's the case, the TVB will soon join TVA!

Also, don't know if someone noticed that to, on a recent g-shock livedoor blog post: Kikuo's interview about 40th anniversary's release...TVC "in the air"!
If this will turn out to be true...well... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphabet_song

Jokes aside, I'll leave the link of the interview down below my post:









G-SHOCK40周年準備編パート１　「タフというコンセプトは非常識で型破り」：G-SHOCK開発者、伊部菊雄氏インタビューより。40周年のフルメタルG-SHOCK、メインモデルを読み解く。 : great G-SHOCK world


40周年のフルメタルG-SHOCK、メインモデルを読み解く



gshockjp.blog.jp














*EDIT: *that's obviously the wrong thread, I supposed I was writing on "what you have incoming" thread...sorry


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

G-Shock and Baby-G SLV-22A-9APFH: Honey-themed Summer Lover’s Collection Sets for 2022 

- KS Time Store | Facebook


----------



## HiroNakamoron

GM-B2100
Aug release 































Source: フルメタルカシオーク「GM-B2100」の追加画像。シルバー、ローズゴールド、ブラックメタル。 : great G-SHOCK world


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

@babyivan, your dreams have come true.


HiroNakamoron said:


> GM-B2100
> Aug release
> View attachment 16770056
> View attachment 16770057
> View attachment 16770058
> View attachment 16770059
> 
> 
> 
> Source: フルメタルカシオーク「GM-B2100」の追加画像。シルバー、ローズゴールド、ブラックメタル。 : great G-SHOCK world


----------



## g-fob2

so the mod of the GM-B2100 that @AD did up there was exactly how it would come out
damn, I swear that those in charge of Casio/Gshock are a bunch of millennial
how many versions of the 2100 we have so far? and counting the new MTG that uses the same look/module?


----------



## babyivan

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> @babyivan, your dreams have come true.


@Dr_Driggy1998 
Why must you torture me... 

On one hand you sensibly encourage me to sell off the pieces that I don't wear, on the other hand you send me links to these beauties.

How am I supposed to resist?!?


----------



## Design Atelier

HiroNakamoron said:


> GM-B2100
> Aug release
> View attachment 16770056
> View attachment 16770057
> View attachment 16770058
> View attachment 16770059
> 
> 
> 
> Source: フルメタルカシオーク「GM-B2100」の追加画像。シルバー、ローズゴールド、ブラックメタル。 : great G-SHOCK world


ok the rose gold is speaking to me.


----------



## babyivan

HiroNakamoron said:


> GM-B2100
> Aug release
> View attachment 16770056
> View attachment 16770057
> View attachment 16770058
> View attachment 16770059
> 
> 
> 
> Source: フルメタルカシオーク「GM-B2100」の追加画像。シルバー、ローズゴールド、ブラックメタル。 : great G-SHOCK world


If the gold is rose gold, I'm out. But if it's the same gold tone as the first GMWB trio, I'm in!

And of course the stainless will make its way into the collection.


----------



## TheBearded

babyivan said:


> @Dr_Driggy1998
> How am I supposed to resist?!?


You wait and hold out hope that the next model will have mb6.


----------



## babyivan

Design Atelier said:


> ok the rose gold is speaking to me.


I see you finally joined WUS. 🤣

Welcome aboard!


----------



## babyivan

TheBearded said:


> You wait and hold out hope that the next model will have mb6.


I'm with you 100%✓ 
Unfortunately it won't, they don't listen to the boomers 🤣


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

g-fob2 said:


> so the mod of the GM-B2100 that @AD did up there was exactly how it would come out
> damn, I swear that those in charge of Casio/Gshock are a bunch of millennial
> how many versions of the 2100 we have so far? and counting the new MTG that uses the same look/module?


At least a dozen, many bland but with a few innovative designs. 

The GA2100's are a hot commodity in Asia. There are a couple hobbyists over there that turned into G shock-based business owners that buy pallets, make customs, and flip for decent profit. 

In Malaysia, the demand went up for these after the Prince and the Malaysian finance minister wore on of these. Now that's celebrity marketing done right 

Millennial or not they're definitely milking money out of these GA2100 fanatics. 



babyivan said:


> @Dr_Driggy1998
> Why must you torture me...
> 
> On one hand you sensibly encourage me to sell off the pieces that I don't wear, on the other hand you send me links to these beauties.
> 
> How am I supposed to resist?!?


Well, all I know is you would have seen it and bought it so might as well give you a sneak peek XD

Though you could get a few sales in and offset the cost a little


----------



## Design Atelier

babyivan said:


> I see you finally joined WUS. 🤣
> 
> Welcome aboard!


Thanks haha! I’ve been reading but simply forgot to sign up. Love the discussions here.


----------



## Dedcakes

Design Atelier said:


> Thanks haha! I’ve been reading but simply forgot to sign up. Love the discussions here.


Agree with the others. Welcome to WUS! I love your videos and the effort that you put into them. I watch them whenever I’m looking into a specific Casio/G-SHOCK.


----------



## L&W




----------



## L&W




----------



## L&W

These two are quite interesting. Zoom in to see the details (kinda). 40th models?
DW-5000SS: a screwback resin square?
GM-5600SS: Metall shell and IP with "Since 1983" on the crystal.


----------



## Rocat

L&W said:


> View attachment 16771056
> 
> View attachment 16771053
> 
> View attachment 16771055
> 
> View attachment 16771052
> 
> View attachment 16771054
> 
> View attachment 16771051
> 
> View attachment 16771050
> 
> View attachment 16771057
> 
> 
> These two are quite interesting. Zoom in to see the details. 40th models?
> View attachment 16771049


Thank you for the photos. We need high res photos. 
Any information in there about the new Rangeman that is coming?


----------



## Ferretnose

L&W, thanks for all the pics. You must be a Casio dealer.


----------



## L&W

Ferretnose said:


> L&W, thanks for all the pics. You must be a Casio dealer.


Haha no I found them on WeChat when I searched for information about GM-B2100.


----------



## Design Atelier

L&W said:


> View attachment 16771056
> 
> View attachment 16771053
> 
> View attachment 16771055
> 
> View attachment 16771052
> 
> View attachment 16771054
> 
> View attachment 16771051
> 
> View attachment 16771050
> 
> View attachment 16771057
> 
> 
> These two are quite interesting. Zoom in to see the details (kinda). 40th models?
> DW-5000SS: a screwback resin square?
> GM-5600SS: Metall shell and IP with "Since 1983" on the crystal.
> View attachment 16771049


I may make a video about this.


----------



## Moonbiter

L&W said:


> View attachment 16771056
> 
> View attachment 16771053
> 
> View attachment 16771055
> 
> View attachment 16771052
> 
> View attachment 16771054
> 
> View attachment 16771051
> 
> View attachment 16771050
> 
> View attachment 16771057
> 
> 
> These two are quite interesting. Zoom in to see the details (kinda). 40th models?
> DW-5000SS: a screwback resin square?
> GM-5600SS: Metall shell and IP with "Since 1983" on the crystal.
> View attachment 16771049


Thanks! That DW-5000SS looks enticing, the DW-5000s are always interesting! Wondering if they'll do a GW-5000 variant this year like they did in 2018 with the GW-5035.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

In a sense, Bluetooth starting to be the norm for these more "mainstream watches".


L&W said:


> View attachment 16771056
> 
> View attachment 16771053
> 
> View attachment 16771055
> 
> View attachment 16771052
> 
> View attachment 16771054
> 
> View attachment 16771051
> 
> View attachment 16771050
> 
> View attachment 16771057
> 
> 
> These two are quite interesting. Zoom in to see the details (kinda). 40th models?
> DW-5000SS: a screwback resin square?
> GM-5600SS: Metall shell and IP with "Since 1983" on the crystal.
> View attachment 16771049


This is one helluva leaked pics. Good Detective work!


----------



## FarmeR57

thanks for sharing L&W 

It could be a typo, but the bottom square on the second picture shows DW-B5600G for a model number and
CR2016 battery

New non-solar, bluetooth square?

*update G-Shock DW-B5600 classic square with Bluetooth is coming

sorrry, old news


----------



## HiroNakamoron

GA-2100HUF-5A x HUF







































Source: G-Shock GA-2100HUF-5A x HUF Collaboration Model


----------



## Dedcakes

HiroNakamoron said:


> GA-2100HUF-5A x HUF
> View attachment 16772266
> View attachment 16772270
> View attachment 16772271
> View attachment 16772272
> 
> 
> View attachment 16772275
> 
> 
> Source: G-Shock GA-2100HUF-5A x HUF Collaboration Model


That’s one disgusting watch and I love it! I wish I was younger though to pull it off


----------



## g-fob2

the GA-2100HUF-5A x HUF has @babyivan name written all over 

LOLz


----------



## g-fob2

@L&W 
I failed to see where the DW-5000SS is
could it be DW-5600ss?
it does not make any sense in term of naming, producing, and history 

DW-5K only comes at the anniversary releases and being named like DW-5025, DW-5030
the letters after the numbers are mostly about the name of the resin or collab
......
and many other things


----------



## g-fob2

the blutooth DW-B5600 is kindda interesting 
my immediate thought: why? that is not a good idea, and it wouldn't sell as I don't need it
however, I need more time to digest this news


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Just adding a couple more pics from possibly the same article used by @L&W in his initial photo dump.


----------



## babyivan

g-fob2 said:


> the GA-2100HUF-5A x HUF has @babyivan name written all over
> 
> LOLz


Haha, yeah I do love it except for the straps. If it had the same straps as the body of the watch, it would definitely be a must buy.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

babyivan said:


> Haha, yeah I do love it except for the straps. If it had the same straps as the body of the watch, it would definitely be a must buy.


_Fast forward to 1 week after release date_ 
@babyivan: "I NEED this, and SOHO is RIGHT THERE"


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Wonders of the Web and changing search area. (August 2022 Release)

*GST-B100GB-1A9JF*









*GST-B400GB-1A9JF*










*GST-B500BD-1A9JF*


----------



## Mr.Jones82

HiroNakamoron said:


> GA-2100HUF-5A x HUF
> View attachment 16772266
> View attachment 16772270
> View attachment 16772271
> View attachment 16772272
> 
> 
> View attachment 16772275
> 
> 
> Source: G-Shock GA-2100HUF-5A x HUF Collaboration Model


Interesting. I wish they didn't putvthe faux leather on the strap because in my experience that stuff cracks right away.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

g-fob2 said:


> the blutooth DW-B5600 is kindda interesting
> my immediate thought: why? that is not a good idea, and it wouldn't sell as I don't need it
> however, I need more time to digest this news


Yeah, seemed a bit odd to me, too. The angry BT mob will be out in full force now 😄 🤣


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Thanks for sharing all these infos!
Fortunately (I have the TVB incoming and currently planning another hit), nothing interesting for me at the moment: I'll wait for the Rangeman and the anniversary releases of the squares (TVC, DW5040, GW5040 and so on...).


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I forgo to ask in the previous post:
Just out of curiosity, is it already known whether the gm-b2100d will be resin case with ss bezel or will it be a full metal construction as the 500d and the 5000d?


----------



## M-Shock

I like the HUF and the GSTB500, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Dr. Wong

Wah, so many leaked models... our wallets won't be safe now.


----------



## Dr. Wong

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> G-Shock and Baby-G SLV-22A-9APFH: Honey-themed Summer Lover’s Collection Sets for 2022
> 
> - KS Time Store | Facebook
> 
> View attachment 16760393


This one sent me to the floor laughing. What the flower was Ca-Bee-O thinking? Honey G and Ba-bee G set in hex honey jars. Kind of thinking buying one for the wife.

I: Hey, honey, look what I got you?
Wife: What?
I: Here, surprise! Hap-Bee birthday! These will look sweet on us. Would you bee my valentine everyday and every night? I promise I build you a new hive!









Wife: ...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Was sent these pictures from a fellow friend who wanted to spread the love with better pictures.


----------



## L&W

g-fob2 said:


> @L&W
> I failed to see where the DW-5000SS is
> could it be DW-5600ss?
> it does not make any sense in term of naming, producing, and history
> 
> DW-5K only comes at the anniversary releases and being named like DW-5025, DW-5030
> the letters after the numbers are mostly about the name of the resin or collab
> ......
> and many other things


You could see in the photo that the first graffiti grey one has model nr DW-5000SS and weight 73g. It's definitely a screw back. It does also has brick wall and red text on the crystal.
What do you mean DW-5K is only anni models?


----------



## g-fob2

L&W said:


> You could see in the photo that the first graffiti grey one has model nr DW-5000SS and weight 73g. It's definitely a screw back. It does also has brick wall and red text on the crystal.
> What do you mean DW-5K is only anni models?


I meant that logically and traditionally, Casio would never release another DW-5000 after those shown in your picture
and not naming it differently, that is why those DW-5000 were named after those 25, 30, 35, and the coming up 40th anniversaries: DW-5025, DW-5030 and so on

if they do, I'd be the very first one get upset since I own a few, and it would get very confusing for collectors as whole 

LOLz 

but then there is the spike lee released in 2008 , so my thinking would be wrong
or could it be a GW-5000SS, which is more reasonable


----------



## randomgn21

MORGANpl said:


> Soon +- 2 weeks


Wow well that was something! Came and went in like 30s online. Managed to secure one thankfully from the Bamford Website. GSHOCK official site was a bot **** show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

randomgn21 said:


> Wow well that was something! Came and went in like 30s online. Managed to secure one thankfully from the Bamford Website. GSHOCK official site was a bot **** show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I managed to get one, (G-Shock UK), but I was refreshing the page a lot, and as a lot of collabs on there do, it went live before the official 10am time.



Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## randomgn21

sodamonkey said:


> I managed to get one, (G-Shock UK), but I was refreshing the page a lot, and as a lot of collabs on there do, it went live before the official 10am time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Nice one! GSHOCK UK don’t deliver outside of the UK so I was never going to use it. Word is they are releasing a ton more (internationally) in a week or so at multiple retailers so I’m sure many of those disappointed yesterday will get one. This is more than most brands have done in the past (looking at Swatch here). I don’t think it will come in the orchid box however (UK exclusive) just a standard GSHOCK tin with Bamford logo.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, seemed a bit odd to me, too. The angry BT mob will be out in full force now 😄 🤣


no solar, no mb6, its garbage!!!! * rabble rabble rabble * 😂


----------



## Dr. Wong

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hi there!
> It's been a while since my last post here on f17, hope you're all doing right!
> I recently asked my AD for the TVB: there's quite high request...so I hope I'm in!...If that's the case, the TVB will soon join TVA!
> 
> Also, don't know if someone noticed that to, on a recent g-shock livedoor blog post: Kikuo's interview about 40th anniversary's release...TVC "in the air"!
> If this will turn out to be true...well... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphabet_song
> 
> Jokes aside, I'll leave the link of the interview down below my post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK40周年準備編パート１　「タフというコンセプトは非常識で型破り」：G-SHOCK開発者、伊部菊雄氏インタビューより。40周年のフルメタルG-SHOCK、メインモデルを読み解く。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 40周年のフルメタルG-SHOCK、メインモデルを読み解く
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16760207
> 
> 
> *EDIT: *that's obviously the wrong thread, I supposed I was writing on "what you have incoming" thread...sorry


TVB? If they sell that in HK, they need to ask permission from the TV station to use that abbreviation. 









Wonder what TVC will look like?


----------



## Dr. Wong

Further study of this picture.









Too bad the description text on top is too blurry to see. Near the bottom of the specs, it says.

タフソーラーTough solarモバイルリンクMobile linkLED ホワィトLED whiteケース: IPCase: IPバンド: IPBand: IP

Also note the weight for the GM-B2100 is 165g. The GMW-B5000D is 167g. The GM-2100 with only metal bezel is 72g. It's not definitive, but good probability that it is indeed *full metal*.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Dr. Wong said:


> TVB? If they sell that in HK, they need to ask permission from the TV station to use that abbreviation.
> View attachment 16775834
> 
> 
> Wonder what TVC will look like?


Ha ha, you're right!
TVC speaking: nothing official at the moment, I eventually opened a thread dedicated to the Titanium Virtual serie to speak about rumors, ideas and preferences about future TVx releases.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Dr. Wong said:


> Further study of this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the description text on top is too blurry to see. Near the bottom of the specs, it says.
> 
> タフソーラーTough solarモバイルリンクMobile linkLED ホワィトLED whiteケース: IPCase: IPバンド: IPBand: IP
> 
> Also note the weight for the GM-B2100 is 165g. The GMW-B5000D is 167g. The GM-2100 with only metal bezel is 72g. It's not definitive, but good probability that it is indeed *full metal*.


Now, for the price these are going to be sold for (around 580€ as base price, if I'm right), a full ss construction IS mandatory, in my opinion.
GMWB5000D and AWM500D are the benchmark...


----------



## Dr. Wong

g-fob2 said:


> ...
> but then there is the spike lee released in 2008 , so my thinking would be wrong
> or could it be a GW-5000SS, which is more reasonable


Couldn't be GW-5000. Look at the feature icons on the left of the picture below, both are the same. The GM-5600 is just a 3229, so both are 3229. For GW, you will see a few more icons for solar, atomic, etc. It's very blurry though, I wouldn't be surprised if it's just a 5600, not 5000. Easily confused between a "6" and a "0" in that resolution.


----------



## L&W

Dr. Wong said:


> Couldn't be GW-5000. Look at the feature icons on the left of the picture below, both are the same. The GM-5600 is just a 3229, so both are 3229. For GW, you will see a few more icons for solar, atomic, etc. It's very blurry though, I wouldn't be surprised if it's just a 5600, not 5000. Easily confused between a "6" and a "0" in that resolution.


Unfortunately the photo are pretty low-res so not 100% sure about it, but if you increase contrast and sharpness you can see it's dw-5000SS and not DW-5600SS. You can kind of see it has a brickwall style glass with red text at the bottom left and the weight is 70g something, that's most likely a screw back. A normal DW-5600 weight less and do not has brickwall on the glass.

Here is old DW-5000.


----------



## shogun

Anyone else see the king. If this is true, I am super excited. I haven't bought watch in a year, this king could be it.


----------



## Dr. Wong

L&W said:


> Unfortunately the photo are pretty low-res so not 100% sure about it, but if you increase contrast and sharpness you can see it's dw-5000SS and not DW-5600SS. You can kind of see it has a brickwall style glass with red text at the bottom left and the weight is 70g something, that's most likely a screw back. A normal DW-5600 weight less and do not has brickwall on the glass.
> 
> Here is old DW-5000.
> View attachment 16776330


Certainly possible. I guess we will find out.


----------



## TTV

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Wonders of the Web and changing search area. (August 2022 Release)
> 
> *GST-B100GB-1A9JF*
> View attachment 16772553
> 
> 
> *GST-B400GB-1A9JF*
> View attachment 16772552
> 
> 
> 
> *GST-B500BD-1A9JF*
> View attachment 16772551


This *GST-B400GB* will find its way to my collection, GST-B500BD is really nice as well 😍👍


----------



## Everdying

the 5600SS weight is consistent with the GM-5600 aka metal bezel 5600...can also see that it has a metal keeper.
SS would probably mean some summer sea splash series or something ...i don't think casio is that obvious to have it mean screwback.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Dr. Wong said:


> TVB? If they sell that in HK, they need to ask permission from the TV station to use that abbreviation.
> View attachment 16775834
> 
> 
> Wonder what TVC will look like?


no one from the tva complained so it should be fine 😄 👍


----------



## ronalddheld

How long before we see the anniversary watches announcement?


----------



## g-fob2

shogun said:


> Anyone else see the king. If this is true, I am super excited. I haven't bought watch in a year, this king could be it.


yes, we all saw that, but the color(s) does not look good at all
the KING deserves better 
give it a jelly armour or something
now, just thinking about this makes me angry


----------



## L&W

g-fob2 said:


> yes, we all saw that, but the color(s) does not look good at all
> the KING deserves better
> give it a jelly armour or something
> now, just thinking about this makes me angry


I think the graffiti king looks pretty cool. Need to see better photo of it. Also it must be the first King model to have a metal keeper? 🙂


----------



## shogun

L&W said:


> I think the graffiti king looks pretty cool. Need to see better photo of it. Also it must be the first King model to have a metal keeper? 🙂


I have been waiting for camo positive king, but this will do for now.


----------



## vfps

ronalddheld said:


> How long before we see the anniversary watches announcement?


If five years ago sets a pattern for this year, we can consider that for the 35th anniversary, the 35th Anniversary Site went live on August 1, 2017. I think the first model to be released was announced shortly thereafter and then came out in about October 2017.

Past performance is however no indication of future returns...


----------



## Dr. Wong

shogun said:


> Anyone else see the king. If this is true, I am super excited. I haven't bought watch in a year, this king could be it.


There's also this red one that they are selling now. 2 new Kings this year, so far.


----------



## Moonbiter

L&W said:


> Unfortunately the photo are pretty low-res so not 100% sure about it, but if you increase contrast and sharpness you can see it's dw-5000SS and not DW-5600SS. You can kind of see it has a brickwall style glass with red text at the bottom left and the weight is 70g something, that's most likely a screw back. A normal DW-5600 weight less and do not has brickwall on the glass.
> 
> Here is old DW-5000.
> View attachment 16776330


Agreed, pretty sure that will be a DW-5000. I may buy that one just because it's something different, and I don't have any of the squares from the last anniversary...


----------



## Catalyzt

TTV said:


> This *GST-B400GB* will find its way to my collection, GST-B500BD is really nice as well 😍👍


I have the GST-B400 on a metal strap, and the pictures don't do it justice-- there's a psychedelic rainbow refraction thing going on with the dial that's just stunning.

I'm a little bummed that the version with the metal strap also has a greyed-out dial and negative display, but that didn't stop me! Some day, I may get the GB version and hang it on the metal strap.

I also wish they hadn't gotten rid of auto light. But the design of the case is stunning, really unique, and has about the smallest form factor of the GST lineup. The old 310 is similar, and has auto light, but is also thicker.


----------



## cvoight

PacParts has a listing for a DW5600SLC-9V with no pictures, so I went through the 2022 Casios and found BA-110XSLC-9AV, BGD-565SLC-9V, and GA-110SLC-9AV. Looks like there will be some European models (available within 6 weeks). Any ideas on what SLC stands for?

edit: ah, nevermind - this must be the honey-themed Summer Lover's Collection, d'oh.


----------



## casiofool

Here we go. Another lame reverse LCD King with no MB6 and a lazy colour splattered resin design that looks like a painters radio.

Casio must have a huge box of unsold reverse LCD non-MB6 King modules to keep offering all this junk.


----------



## ricardgoh




----------



## Prdrers

Casio is definitely beating the sh*t out of the dead horse with the 2100. I don't _dislike_ the 2100, but geez...


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Prdrers said:


> Casio is definitely beating the sh*t out of the dead horse with the 2100. I don't _dislike_ the 2100, but geez...


Same here Prdrers, 2100 is a good looking watch: not my favourite but I still enjoy it.
I've never seen such an "excalation" in terms of series/colorways/variations from the old GA-110.
The market is asking for it, so no doubt Casio will go in this way.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

ricardgoh said:


>


Count me in if they make a full titanium version of this.


----------



## sweeperdk01

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Count me in if they make a full titanium version of this.


Considering what they did with the square, I’d say it’s a reasonable bet that a titanium is in the plans. 

I’ll be grabbing the black model at some point, no doubt.


----------



## Artie Lange

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Count me in if they make a full titanium version of this.


I'll wait for yellow gold, that red-gold looks terrible.


----------



## atom7nine

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Count me in if they make a full titanium version of this.


Yeah Titanium & MR-G too


----------



## g-fob2

Prdrers said:


> Casio is definitely beating the sh*t out of the dead horse with the 2100. I don't _dislike_ the 2100, but geez...


same thing applies to the other thread complaining about the lack of solar for the GBD-200
the more they mention the 2100, the more I reject it
last week, I refused to go grab the new yellow GA-B2100 for this reason
and I swear to god, if someone mention the word "CasiOak" I am gonna let myself lose ...

LOLz


----------



## Ferretnose

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Count me in if they make a full titanium version of this.


The Good:
Screwback case.
Made in Japan.

The bad:
No MB6.
No sapphire crystal.
Same small, negative digi display.
Hard to see hands, no second hand.

The ugly:
Price! And can you imagine what they'll be asking for the titanium version? $2K?


----------



## James142

Not bad, but the legibility is meh 😐

No-go for me


----------



## jimmy1

James142 said:


> Not bad, but the legibility is meh 😐
> 
> No-go for me


Silver model should have had the brighter indices and hands.


----------



## L&W

jimmy1 said:


> Silver model should have had the brighter indices and hands.


And positive display.


----------



## scotthp49

Ferretnose said:


> The Good:
> Screwback case.
> Made in Japan.
> 
> The bad:
> No MB6.
> No sapphire crystal.
> Same small, negative digi display.
> Hard to see hands, no second hand.
> 
> The ugly:
> Price! And can you imagine what they'll be asking for the titanium version? $2K?


Isn’t their pricing strategy pretty straightforward at this point? If they make a titanium it’ll be like the titanium squares it’ll be $1700 and if they make an MR-G version it’ll be $4k, right?


----------



## Dr. Wong

For the video above and those mentioned about MB6 for the 2100, I doubt it's ever going to happen. First there are already enough model variations, to add another one with MB6 will just confuse the buyers more. In addition, unlike a square you need space for the motors in the 2100, so there may not be enough space left to add another feature. Same time may not be cost effective for Casio to justify redesigning.


----------



## Dr. Wong

g-fob2 said:


> same thing applies to the other thread complaining about the lack of solar for the GBD-200
> the more they mention the 2100, the more I reject it
> last week, I refused to go grab the new yellow GA-B2100 for this reason
> and I swear to god, if someone mention the word "CasiOak" I am gonna let myself lose ...
> 
> LOLz


I'm with you man. I have more feel for the AW500E and AWM500 than any of the 2100s including this latest full metal one. The AW500's more traditional looking and part of the past history of G-Shock. But money talks, so I don't blame Casio for grabbing cash when they can.


----------



## Wasty

Beautiful watches, great size, but at least for me far beyond the mark. 

No lume on the markers, no MB6 and Bluetooth. 

If by any miracle the GA2000 gets that MB6 and Solar treatment with a nice lume, I'll be all over it. 

If not, I'll hold out for the PRW-51 and call it a day....


----------



## Dr. Wong

Wasty said:


> Beautiful watches, great size, but at least for me far beyond the mark.
> 
> *No lume on the markers*, no MB6 and Bluetooth.
> 
> If by any miracle the GA2000 gets that MB6 and Solar treatment with a nice lume, I'll be all over it.
> 
> If not, I'll hold out for the PRW-51 and call it a day....


There is lume according to the video above, but only on the outer edge and not too strong.


----------



## M-Shock

🤦‍♂️ This is pushing into MT-G pricing territory. A titanium version B2100 would be how much more??!

The price on these "basic module" models is getting out of hand.


----------



## complexcarbs

I'm loving my Firefall more and more...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wasty said:


> Beautiful watches, great size, but at least for me far beyond the mark.
> 
> No lume on the markers, no MB6 and Bluetooth.
> 
> If by any miracle the GA2000 gets that MB6 and Solar treatment with a nice lume, I'll be all over it.
> 
> If not, I'll hold out for the PRW-51 and call it a day....


It has lume on the markers actually


----------



## Mr.Jones82

M-Shock said:


> 🤦‍♂️ This is pushing into MT-G pricing territory. A titanium version B2100 would be how much more??!
> 
> The price on these "basic module" models is getting out of hand.


MSRP on MTGs is 1k, so yeah, you're way off. I actually don't see what the fuss is. I'm not really a fan (at least the awm-500 had a different bracelet, definitely my pick), but the pricing seems so incredibly obvious to me that I didn't even bother to look until just now and yeah it is the same price as the square just as I thought. Did people actually think it'd be less than that? I'm curious within the context of Casio's pricing strategy what people think wouldve been reasonable?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dr. Wong said:


> I'm with you man. I have more feel for the AW500E and AWM500 than any of the 2100s including this latest full metal one. The AW500's more traditional looking and part of the past history of G-Shock. But money talks, so I don't blame Casio for grabbing cash when they can.


Agreed. Awm500 for the win. Like the 2100s though the short hands drive me a bit nuts, but that is at least apart of the heritage. More history and more character in my opinion (the basic aw might be the most obnoxious watch I've ever had to set the time on though 😄)

I am glad with the 2100 they put a screwback on it. If it didn't have a screwback I'd maybe understand the price griping more. Also, they kept it around 12mm with the screw back which I think was quite a feat and a great move by them. The awm is a thick boy...


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> MSRP on MTGs is 1k, so yeah, you're way off. I actually don't see what the fuss is. I'm not really a fan (at least the awm-500 had a different bracelet, definitely my pick), but the pricing seems so incredibly obvious to me that I didn't even bother to look until just now and yeah it is the same price as the square just as I thought. Did people actually think it'd be less than that? I'm curious within the context of Casio's pricing strategy what people think wouldve been reasonable?


its the same thing every time "oh its so expensive, so not worth it, i'll never pay that price, id rather buy mechanical xxxxxx, no one will ever buy them at this price, only for the diehard fanbois" yet a couple months in, theyll be every where, just like the mrgsq 🤷‍♂️ 
if it really was too expensive, no one would buy them, yet here we are time and time again 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

lols at everyone complaining about the 2100 saying casio beating a dead horse and its so over done (def. not my cup of tea btw), have you forgotten about the ga100/110s already? if its popular, theyre going to run with it, run it into the ground, run it till its not funny any more than run it some more, then wait a little bit then reboot and run it again! 😆
dw003s were a huge hit back in the 2000s so they got the same saturation treatment too. or better yet, hows about them 6900s and 5600s? if youre going to complain, complain about the original zombie horses they keep beating 😉🧟‍♂️🧟‍♂️ 
no mb6 or solar on most of the rereleased ones either 😱


----------



## M-Shock

Mr.Jones82 said:


> MSRP on MTGs is 1k, so yeah, you're way off. I actually don't see what the fuss is. I'm not really a fan (at least the awm-500 had a different bracelet, definitely my pick), but the pricing seems so incredibly obvious to me that I didn't even bother to look until just now and yeah it is the same price as the square just as I thought. Did people actually think it'd be less than that? I'm curious within the context of Casio's pricing strategy what people think wouldve been reasonable?


Way off? The video reviewer said they are $1000 AUD which is almost $900 Canadian. The MTG 3k was just on sale here in Canada a few weeks ago at the Hudson's Bay for a little over $900 CAD. Seems close to me, but I'm not talking USD.

I don't care if people buy em, I actually like the metal look. My point is mostly that these basic functioning modules are getting put into very, very expensive watches.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

M-Shock said:


> Way off? Do you think pricing in your part of the world is the same everywhere? The video reviewer said they are $1000 AUD which is almost $900 Canadian. The MTG 3k was just on *sale* here in Canada a few weeks ago at the Hudson's Bay for a little over $900. Might want to get your main character syndrome diagnosed.


As you said, that is a *SALE *price. If you are going to criticize its msrp and call it a bad value, then you have to compare it to a MTG's msrp, not a * SALE *price. Do you think people won't find discounts on these eventually, too? That there won't be sales? I didn't pay msrp for my square.

Alao, msrp might slightly vary one country to the next, but not where a mtg would cost the about the same as a gm-b2100.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> its the same thing every time "oh its so expensive, so not worth it, i'll never pay that price, id rather buy mechanical xxxxxx, no one will ever buy them at this price, only for the diehard fanbois" yet a couple months in, theyll be every where, just like the mrgsq 🤷‍♂️
> if it really was too expensive, no one would buy them, yet here we are time and time again 🤷‍♂️


"That Ana-Frog is the ugliest G I have ever seen!" Now there they are swimming around in every WRUW thread 😄


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Ferretnose said:


> The Good:
> Screwback case.
> Made in Japan.
> 
> The bad:
> No MB6.
> No sapphire crystal.
> Same small, negative digi display.
> Hard to see hands, no second hand.
> 
> The ugly:
> Price! And can you imagine what they'll be asking for the titanium version? $2K?


Yeah, you're right. I'd also include the lack of auto-hand adjustment as a cons: I understand that this feature is already accomplished by the Bluetooth connectivity but I'd prefer it to be a stand alone functionality (as it is on the MTG line or the old gravitymasters).
Price wise: here in Italy I saw them on Casio's website and they're sold for 499€ (the silver-base one), I personally believe that this a bit high, especially when compared with the GMWB5kD that's priced at 499€ too and can be easily found at a street price of 450€ (without even considering personal price drops an AD might offer you), I think that this watch should have been placed at 400€ as a starting point!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

AstroAtlantique said:


> I personally believe that this a bit high, especially when compared with the GMWB5kD that's priced at 499€ too and can be easily found at a street price of 450€ (without even considering personal price drops an AD might offer you), I think that this watch should have been placed at 400€ as a starting point!


I'm not necessarily disagreeing, but why should its msrp be 100 less than the square's? The gm has a dial, hands, and applied indices, so if anything if you are using the square's msrp as a baseline, shouldn't it actually cost more? I'm not saying it should cost more, just curious by what you mean.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm not necessarily disagreeing, but why should its msrp be 100 less than the square's? The gm has a dial, hands, and applied indices, so if anything if you are using the square's msrp as a baseline, shouldn't it actually cost more? I'm not saying it should cost more, just curious by what you mean.


Nice question Mr.Jones82, let me explain why I support this idea:
While the GMWB5kD was a totally new concept (as a full metal square, I mean) it included a completely re-disigned module, solar, Bluetooth, mb6, stn display by the first time it hit the market: at 500€ price point it included this and the "weight" of being a first in the Casio's lineup.
This full metal 2100, on the other hand, originates from the original 2100 being simply fitted with Bluetooth connectivity and solar recharge: the "base" (I'd say "the most of the work") already existed (the motherboard, the hands motors, the LCDs and so on).
For sure, I know that the full metal square originates from the previous gw5000 but lot has been re-designed from scratch and, at the end of the day, for me, it's not "just a full metal gw5000" in terms of efforts put in by Casio.
Maybe it's just me, but to sum up I just see this 2100 as an upgrade to the already existing lineup, hence I couldn't not see the marked up price in comparison to the already existing Bluetooth 2100 till the price point of the regular square.

Construction wise, it's undoubtedly well made, hands down on this.


----------



## 1556889

casiofool said:


> Here we go. Another lame reverse LCD King with no MB6 and a lazy colour splattered resin design that looks like a painters radio.
> 
> Casio must have a huge box of unsold reverse LCD non-MB6 King modules to keep offering all this junk.


As someone who ended up returning my first King, which had I bought about a couple of weeks ago... Yes, the negative display is a huge drawback, that is precisely the thing that ended up turning me off. Horrible legibility, please, Casio, no more negative displays.


----------



## scotthp49

AstroAtlantique said:


> Nice question Mr.Jones82, let me explain why I support this idea:
> While the GMWB5kD was a totally new concept (as a full metal square, I mean) it included a completely re-disigned module, solar, Bluetooth, mb6, stn display by the first time it hit the market: at 500€ price point it included this and the "weight" of being a first in the Casio's lineup.
> This full metal 2100, on the other hand, originates from the original 2100 being simply fitted with Bluetooth connectivity and solar recharge: the "base" (I'd say "the most of the work") already existed (the motherboard, the hands motors, the LCDs and so on).
> For sure, I know that the full metal square originates from the previous gw5000 but lot has been re-designed from scratch and, at the end of the day, for me, it's not "just a full metal gw5000" in terms of efforts put in by Casio.
> Maybe it's just me, but to sum up I just see this 2100 as an upgrade to the already existing lineup, hence I couldn't not see the marked up price in comparison to the already existing Bluetooth 2100 till the price point of the regular square.
> 
> Construction wise, it's undoubtedly well made, hands down on this.


This makes some sense for a Casio/G-Shock super fan, but to the general public, don’t you think if there were variations at the different price tiers it would be distracting/confusing?


----------



## AstroAtlantique

scotthp49 said:


> This makes some sense for a Casio/G-Shock super fan, but to the general public, don’t you think if there were variations at the different price tiers it would be distracting/confusing?


In the sense that a general public buyer could be confused by a full metal 5000 at 500€ with a full metal 2100 at 400€ in the lineup(or at any different price than the 5000 one)?

If so, I don't think the price risks to mislead a buyer, in this range, rather the large amount of variations per se: we already have GA-2100, GA-2110, GA-B2100, GAE-2100, GM-2100, GM-S2100, GMA-S2100 and now this last GM-B2100.

I get the point that other users already pointed out: there were far more GA-110, DW-5600 and so on in the past years but they all were classified as a single one reference or two, at max.
I also get the point that Casio is just trying to get the maximum profit from this serie of watches, as any other brand tries to do with thei respective products.

In few words, as a G-Shock fan, I think a general buyer would be confused because of a, in exhample, GA-2100 vs GA-2110 comparison rather than a lower priced GM-B2100.

If I got your question wrong, please let me know!


----------



## scotthp49

AstroAtlantique said:


> In the sense that a general public buyer could be confused by a full metal 5000 at 500€ with a full metal 2100 at 400€ in the lineup(or at any different price than the 5000 one)?
> 
> If so, I don't think the price risks to mislead a buyer, in this range, rather the large amount of variations per se: we already have GA-2100, GA-2110, GA-B2100, GAE-2100, GM-2100, GM-S2100, GMA-S2100 and now this last GM-B2100.
> 
> I get the point that other users already pointed out: there were far more GA-110, DW-5600 and so on in the past years but they all were classified as a single one reference or two, at max.
> I also get the point that Casio is just trying to get the maximum profit from this serie of watches, as any other brand tries to do with thei respective products.
> 
> In few words, as a G-Shock fan, I think a general buyer would be confused because of a, in exhample, GA-2100 vs GA-2110 comparison rather than a lower priced GM-B2100.
> 
> If I got your question wrong, please let me know!


You’re probably right (I don’t know the minutiae or history as well as you; I’ve been into G-Shocks for about five years and like the most predictable models). I just think for their big models, they have a pretty easy-to-understand pricing structure, so if they’re putting the 2100 on par with the squares (which they seem to be with all the variations), it seems sensible that they are priced in the same way. And if they push up into titanium and MR-G levels, I would expect that same significant jumps.


----------



## g-fob2

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> lols at everyone complaining about the 2100 saying casio beating a dead horse and its so over done (def. not my cup of tea btw), have you forgotten about the ga100/110s already? if its popular, theyre going to run with it, run it into the ground, run it till its not funny any more than run it some more, then wait a little bit then reboot and run it again! 😆
> dw003s were a huge hit back in the 2000s so they got the same saturation treatment too. or better yet, hows about them 6900s and 5600s? if youre going to complain, complain about the original zombie horses they keep beating 😉🧟‍♂️🧟‍♂️
> no mb6 or solar on most of the rereleased ones either 😱


the GA-110 remained the same, just came with many colors - until recently they have metal bezel which makes 2 versions of the 110

but anyway, what you are saying helps us old farts to THINK of the GA-2100 as Casio's new SQUARE + hands from now on. It is a disappointment but we won't complain about seeing more of it from now on. LOLz 

here are a few things that are needed:
1/ Fans of the 2100 should make a table of exchangeable bezel/strap like we did with the square
2/ Create a thread dedicates to 2100 MOD
3/ Create a club for fans of the 2100 (so fans of the square and fans of the 2100 don't fight against each other in other threads)

lolz


----------



## Dr. Wong

g-fob2 said:


> so fans of the square and fans of the 2100 don't fight against each other


No need to fight, since 5600 is always greater than 2100.


----------



## wrsmith

This thread is for leaks and rumours of new models. Once they are officially announced you can discuss them elsewhere.
Here is a thread for GM-B2100 discussion


----------



## g-fob2

wrsmith said:


> This thread is for leaks and rumours of new models. Once they are officially announced you can discuss them elsewhere.
> Here is a thread for GM-B2100 discussion


I respectfully decline due to the word "casiOak"
change the title and I am there 

LOLz


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Ferretnose said:


> The Good:
> Screwback case.
> Made in Japan.
> 
> The bad:
> No MB6.
> No sapphire crystal.
> Same small, negative digi display.
> Hard to see hands, no second hand.
> 
> The ugly:
> Price! And can you imagine what they'll be asking for the titanium version? $2K?


BT replaces MB6 which isn't that much of a gripe for me. MB6 syncs at 1 point a day while BT does it up to 4 at a much faster rate using your phone than some satellite station. 

You just have to know the right people for the price. Or wait for the initial suckers to buy one and sell it for a steep discount on the secondary market. 

2k is a bit of a far fetch. For example, the TB was released at 1300$ which went down to 1100$ new. The TCM retailed for around the same price and went down to 900$ new at some point. Supply and demand will definitely play a factor so it's all about playing the waiting game for the price you want to get it for.


----------



## samael_6978

AstroAtlantique said:


> Nice question Mr.Jones82, let me explain why I support this idea:
> While the GMWB5kD was a totally new concept (as a full metal square, I mean) it included a completely re-disigned module, solar, Bluetooth, mb6, stn display by the first time it hit the market: at 500€ price point it included this and the "weight" of being a first in the Casio's lineup.
> This full metal 2100, on the other hand, originates from the original 2100 being simply fitted with Bluetooth connectivity and solar recharge: the "base" (I'd say "the most of the work") already existed (the motherboard, the hands motors, the LCDs and so on).
> For sure, I know that the full metal square originates from the previous gw5000 but lot has been re-designed from scratch and, at the end of the day, for me, it's not "just a full metal gw5000" in terms of efforts put in by Casio.
> Maybe it's just me, but to sum up I just see this 2100 as an upgrade to the already existing lineup, hence I couldn't not see the marked up price in comparison to the already existing Bluetooth 2100 till the price point of the regular square.
> 
> Construction wise, it's undoubtedly well made, hands down on this.


Didn't GW-B5600 already exist before GMWB5000 hit the market? The module is the same except for STN screen. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

samael_6978 said:


> Didn't GW-B5600 already exist before GMWB5000 hit the market? The module is the same except for STN screen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


According to G-Shock GMW-B5000 Full Metal Square: All Models Released (g-central.com) the first GMWB5k dropped June 2018 with the GWB5600 dropping shortly after in November 2018 after being announced in October 2018 as stated in Casio's own article. 

edit: Casio's article that I linked isn't properly linking to their article so here is another source G-Shock GW-B5600 & GW-B5600BC: Tough Solar, Bluetooth, Multi-Band 6 Resin Squares with Resin and Composite Bands (g-central.com)


----------



## shocking!g

Ferretnose said:


> The Good:
> Screwback case.
> Made in Japan.
> 
> The bad:
> No MB6.
> No sapphire crystal.
> Same small, negative digi display.
> Hard to see hands, no second hand.
> 
> The ugly:
> Price! And can you imagine what they'll be asking for the titanium version? $2K?


Also ugly: sh*tty Casio Watches app which requires a mandatory account @ Casio website just to operate BlueTooth  (If I want that crap I'll buy a bloody smartwatch).

So....unless they release a version with positive display which looks _stunning_ this is a pass for me.

Now I have money left to buy other -semi-useless- crap


----------



## Chempop

I thought about making a thread for 40th anniversary hopes, dreams, & predictions but I figured I should ask if there have been any leaks yet before doing so. So any talk on the street yet or am I jumping the gun?


----------



## Pankrates

Chempop said:


> I thought about making a thread for 40th anniversary hopes, dreams, & predictions but I figured I should ask if there have been any leaks yet before doing so. So any talk on the street yet or am I jumping the gun?


No leaks so far!


----------



## TTV

Sakura has many rumors listed already 😍









August 2022 - New Models | Sakurawatches.com


2022-08




www.sakurawatches.com





The black&gold GST-B400GB/-B500BD look just perfect to my GST family 👍👍


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

g-fob2 said:


> the GA-110 remained the same, just came with many colors - until recently they have metal bezel which makes 2 versions of the 110
> 
> but anyway, what you are saying helps us old farts to THINK of the GA-2100 as Casio's new SQUARE + hands from now on. It is a disappointment but we won't complain about seeing more of it from now on. LOLz
> 
> here are a few things that are needed:
> 1/ Fans of the 2100 should make a table of exchangeable bezel/strap like we did with the square
> 2/ Create a thread dedicates to 2100 MOD
> 3/ Create a club for fans of the 2100 (so fans of the square and fans of the 2100 don't fight against each other in other threads)
> 
> lolz


haha no thats not what im saying, not the new square. more that for some ppl if there are more colours on a popular model than they see fit, suddenly casio is beating a dead horse or not coming up with new ideas when in fact theyre just doing what any company would do with their popular products - make hay while the sun shines 🤷‍♂️ tho there is some correlation between the two hugely popular small anadigi and small digi models


----------



## Pankrates

This thread has been silent...I wonder if anyone has news about a Rangeman, Frogman or any 40th birthday release.


----------



## cousswrc

Does a rumor about a new basic 5600 exist?


----------



## g-fob2

cousswrc said:


> Does a rumor about a new basic 5600 exist?


DW-B5600
three pages back 
bluetooth for the always affordable, always reliable, always there with you thru thick and thin, and can be dressed up or down: DW-5600
the one and only G makes your wife/gf jealous and wants to divorce you

LOLz


----------



## Chempop

g-fob2 said:


> DW-B5600
> three pages back


Thanks! I actually missed these as well. I determine the top one is a resin bezel, possible screwback because of the DW5000 printed glass "brick style" layout.
The bottom is definitely the GM metal bezel "big button" 3229 variant.
Either way, negative displays and I don't love the aesthetic enough to be bothered with a module swap.

Bring me a steel case-screwback, resin bezel & strap, B5600 positive display with a classic DW5000 printed dial NOWW!!! I know it won't happen but I can dream. P.S. Upgrade the module with flash alert and auto repeat CDT.
That is all 



Dr. Wong said:


>


----------



## Pankrates

Soccer colab for the DW-6900
Japan's Kashiwa Reysol club. 









お知らせ情報｜柏レイソル　Official Site


ニュース一覧のページです。千葉県柏市をホームタウンとする、Jリーグ加盟の「柏レイソル」の公式サイトです。試合結果、スケジュール、チケット、チーム情報をいち早くお届けします。




www.reysol.co.jp






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559420960474005504








柏レイソル30周年記念コラボG-SHOCK、発売決定！8/20より予約解禁、限定1,000個。価格17,600円。 : great G-SHOCK world


@gshockjpさんをフォロー 　J1リーグ所属、柏レイソルの30周年を記念するコラボG-SHOCKの発売が決定しました。



gshockjp.blog.jp


----------



## MORGANpl

Casio GA-B001 
morgan_gshock


----------



## M-Shock

The GA-B001 look so strange, not my taste at all. I'd like to see the mode indicator in action, I'm sure it looks neat when it's rotating against the horizontal lines.


----------



## ukgnight

I saw somebody said GA-B001 would be a new casioak, a new generation of GA2100. But too me, it looks weird, nothing like an audemars piguet's watch.


----------



## Ginseng108

I'm going to have to see and handle the 001 in person to get a feel for it. It does look a bit weird and new.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

gab looks like a baby gulfmaster that hasnt developed its metal bezel yet lol
i like the idea behind it tho, different lines and a completely diff. bnb arrangement, good to see them mixing it up


----------



## wrsmith

These have been revealed already in a video but here are some larger photos. The embargo is 22 Aug so they will be on the official website then.


----------



## Blubaru703

Casio needs to make a Homer Simpson Doughnut themed model.


----------



## Dr. Wong

More jelly... for ladies, GMA-S2100.









ECB-2000.


----------



## Dr. Wong

Pankrates said:


> This thread has been silent...I wonder if anyone has news about a Rangeman, Frogman or any 40th birthday release.


Yup, info's pretty dry currently. No other new models other than what's already announced and what we already know. We need some more AD insider leaks.


----------



## Rocat

Dr. Wong said:


> Yup, info's pretty dry currently. No other new models other than what's already announced and what we already know. We need some more AD insider leaks.


We used to have a few Insiders on the forum a few years ago but I guess they quit the forum or changed careers.


----------



## Dr. Wong

So this Honey GA-110 set was announced earlier in this thread. Turn out there's also a pair Honey Squares, too! Good news for those fancy these. 

















It's official in the Casio site, here are the product links.








SLV-22A-9A | CASIO


Dip into the sweetness of summer with a limited edition pair of honey-inspired timepieces — a naturally sweet treasure that never spoils to perfectly symbolize eternal love. The classic oversized GA-110 is paired with its smaller mate, BA-110, in a color scheme of yellow against a brown base...




www.casio.com












SLV-22B-9 | CASIO


Dip into the sweetness of summer with a limited edition pair of honey-inspired timepieces — a naturally sweet treasure that never spoils to perfectly symbolize eternal love. The DW-5600 and BGD-565 pair features the ever-popular angular face design in a color scheme of yellow against a brown...




www.casio.com


----------



## Dr. Wong

New retro Casio anadigi, AQ-800E. Too bad they advertise these as lady's watches...


----------



## Rocket1991

Dr. Wong said:


> New retro Casio anadigi, AQ-800E. Too bad they advertise these as lady's watches...
> View attachment 16865067


They advertise all these old styled models as lady's due to size.


----------



## Dr. Wong

Full steel retro anadigi, MTP-B205D. A little girly, but still pretty cool. Note there's no Bluetooth, despite the "B" in the model code.


----------



## Rocket1991

Dr. Wong said:


> Full steel retro anadigi, MTP-B205D. A little girly, but still pretty cool. Note there's no Bluetooth, despite the "B" in the model code.
> View attachment 16865106


I posted it in analog digital thread. Casio using same module since early 90s. There been even EL equipped one. Similar to one in G100.


----------



## wrsmith

New MTG-B3000 coming:
MTG-B3000FR-1A








MTG-B3000BDE-1A
MTG-B3000CX-9A


----------



## ricardgoh

This look like a leak video


----------



## Design Atelier

ricardgoh said:


> This look like a leak video


They could do better with a phone shot. This feels like it’s shot from a Nokia 3600


----------



## Ginseng108

Lo-fi adds to the mystique


----------



## Jomarr

wrsmith said:


> New MTG-B3000 coming:
> MTG-B3000FR-1A
> View attachment 16871061
> 
> MTG-B3000BDE-1A
> MTG-B3000CX-9A


Nice !! you have photos of the MTG B3000BDE-1A and MTG B3000CX-9A 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

That bezel looks like it had very old, used motor oil spilled on it. Not a good look.



wrsmith said:


> New MTG-B3000 coming:
> MTG-B3000FR-1A
> View attachment 16871061
> 
> MTG-B3000BDE-1A
> MTG-B3000CX-9A


----------



## TTV

wrsmith said:


> New MTG-B3000 coming:
> MTG-B3000FR-1A
> View attachment 16871061
> 
> MTG-B3000BDE-1A
> MTG-B3000CX-9A


Yes, more pics please 😍👍 Orange and black are nice duo and also the dial legibility is much better. Best looking B3k so far.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

If you notice, the band keeper of the orange-black MTG-B3000 shows "four out of focus things": in the past anniversary's editions, these were stars (big stars for the decade, small stars for the 5 years); I believe this may be the case with this MTG-B3000.
What's strange is that it isn't named MTG-B3040 to include the reference to the anniversary.


----------



## 2018Drz400

Hey everyone, brand new to the forums and curious if anyone has heard anything about a new gulfmaster coming out? Wish I could've grabbed the GNWQ1000 before it was discontinued. Just ordered a gwg1000 1a3 and am waiting patiently to get it!


----------



## casiofool

I'd love to hear about any new Master of G watch. To me it looks like they have abandoned making such watches.


----------



## TTV

casiofool said:


> I'd love to hear about any new Master of G watch. To me it looks like they have abandoned making such watches.


Rumors about the new Frogman and Rangeman keep the Master Of G series well on radar 😉👍Looking forward to see the pics & specs of both 😍


----------



## 2018Drz400

Maaaan I was getting worried there for few! I saw them going out of stock most places and got scared I'd miss the chance! 

Been watching the Mudmaster for months and finally pulled the trigger. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint.
Really hoping they put out another Gulfmaster........ Hint hint Casio!!! 

The Frogman is nice but the shape doesn't grab me. I was really tossing the idea of the Rangeman around but when I saw the Mudmaster stock disappearing and prices started going up I grabbed that one instead. 

Most likely will grab a Rangeman as well but now that I hear talk of a new one coming gunna wait it out.


----------



## M-Shock

35th anniversary had multiple waves of different series. Looks like that MTG3K is in one of them based on the keeper. I'm curious how they achieved any sort of duribility with that orange black swirl on what is supposed to be a metal bezel.


----------



## Prdrers

M-Shock said:


> 35th anniversary had multiple waves of different series. Looks like that MTG3K is in one of them based on the keeper. I'm curious how they achieved any sort of duribility with that orange black swirl on what is supposed to be a metal bezel.


They prob use a technique similar to Damascus in knife making. You can forge multiple steels to achieve a variety of patterns. Plenty of strength as well…


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

has the gbdh2 been mentioned yet? 
cant wait for all the posts from ppl that have no interest in it and would never buy one but theyll sure has hell are going to whinge about it anyway haha 😅


----------



## M-Shock

Prdrers said:


> They prob use a technique similar to Damascus in knife making. You can forge multiple steels to achieve a variety of patterns. Plenty of strength as well…


I totally forgot about that type of metalworking, I've never seen it used with colors before. If that was the case, then each watch may could a different appearance creating some unique one-offs?


----------



## Prdrers

M-Shock said:


> I totally forgot about that type of metalworking, I've never seen it used with colors before. If that was the case, then each watch may could a different appearance creating some unique one-offs?


Yeah, I'm just guessing and could be way off base lol... If they did use that process, I would think we'd see unique designs. Like you, I have never seen it with color, either.


----------



## Pankrates

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> has the gbdh2 been mentioned yet?
> cant wait for all the posts from ppl that have no interest in it and would never buy one but theyll sure has hell are going to whinge about it anyway haha 😅


I had a GBD-H1000 but gifted away to my brother. In a way, that's the Beta version of the Rangebeast. If you'd discount the sunrise/moon and baro it's an improvement. 

Would be nice to see an update honestly.


----------



## dgaddis

Prdrers said:


> Yeah, I'm just guessing and could be way off base lol... If they did use that process, I would think we'd see unique designs. Like you, I have never seen it with color, either.


I don’t think it’s a Damascus type material. I’ve seen timascus (using different grades of titanium layer together) but they turn blues and purples, not black or orange.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Judging by the black nuances, I'd say it's some kind of resin mixture such as the external layer of bowling's balls.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

AstroAtlantique said:


> Judging by the black nuances, I'd say it's some kind of resin mixture such as the external layer of bowling's balls.


I assumed carbon fiber, like they did with the b2000xmg. 








I'm pretty sure they could create a mold and cut across it making individually unique bezels like they did here.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Pankrates said:


> I had a GBD-H1000 but gifted away to my brother. In a way, that's the Beta version of the Rangebeast. If you'd discount the sunrise/moon and baro it's an improvement.
> 
> Would be nice to see an update honestly.


ive always likened it to an upgrade of the 9400 ranger, only about +$30-50US on the original MSRP price of the ranger, still an ABC but with gps sync, that great mip display, HRM and yea, a bunch of fitness things. a worthy model all round imo, just needed to have an alternate rangeman version to run parallel to the g squad one like the grb200 and ggb100 to fool ppl lol
def curious what the gbdh2 will bring (other than all the garmin fanbois to this forum and their AKCHUALLLYY's 😅 )


----------



## wrsmith

Upcoming model:
DW-5600SMB-4
Super Mario Bros model


----------



## Rocat

I don’t want to scroll back through the thread. Can someone please remind me of when the new Rangeman is supposed to be released? Amd it is to be a replacement for the GE-9400 and not the Rangebeast, correct?
Thanks


----------



## TTV

wrsmith said:


> Upcoming model:
> DW-5600SMB-4
> Super Mario Bros model


This got my attention, can't wait the pics 😍👍


----------



## wrsmith

TTV said:


> This got my attention, can't wait the pics 😍👍


I can describe: The color scheme is based on NES Super Mario Bros. game. The bezel is red with yellow lettering - similar to Mario dungarees. The face is baby blue (like the sky) with white lettering. It says "Super Mario Bros" on the face and a green Koopa shell also. The strap is a tan color (like the question-mark block). On the strap is repeating Mario pixel art.

A picture of NES game contains all the colors used.


----------



## TTV

wrsmith said:


> I can describe: The color scheme is based on NES Super Mario Bros. game. The bezel is red with yellow lettering - similar to Mario dungarees. The face is baby blue (like the sky) with white lettering. It says "Super Mario Bros" on the face and a green Koopa shell also. The strap is a tan color (like the question-mark block). On the strap is repeating Mario pixel art.
> 
> A picture of NES game contains all the colors used.


Thanks @wrsmith , really a must have square 😍


----------



## Rocat

wrsmith said:


> I can describe



How about describing what the new Rangeman will look like, please?


----------



## mbnv992

I’m very interested in this new Rangeman as well.


----------



## Pankrates

wrsmith said:


> I can describe: The color scheme is based on NES Super Mario Bros. game. The bezel is red with yellow lettering - similar to Mario dungarees. The face is baby blue (like the sky) with white lettering. It says "Super Mario Bros" on the face and a green Koopa shell also. The strap is a tan color (like the question-mark block). On the strap is repeating Mario pixel art.
> 
> A picture of NES game contains all the colors used.


Thanks for that. While I grew up with the NES and SNES and I'm at least curious to see what they'll bring, I don't think it will be more than one of those things you find it cool, thing about buying for a day and then just realize you won't really wear it and then give up while every once in a while I still think it would be cool on your stand. 

While I also join the "I-wanna-know-more-about-the-new-Rangeman" group, I guess nobody has any more concrete info. 

However, have you had the opportunity to see the
GWF-A1000APF-1A that is coming soon?


----------



## Rocat

Pankrates said:


> Thanks for that. While I grew up with the NES and SNES and I'm at least curious to see what they'll bring, I don't think it will be more than one of those things you find it cool, thing about buying for a day and then just realize you won't really wear it and then give up while every once in a while I still think it would be cool on your stand.
> 
> While I also join the "I-wanna-know-more-about-the-new-Rangeman" group, *I* *guess* *nobody* *has* *any* *more* *concrete* .
> 
> However, have you had the opportunity to see the
> GWF-A1000APF-1A that is coming soon?


I am 100% confident that some folks here know what it looks like and when it will drop BUT they are bound by contracts to not release any information until the embargo date is lifted.


----------



## Pankrates

Rocat said:


> I am 100% confident that some folks here know what it looks like and when it will drop BUT they are bound by contracts to not release any information until the embargo date is lifted.


True. I'm thankful to guys like @wrsmith and @MORGANpl who are always kind to give us some early info and I honestly can't understand why ZonaCasio is so angry about people posting them.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Pankrates said:


> True. I'm thankful to guys like @wrsmith and @MORGANpl who are always kind to give us some early info and I honestly can't understand why ZonaCasio is so angry about people posting them.


likely due to real world implications re: embargos and business agreements


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

wrsmith said:


> I can describe: The color scheme is based on NES Super Mario Bros. game. The bezel is red with yellow lettering - similar to Mario dungarees. The face is baby blue (like the sky) with white lettering. It says "Super Mario Bros" on the face and a green Koopa shell also. The strap is a tan color (like the question-mark block). On the strap is repeating Mario pixel art.
> 
> A picture of NES game contains all the colors used.


well dang, i spose this is a must if im going to live up to my profile pic 😆


----------



## Koolzania

AstroAtlantique said:


> If you notice, the band keeper of the orange-black MTG-B3000 shows "four out of focus things": in the past anniversary's editions, these were stars (big stars for the decade, small stars for the 5 years); I believe this may be the case with this MTG-B3000.
> What's strange is that it isn't named MTG-B3040 to include the reference to the anniversary.


Hi, Im new to the forum, not sure if I used the quote function correctly. 

What I know is that for the 35th anniversary editions, not all model numbers had a "35" in them. The Magma Ocean MTG, a 35th anniversary model, was MTG-B1000TF. "TF" stood for Thirty-Fifth, I believe. 

The 4 stars on the keeper plus the "FR" (for FoRtieth) in its model name seems to indicate that the MTG-B3000FR is a 40th anniversary model indeed. Good catch


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> well dang, i spose this is a must if im going to live up to my profile pic 😆


I know you are not a square dude, but this did cross my mind hahaha


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I know you are not a square dude, but this did cross my mind hahaha


i just checked and 4 of the 5 Gs this year (and the 2 gbd200s i got at the end of last year) are all squares! safe to say that i am slowly accepting them albeit begrudgingly lol its the damn colours, thats how they get ya! 😩


----------



## MORGANpl

Super Mario Bros and Frogman


----------



## timeseekeer

New protrek PRW-6900









Casio lanza el PRO TREK octogonal con bisel metálico


/PRNewswire/ -- Casio Computer Co., Ltd. ha anunciado hoy el lanzamiento de los modelos PRW-6900Y y PRW-6900YL que cuentan con bisel metálico octogonal dentro...




www.prnewswire.com


----------



## Ginseng108

That is...not doing it for me. It doesn't look like "Pro Trek" anymore.


timeseekeer said:


> New protrek PRW-6900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio lanza el PRO TREK octogonal con bisel metálico
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ -- Casio Computer Co., Ltd. ha anunciado hoy el lanzamiento de los modelos PRW-6900Y y PRW-6900YL que cuentan con bisel metálico octogonal dentro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prnewswire.com


----------



## MORGANpl

Ginseng108 said:


> That is...not doing it for me. It doesn't look like "Pro Trek" anymore.


Really ugly


----------



## L&W

MORGANpl said:


> Super Mario Bros and Frogman


The Super Mario is a disappointment.


----------



## Ginseng108

So just another gold accented Anni Frogman, but with recycled plastic? (Is this old?)
Pass.

I hope the Biomass plastic isn't the cornerstone of the 40th Anni releases. That would be disappointing.


----------



## Ginseng108

L&W said:


> The Super Mario is a disappointment.


More like minimal effort. 
They could have made the case and band look like Mario's overalls and hat. That would have been fun. With a mustache on the dial, maybe.
One printed turtle shell? Wtf.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

MORGANpl said:


> Super Mario Bros and Frogman


Thanks for the pics! I know people have been dying to get info on the Frogman


----------



## Miklos86

For me, they look horrifying. Reeking of marketing people lacking imagination. "Hey, the Oak worked on the 2100 and the MTG B line, let's do it with a Protrek and call it a day, go to the sake place instead". 

The two on the left have biomass bands, while the one on the right has leather. According to the article they have tough solar, MB6 and the usual triple sensor. Nothing to write home about.

Source of image: the Prnewswire article linked above by @timeseekeer . Thank you man for the update!


----------



## RadiumWatches

Holly F those Protreks are ugly.


----------



## Ferretnose

Looks like their mother was scared by a Bell & Ross...


----------



## Wasty

Nope, nope nope... 

While I really like what they did with the PRW51-61 those new watches are not my cup of tea. Still, some people will get them and like them.


----------



## Ginseng108

I especially love the bezel markings at 7.5, 22.5, 37.5, and 52.5 minutes.


----------



## MORGANpl

Ginseng108 said:


> More like minimal effort.
> They could have made the case and band look like Mario's overalls and hat. That would have been fun. With a mustache on the dial, maybe.
> One printed turtle shell? Wtf.


Typical casio now days unfortunately. Spend as less as possible, use magic word "limited" and people will buy anyway 🤷‍♂️


----------



## yowstudent

Casio stop using those massive stupid counter balances/weights for your analog hands... 9:15 Casio... show me the hands at 9:15!

Also biomass biomass BIOMASS! Stop using fancy terms. It's reclaimed/recycled plastic waste. But hey you know where the money is - "Bio" something always grabs everyone's attention.


----------



## fmc000

OK, I think that everyone here agrees that these new Pro-Treks are just butt-ugly, I wonder what the designers were thinking when they prepared the first sketches. Well, on a second thought, I just don't want to know.


----------



## A.G.

yowstudent said:


> Casio stop using those massive stupid counter balances/weights for your analog hands... 9:15 Casio... show me the hands at 9:15!
> 
> Also biomass biomass BIOMASS! Stop using fancy terms. It's reclaimed/recycled plastic waste. But hey you know where the money is - "Bio" something always grabs everyone's attention.


The large counterbalance are part of the design to help with the shock resistance.

Biomass plastic is not reclaimed or recycled plastic waste. It's made from plant and other biomass, so not only does it mean something it means literally what they called it.


----------



## Ginseng108

A.G. said:


> Biomass plastic is not reclaimed or recycled plastic waste. It's made from plant and other biomass, so not only does it mean something it means literally what they called it.


Thanks for the clarification.
At the usage volumes seen in Casio watches across all lines, I am thinking that this isn't much more than a symbolic gesture.
I wouldn't go so far as to say "greenwashing" but it certainly contributes very little and removes a tiny percentage from overalll volume in the industry.


----------



## yowstudent

A.G. said:


> The large counterbalance are part of the design to help with the shock resistance.
> 
> Biomass plastic is not reclaimed or recycled plastic waste. It's made from plant and other biomass, so not only does it mean something it means literally what they called it.


So just to verify something... and I am serious when I ask this question. They are able to take a field of dandelions, exoskeletons, and a decaying animal and make plastic out of that?

That is a serious and genuine question.

Thank you for explanation also about the counter balance. However there has to be a limit at some point:


----------



## Ginseng108

yowstudent said:


> So just to verify something... and I am serious when I ask this question. They are able to take a field of dandelions, exoskeletons, and a decaying animal and make plastic out of that?
> That is a serious and genuine question


Here's how to think about it. 

Oil comes from prehistoric plankton and algae. Coal comes from prehistoric plant matter. Credit my recent trip to the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History for that.

"dandelions, exoskeletons, and a decaying animals" are pretty much the same thing. Carbon-based mass/matter.

Modern day processes basically do in a short time, with similar starting materials, what nature took a very long time and high pressures to do...naturally. Namely reform the carbon molecules into hydrocarbon backbone molecules that can then be polymerized to make the simple polyolefins (polyethylene, polypropylene and variants) that are used in the same way as metro-based polyolefins are used to make most Casio resin cases, bezels, and straps.


----------



## Ginseng108

yowstudent said:


> However there has to be a limit at some point


A limit with respect to what?


----------



## Rocat

Ok. I’ll be “That guy”. On my phone, both the Frog and the PRW-6900 looks good. Although they could’ve chosen a different numerical reference for the Pro Trek.


----------



## Rocat

Ginseng108 said:


> Here's how to think about it.
> 
> Oil comes from prehistoric plankton and algae. Coal comes from prehistoric plant matter. Credit my recent trip to the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History for that.
> 
> "dandelions, exoskeletons, and a decaying animals" are pretty much the same thing. Carbon-based mass/matter.
> 
> Modern day processes basically do in a short time, with similar starting materials, what nature took a very long time and high pressures to do...naturally. Namely reform the carbon molecules into hydrocarbon backbone molecules that can then be polymerized to make the simple polyolefins (polyethylene, polypropylene and variants) that are used in the same way as metro-based polyolefins are used to make most Casio resin cases, bezels, and straps.


I’m sorry, I fell asleep during your presentation. I didn’t know I was back in science class. 

I’m my mind, plastic is plastic no matter how much marketing spin they put on it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ginseng108 said:


> More like minimal effort.
> They could have made the case and band look like Mario's overalls and hat. That would have been fun. With a mustache on the dial, maybe.
> One printed turtle shell? Wtf.


Hmmm...the strap is still unclear and considering the strap is pretty integral to the overall design I am going to have to say I disagree. Personally your design suggestions aren't for me, but I agree they could have done more with the dial. I think they might have nailed it with the strap from the little bit I am seeing with the 8 bit pattern. I always think 8 bit when I think of Mario and from what I can tell I think this will be a cool and fun release.


----------



## Ginseng108

Rocat said:


> I’m sorry, I fell asleep during your presentation. I didn’t know I was back in science class.
> 
> I’m my mind, plastic is plastic no matter how much marketing spin they put on it.


Sooo, piece of chalk to the forehead or an eraser to the chest. Your pick. 

You are right in that a piece of polypropylene from petro or sunflowers will be identical at the molecular level. That means that while Biomass may contribute, even if only infinitesimally, to reducing non-renewables, the disposal issues at end-of-life will stilll persist.


----------



## Ginseng108

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hmmm...the strap is still unclear and considering the strap is pretty integral to the overall design I am going to have to say I disagree. Personally your design suggestions aren't for me, but I agree they could have done more with the dial. I think they might have nailed it with the strap from the little bit I am seeing with the 8 bit pattern. I always think 8 bit when I think of Mario and from what I can tell I think this will be a cool and fun release.


There may be potential in the band. I guess we'll have to wait for the full reveal.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rocat said:


> Ok. I’ll be “That guy”. On my phone, both the Frog and the PRW-6900 looks good. Although they could’ve chosen a different numerical reference for the Pro Trek.


I don't really care much about either, but I'd still like to see the Froggy.


----------



## Miklos86

Rocat said:


> Ok. I’ll be “That guy”. On my phone, both the Frog and the PRW-6900 looks good. Although they could’ve chosen a different numerical reference for the Pro Trek.


No, don't get us wrong. The majority seems not to like it, but we're happy for you that you do. We'll see your wrist shots in WRUW with genuine interest.


----------



## Miklos86

Ginseng108 said:


> I especially love the bezel markings at 7.5, 22.5, 37.5, and 52.5 minutes.


- Hey, Boss, how do we make this boring octagon more outdoorsy? 

Just slap on some notches like it was a compass or something.
But this is a fixed bezel...
Did I stutter?!


----------



## Mitxel

They will sell, a lot I think.

If you dont like them just buy another model


----------



## L&W

The Frogman looks like an old release. Wondering why they use the old 8200 Frogman in this new release. I was expecting an updated D1000 Frogman.


----------



## Rocat

L&W said:


> The Frogman looks like an old release. Wondering why they use the old 8200 Frogman in this new release. I was expecting an updated D1000 Frogman.


Because the old design is MORE AWESOME than the newer model.  
And I bet it wears better on the wrist.


----------



## L&W

Rocat said:


> Because the old design is MORE AWESOME than the newer model.
> And I bet it wears better on the wrist.


I love both old and new design. 🙂


----------



## Rocat

L&W said:


> I love both old and new design. 🙂


I miss my old Frog, the Navy (gray and blue version) 82XX Series.


----------



## ronalddheld

Did I miss the 40th anniversary models?


----------



## g-fob2

I like the look of the PRW-6900, even though I am a Gshock-only kindda guy 
1/ It reminds me of a watch from another brand which I cannot recall where I saw it (a classic Cartier ???)
2/ it matches with a lots of modern tactical knives out there 
3/ From a Gshock design POV I have concerns about the crown, as it pocks out from the case 
but over all, it is a step out-side-the-box design, to be difference and recognizable, and I support it wholeheartedly 
sometimes, old farts and traditional people look at everything in life with a closed mind, in this case, this protrek is not rounded, therefore, it is ugly
evidently, they cannot point out where it is ugly 
tattoos and ripped jeans used to be called ugly too 
LOLz


----------



## g-fob2

GW-8230 (wtf? I thought my yellow frogman was called GF-8225? will have to take a look later)
1/ as far as I know, the frogman 82xx has never been treated with titanium since its first release ???
2/ gold, black, positive display is on pair with an anniversary release
3/ why not the 200, 6300, 9900, and 1000 ? I think it has to do with the population's wrist size. We passed the skinny period, the fat period, we are at the work-out and nutrition period so the 8200 is the right fit.
4/ I am hoping that there will be another or two RE-release of the 82xx in the next year, with jelly and camo resins, but with non-titanium case, because most of us have at least a black resin Frogman already, titanium case only is not gonna sell WELL ENOUGH 

anyways, welcome back Froggy 82xx


----------



## wrsmith

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hmmm...the strap is still unclear and considering the strap is pretty integral to the overall design I am going to have to say I disagree. Personally your design suggestions aren't for me, but I agree they could have done more with the dial. I think they might have nailed it with the strap from the little bit I am seeing with the 8 bit pattern. I always think 8 bit when I think of Mario and from what I can tell I think this will be a cool and fun release.


The strap has repeating Mario pixel art, like so:


----------



## yowstudent

I don't know why but I love the square/box nature of the 6900. I love pointy things in general.

If I'm looking at this correctly (and using my GST-B300XB as a model) it looks like the hour, minute, indices, and maybe the OUTER bezel highlights are lumed. Weeee

PRG-650









GST-B300XB


----------



## TTV

The new Frogman seems to celebrate its own existence 30th anniversary (GW-82*30*B), so will there be also a new G-Shock 40th anniversary Froggy swimming to us?

So far, the new orange GST-B3k will get my money, Mario square probably not. Looking forward to see the new Rangeman and GBD-H2k 🙂


----------



## Pankrates

MORGANpl said:


> Super Mario Bros and Frogman


WoW!!!!!! Thank you @MORGANpl in particular for the Frogman pic. I definitely want one! Is there a suggested price?


----------



## L&W

Pankrates said:


> WoW!!!!!! Thank you @MORGANpl in particular for the Frogman pic. I definitely want one! Is there a suggested price?


Around ¥80.000








新開発フロッグマン！！！デジタルに回帰か！？G-SHOCK40周年、フロッグマン30周年記念モデル「GW-8230B」画像確認！G-SHOCK初のバイオマスプラスチック使用！ : great G-SHOCK world


40周年記念G-SHOCK「GW-8230B」について書いています。



gshockjp.blog.jp


----------



## Rocat

L&W said:


> Around ¥80.000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 新開発フロッグマン！！！デジタルに回帰か！？G-SHOCK40周年、フロッグマン30周年記念モデル「GW-8230B」画像確認！G-SHOCK初のバイオマスプラスチック使用！ : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 40周年記念G-SHOCK「GW-8230B」について書いています。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp


Slap a set of DW-8200BK resin on that new Frog and call it a day. That’d be nearly perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Miklos86

I'd love that Frogman. I'll have to try how it wears on my ~7 wrist.


----------



## Dr. Wong

yowstudent said:


> I don't know why but I love the square/box nature of the 6900. I love pointy things in general.
> 
> If I'm looking at this correctly (and using my GST-B300XB as a model) it looks like the hour, minute, indices, and maybe the OUTER bezel highlights are lumed. Weeee
> 
> PRG-650
> View attachment 16902639
> 
> 
> GST-B300XB
> View attachment 16902640


Are those custom lume you did by yourself?


----------



## L&W

MTG-B3000D-1A


----------



## Dr. Wong

First pic of the back side.

















Thanks to Zonacasio.








Prueba del G-Shock DW-5000SS, el primer G-Shock de caja roscada previo al 40th Aniversario


relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,




zonacasio.blogspot.com


----------



## yowstudent

Dr. Wong said:


> Are those custom lume you did by yourself?


Nope . I still can't colour between the lines lol. That's just how God dah I mean Casio made them. I just stimulated them with a 365nm light.


----------



## M-Shock

Liking that new Pro-Trek. Bit of a chunky boy, but nice job with designing something that looks different.

Can't help but notice a bunch of you haters with no "skin in the game" as it were. (Non pro-trek owner's)


----------



## utzelu

L&W said:


> MTG-B3000D-1A
> View attachment 16903636


This one looks very nice, almost as the MR-G. Also the Frogman - never had one so far and always liked the digital versions. Not sure if I could pull it off size wise.


----------



## Everdying

right on... and there's no Bluetooth... yay 😈




M-Shock said:


> Liking that new Pro-Trek. Bit of a chunky boy, but nice job with designing something that looks different.
> 
> Can't help but notice a bunch of you haters with no "skin in the game" as it were. (Non pro-trek owner's)


----------



## L&W




----------



## Ginseng108

It's lovely and I like the appearance. But this is really no more than a reissue, right? I imagine it'll sell well but I don't feel an impulse to buy it.
It's pretty but there's no fire. 

Here's hoping that in the rest of the Anni G-Shocks, there'll be some innovation or at least improvement.


----------



## complexcarbs

I want a budget TVA.


----------



## L&W

Ginseng108 said:


> It's lovely and I like the appearance. But this is really no more than a reissue, right? I imagine it'll sell well but I don't feel an impulse to buy it.
> It's pretty but there's no fire.
> 
> Here's hoping that in the rest of the Anni G-Shocks, there'll be some innovation or at least improvement.


This one is a mix of DW82xx and GF82xx. I like it, but as you said it is kind of a reissue. I too hope for a brand new Frogman.


----------



## g-fob2

they said LED light for the new 8230 frogman - and there is somewhat a face-lift (notice the battery indicator ? it used to be at the bottom)

my prediction is it will sell well enough at 2 points: a/ it is a frogman b/ it is a titanium
but it also depends on the price (600USD ?)
there is a hope that it wouldNOT be hard to find, since we have many LED-light haters (go back and read that U-squares thread)

LOLz


----------



## L&W

g-fob2 said:


> they said LED light for the new 8230 frogman - and there is somewhat a face-lift (notice the battery indicator ? it used to be at the bottom)
> 
> my prediction is it will sell well enough at 2 points: a/ it is a frogman b/ it is a titanium
> but it also depends on the price (600USD ?)
> there is a hope that it wouldNOT be hard to find, since we have many LED-light haters (go back and read that U-squares thread)
> 
> LOLz


It's basically a DW-8200B with an updated module from GF-82xx. New module nr. is 3521.


----------



## Pankrates

L&W said:


> It's basically a DW-8200B with an updated module from GF-82xx. New module nr. is 3521.


I wonder two things: 

1 - Will we have the timer with the 1/10 sec ? 
2 - Will we have timer with auto-repeat?


----------



## wrsmith

Pankrates said:


> I wonder two things:
> 
> 1 - Will we have the timer with the 1/10 sec ?
> 2 - Will we have timer with auto-repeat?


1 - No
2 - No


----------



## Rocat

wrsmith said:


> 1 - No
> 2 - No


It seems someone knows more than he is telling the rest of the class.


----------



## Pankrates

wrsmith said:


> 1 - No
> 2 - No


What a bummer. The DW-8200 has it so I thought it would be natural for this one to have it too. Maybe sapphire to differentiate (besides the titanium)? 

So, when it comes to the module, is there anything different from the GF-8200 besides the battery indicator on the right instead of the bottom and the LED light instead of EL? 

If I'm not bothering too much, we know there is a future GWFA....any chance we are going to see a 30th Frog or 40th G-shock anniversary GWF-D?


----------



## Deep.Eye

That's pretty ugly. The worst part is the negative display. I own a DW-5035D and it's a beautiful classic gshock. I hope this monstrosity won't be the only 40th 5000.




Dr. Wong said:


> First pic of the back side.
> View attachment 16903662
> 
> View attachment 16903663
> 
> 
> Thanks to Zonacasio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prueba del G-Shock DW-5000SS, el primer G-Shock de caja roscada previo al 40th Aniversario
> 
> 
> relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonacasio.blogspot.com


----------



## gojira54

Deep.Eye said:


> That's pretty ugly. The worst part is the negative display. I own a DW-5035D and it's a beautiful classic gshock. I hope this monstrosity won't be the only 40th 5000.


horses for courses... I love it
Gonna have to buy in jp tho ￥23,760 at yodobashi compared to £219 g-shock.co.uk wtf


----------



## g-addict

So the Frogman model name is GW-8230B-9A. A leaked catalog image and the Japanese manual for module 3521 confirm that the watch does not have Multi-Band 6 (as well as a lack of "received" indicator and no MB6 label on the watch). Why is it a G*W* model?


----------



## Ginseng108

g-addict said:


> So the Frogman model name is GW-8230B-9A. A leaked catalog image and the Japanese manual for module 3521 confirm that the watch does not have Multi-Band 6 (as well as a lack of "received" indicator and no MB6 label on the watch). Why is it a G*W* model?


Pretty, but not a compelling case for a buy.


----------



## Sir-Guy

I’m kind of digging the new ProTrek (PRW-6900). It does what I like: packs a lot of features into a not-too-cluttered-looking package.

The buttons look discreet, the bezel is simple, and the dial isn’t too busy. It’s the main reason I got the PRW-50 shortly after its release. I wanted a solar/atomic tough field watch.  I’m interested to hear more about the PRW-6900s.


----------



## Dr. Wong

Deep.Eye said:


> That's pretty ugly. The worst part is the negative display. I own a DW-5035D and it's a beautiful classic gshock. I hope this monstrosity won't be the only 40th 5000.


Well.. I only like its back side.


----------



## g-fob2

Dr. Wong said:


> Well.. I only like its back side.


no shame on that !
I have seen people getting married (life time commitment) for worse reasons


----------



## M3N911

According to an article posted on ZonaCasio, *Casio is working on a new smartwatch based on the 5000 series square *which might be released with the 40th anniversary..










_"Can you imagine a DW-5600 in smartwatch format? Well stop imagining it because it's going to be a reality. At least, that is what Casio engineers have advanced by leaps and bounds and some of whose technical aspects we can already advance exclusively, in addition to its image that, as you can see, will be that of a "usual" Five Series.
But of course, behind its front we find the optical sensors, the charging port, and we can also tell you that it will have a heart rate meter, and that its back, apparently, is going to be *made of titanium* , something wonderful and that will place this G-Shock at another level above the competition." _ 
--Translation courtesy of google translate--

link to the full article: First data of the next G-Shock smartwatch!

G-central commented on that news in an article stating that the display might be larger, and although the watch has the same shape and design DNA of the 5000 square, the dimensions might be different to accommodate the larger display making the watch more square shaped. Here is a quote from their article:

_"The watch has the distinct shape and octagonal bezel of the original classic square model (DW-5000), but it is not an exact match in terms of the ratio. The display is elongated compared to a regular 5000 series watch, so that it is actually more of a square shape than the DW-5000 (which is more rectangular but commonly referred to as a square by Casio and fans)."_

Full G-central article here: "Smart G-Shock with classic 5000 series square case to be released"

on a related note, ZonaCasio also posted another article about an updated bezel design for 5600 squares which makes the bezel a two part piece allowing us to mix and match different colors and so.. Kinda inspired by the bezel design of the square MRG but much simpler.. i'd assume this could open the door for metal/resin bezel combos but we'll see about that once its out in the wild..









Link to the article about the new bezel design: The internal bezels of the G-Shock will also be interchangeable


----------



## TTV

M3N911 said:


> according to an article posted on ZonaCasio, Casio is working on a new smart watch based on the 5000 series square which might be released with the 40th anniversary..
> 
> View attachment 16910294
> 
> 
> "Can you imagine a DW-5600 in smartwatch format? Well stop imagining it because it's going to be a reality. At least, that is what Casio engineers have advanced by leaps and bounds and some of whose technical aspects we can already advance exclusively, in addition to its image that, as you can see, will be that of a "usual" Five Series.
> 
> But of course, behind its front we find the optical sensors, the charging port, and we can also tell you that it will have a heart rate meter, and that its back, apparently, is going to be *made of titanium* , something wonderful and that will place this G-Shock at another level above the competition."
> --Translation courtesy of google translate--
> 
> link to the full article: First data of the next G-Shock smartwatch!
> 
> on a related note, they also posted another article about an updated bezel design for 5600 squares which makes the bezel a two part piece allowing us to mix and match different colors and so.. kinda inspired by the bezel design of the square MRG but much simpler.. i'd assume this could open the door for metal/resin bezel combos but we'll see about that once its out in the wild..
> View attachment 16910270
> 
> 
> Link to the article about the new bezel design: The internal bezels of the G-Shock will also be interchangeable


5k-square's display is way too small for practical smartwatch, even the GBD-series models have poor legibility with the small fonts. Let's see what the specs reveal...


----------



## M3N911

TTV said:


> 5k-square's display is way too small for practical smartwatch, even the GBD-series models have poor legibility with the small fonts. Let's see what the specs reveal...


Totally agree on the display part. However, G-central commented on that news in an article stating that the display might be larger, and although the watch has the same shape and design DNA of the 5000 square, the dimensions might be different to accommodate the larger display making the watch more square shaped. I think I should have quoted GC in my comment above. Here is a quote from their article: 

"The watch has the distinct shape and octagonal bezel of the original classic square model (DW-5000), but it is not an exact match in terms of the ratio. The display is elongated compared to a regular 5000 series watch, so that it is actually more of a square shape than the DW-5000 (which is more rectangular but commonly referred to as a square by Casio and fans)."

Full G-central article here: "Smart G-Shock with classic 5000 series square case to be released"


----------



## TTV

M3N911 said:


> Totally agree on the display part. However, G-central commented on that news in an article stating that the display might be larger, and although the watch has the same shape and design DNA of the 5000 square, the dimensions might be different to accommodate the larger display making the watch more square shaped. I think I should have quoted GC in my comment above. Here is a quote from their article:
> 
> "The watch has the distinct shape and octagonal bezel of the original classic square model (DW-5000), but it is not an exact match in terms of the ratio. The display is elongated compared to a regular 5000 series watch, so that it is actually more of a square shape than the DW-5000 (which is more rectangular but commonly referred to as a square by Casio and fans)."
> 
> Full G-central article here: "Smart G-Shock with classic 5000 series square case to be released"


Thanks, interesting to see how it differs from GBD-200? Are they going to use LCD or MIP in display? 

Hopefully Casio will make the GBD-H2000 with bigger display, scalable font and adjustable pos/neg MIP.

...and finally working phone app 😉


----------



## M3N911

TTV said:


> Thanks, interesting to see how it differs from GBD-200? Are they going to use LCD or MIP in display?
> 
> Hopefully Casio will make the GBD-H2000 with bigger display, scalable font and adjustable pos/neg MIP.
> 
> ...and finally working phone app 😉


Yeah most probably it will have some form of MIP or LCD display since its a smartwatch.


----------



## L&W

IGNITE RED

GA-B2100BNR-1AJF








GA-2200BNR-1AJF








GA-100BNR-1AJF








GAW-100BNR-1AJF


----------



## James142

L&W said:


> IGNITE RED


POOR LEGIBILITY
🤣


----------



## g-fob2

GNITE RED = USED TO be called FIRE package

no GA-2000 but GA-2200 meaning that Casio may discontinue the GA-2000, which also means it would become rare in the future, which means I might eBay mine for 2,500 USD and retire from this G-game


----------



## Dr. Wong

L&W said:


> IGNITE RED
> 
> GA-B2100BNR-1AJF
> View attachment 16910750
> 
> GA-2200BNR-1AJF
> View attachment 16910757
> 
> GA-100BNR-1AJF
> View attachment 16910758
> 
> GAW-100BNR-1AJF
> View attachment 16910759


That colour looks good for a Chinese wedding. But then the bride groom will call you cheap for giving them G-Shocks as wedding gift.


----------



## Dr. Wong

M3N911 said:


> According to an article posted on ZonaCasio, *Casio is working on a new smartwatch based on the 5000 series square *which might be released with the 40th anniversary..
> 
> View attachment 16910294
> 
> 
> _"Can you imagine a DW-5600 in smartwatch format? Well stop imagining it because it's going to be a reality. At least, that is what Casio engineers have advanced by leaps and bounds and some of whose technical aspects we can already advance exclusively, in addition to its image that, as you can see, will be that of a "usual" Five Series.
> But of course, behind its front we find the optical sensors, the charging port, and we can also tell you that it will have a heart rate meter, and that its back, apparently, is going to be *made of titanium* , something wonderful and that will place this G-Shock at another level above the competition." _
> --Translation courtesy of google translate--
> 
> link to the full article: First data of the next G-Shock smartwatch!
> 
> G-central commented on that news in an article stating that the display might be larger, and although the watch has the same shape and design DNA of the 5000 square, the dimensions might be different to accommodate the larger display making the watch more square shaped. Here is a quote from their article:
> 
> _"The watch has the distinct shape and octagonal bezel of the original classic square model (DW-5000), but it is not an exact match in terms of the ratio. The display is elongated compared to a regular 5000 series watch, so that it is actually more of a square shape than the DW-5000 (which is more rectangular but commonly referred to as a square by Casio and fans)."_
> 
> Full G-central article here: "Smart G-Shock with classic 5000 series square case to be released"
> 
> on a related note, ZonaCasio also posted another article about an updated bezel design for 5600 squares which makes the bezel a two part piece allowing us to mix and match different colors and so.. Kinda inspired by the bezel design of the square MRG but much simpler.. i'd assume this could open the door for metal/resin bezel combos but we'll see about that once its out in the wild..
> View attachment 16910270
> 
> 
> Link to the article about the new bezel design: The internal bezels of the G-Shock will also be interchangeable


Interesting! This one has sensor in the back, that's 1 step further than GDB-200 and GDX-100. From the schematics, looks like it's maximizing the display area which is good. For any smart watch the success is depending on the software. Hopefully Casio will get it right this time with a better software. Wonder, would it have GPS functions as well?


----------



## L&W

MTG--B3000FR & GWG-2040FR

















MRG-B2000GA 40th Anniversary. Limited to 500


----------



## wrsmith

I can share a front pic of GWG-2040FR









-------------

Regarding the "smart square", the info I can share is that the prototype charging solution is a spring-loaded clamp, which grips the watch case from the face and rear to achieve a good connection for the charging terminals on the case back. It is not certain if the retail watch will use this solution.


----------



## wrsmith

Is a new type of quick-change bezel coming in the future? Here we see a bezel which is held in place by a retaining clip. This allows for quick-change bezels made of metal or hard resin.


----------



## James142

The MRG 40th looks nice, but I'm getting some preemptive wallet pains just looking at it 🥴


----------



## L&W

wrsmith said:


> Is a new type of quick-change bezel coming in the future? Here we see a bezel which is held in place by a retaining clip. This allows for quick-change bezels made of metal or hard resin.
> View attachment 16912756


But why...


----------



## mrwomble

L&W said:


> But why...


Because you can only change a bezel about 3 times before the screws start stripping?


----------



## mrwomble

Dr. Wong said:


> Interesting! This one has sensor in the back, that's 1 step further than GDB-200 and GDX-100. From the schematics, looks like it's maximizing the display area which is good. For any smart watch the success is depending on the software. Hopefully Casio will get it right this time with a better software. Wonder, would it have GPS functions as well?


Software - Casio's Achilles heel. Have they fixed the tide issues on the GBX100s yet?

I won't hold my breath about this one.


----------



## L&W

mrwomble said:


> Because you can only change a bezel about 3 times before the screws start stripping?


Sounds more like a rookie error. 😄


----------



## mrwomble

L&W said:


> Sounds more like a rookie error.


Eh, I know which end of the screwdriver is the pointy bit!


----------



## Dr. Wong

mrwomble said:


> Because you can only change a bezel about 3 times before the screws start stripping?


That's just a myth.


----------



## Pankrates

wrsmith said:


> I can share a front pic of GWG-2040FR
> View attachment 16912604
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> Regarding the "smart square", the info I can share is that the prototype charging solution is a spring-loaded clamp, which grips the watch case from the face and rear to achieve a good connection for the charging terminals on the case back. It is not certain if the retail watch will use this solution.


This looks very nice and is definitely in my list


----------



## wrsmith

L&W said:


> But why...


Changing the bezel and strap frequently - to match an outfit or whim - is obviously an avenue that Casio have been exploring in recent years. (Whether this is due to customer demand or whether it is a behaviour that Casio are trying to push on the consumer is a matter for debate).

Along these lines, Casio introduced the quick-change bezel. The reason for a no-screw fixing method is obvious - it is not a good idea to put a metal screw in and out of a resin case on a frequent (eg weekly/monthly) basis. The threads in the resin case will eventually strip. It is okay to do it infrequently such as when a bezel becomes old/damaged. But not if you are changing the bezel every day to match your shoes.

Current bezels of this quick-change type are flexible resin, but what if you want to use some rigid materials? Steel, carbon-fiber, or something else? You cannot stretch it over the buttons. You must use a different fixing method. Such as the retaining clip (above) or perhaps a rubber band (below).

I should note that all this is speculation. Perhaps this type of bezel & fixing will be introduced, perhaps it won't.


----------



## yowstudent

My guess is the reason that this contraption/system is being developed is because of the Gaby (GAB-001).

As you know you can easily change the bezel/strap on the Gaby. Maybe this is something being fabricated for the square without "destroying" the square form.

Again just a guess


----------



## g-fob2

M3N911 said:


> According to an article posted on ZonaCasio, *Casio is working on a new smartwatch based on the 5000 series square *which might be released with the 40th anniversary..


I must say that I am very skeptical about this
in term of battery life
last time there was a smart Gshock that requires plug-in charging every 2 days or something
which I predicted a failure and someone here argued it would not - Where is that G right now?
I don't care even if this new G is wireless charging like an Apple Watch, 
it is gonna fail too as we come to Gshock for its low maintenance reason
we would just pick it up and go on our everyday life, sometimes we don't even take it off for days or weeks

also historically, smart watches obsolete after 2 years or so due to better chips and better software
and have almost no sentimental values -

so I am NOT excited about it this at all ... whatever !!!


----------



## L&W

wrsmith said:


> Changing the bezel and strap frequently - to match an outfit or whim - is obviously an avenue that Casio have been exploring in recent years. (Whether this is due to customer demand or whether it is a behaviour that Casio are trying to push on the consumer is a matter for debate).
> 
> Along these lines, Casio introduced the quick-change bezel. The reason for a no-screw fixing method is obvious - it is not a good idea to put a metal screw in and out of a resin case on a frequent (eg weekly/monthly) basis. The threads in the resin case will eventually strip. It is okay to do it infrequently such as when a bezel becomes old/damaged. But not if you are changing the bezel every day to match your shoes.
> 
> Current bezels of this quick-change type are flexible resin, but what if you want to use some rigid materials? Steel, carbon-fiber, or something else? You cannot stretch it over the buttons. You must use a different fixing method. Such as the retaining clip (above) or perhaps a rubber band (below).
> 
> I should note that all this is speculation. Perhaps this type of bezel & fixing will be introduced, perhaps it won't.
> View attachment 16913226


I must say it looks awkward. There are already DWE/GAE model's with snap-on bezel that works well, I have it. Just make more bezel like that. This is something nobody asked for.


----------



## M-Shock

Need more info on those bezels for the mtg3000 and gwg2000. Carbon, resin or steel?


----------



## L&W

g-fob2 said:


> I must say that I am very skeptical about this
> in term of battery life
> last time there was a smart Gshock that requires plug-in charging every 2 days or something
> which I predicted a failure and someone here argued it would not - Where is that G right now?
> I don't care even if this new G is wireless charging like an Apple Watch,
> it is gonna fail too as we come to Gshock for its low maintenance reason
> we would just pick it up and go on our everyday life, sometimes we don't even take it off for days or weeks
> 
> also historically, smart watches obsolete after 2 years or so due to better chips and better software
> and have almost no sentimental values -
> 
> so I am NOT excited about it this at all ... whatever !!!


I think it will be more like a Fitbit band rather than a real smartwatch like an Apple watch. If so, the battery will probably last for a week before you need to charge it.


----------



## M3N911

g-fob2 said:


> also historically, smart watches obsolete after 2 years or so due to better chips and better software
> and have almost no sentimental values -


That is exactly why I never bought a smartwatch before. However, I'm a sucker for squares lol so I'm interested to see what would come out of this.


----------



## MORGANpl

Heard some rumours that a new manbox set its on its way as well...


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

mrwomble said:


> Because you can only change a bezel about 3 times before the screws start stripping?


only if youre a complete idiot 😄


----------



## mrwomble

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> only if youre a complete idiot


Down fanboy, down!

Regardless of one's level of 'experience' or mad screwdriver skills, I think we can all agree a clamp system would be a lot easier and quicker to change out a bezel.


----------



## Deep.Eye

Besides, it's pretty obvious that screwing down constantly into plastic, or even into metal (with small screws) will wear out the thread pretty fast. First, it obviously loosens after a few times, then it will strip eventually.


mrwomble said:


> Down fanboy, down!
> 
> Regardless of one's level of 'experience' or mad screwdriver skills, I think we can all agree a clamp system would be a lot easier and quicker to change out a bezel.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Rocat said:


> Ok. I’ll be “That guy”. On my phone, both the Frog and the PRW-6900 looks good. Although they could’ve chosen a different numerical reference for the Pro Trek.


haha come on man, you know casio's numbering system has never made any sense! i swear they choose them via lottery numbers haha


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Miklos86 said:


> View attachment 16901230
> 
> 
> For me, they look horrifying. Reeking of marketing people lacking imagination. "Hey, the Oak worked on the 2100 and the MTG B line, let's do it with a Protrek and call it a day, go to the sake place instead".
> 
> The two on the left have biomass bands, while the one on the right has leather. According to the article they have tough solar, MB6 and the usual triple sensor. Nothing to write home about.
> 
> Source of image: the Prnewswire article linked above by @timeseekeer . Thank you man for the update!


its def. a huge step away from protreks of the past and im def. not a fan but i would say its less to do with making a "prg2100" than it is to "dress up" the line with a modern smart watch take. its just casio being casio, finding niches that were never there and filling them. im sure theres a market for those that want the functionality but dont want the bulk of a G (i mean, they wouldnt be making them otherwise) so it makes sense to mix it up a bit for that market.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Miklos86 said:


> I'd love that Frogman. I'll have to try how it wears on my ~7 wrist.


the 82 series is actually quite comfy, all things considered. def. big and a bit heavy (regardless of Ti) and youll get a bit of classic frog "tail" from the strap but completely wearable on a 7". the ectoplasm resin will help alot too, i think if the Afrogs didnt have it, it would be less comfortable. 
unfortunately this model adds nothing to my collection so itll prob be a pass for me, i'll hold out for a more tasty colourway


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

mrwomble said:


> Down fanboy, down!
> 
> Regardless of one's level of 'experience' or mad screwdriver skills, I think we can all agree a clamp system would be a lot easier and quicker to change out a bezel.


down little marmoset! yes, one of the few monkeys that dont have opposable thumbs, cos thats the only way you can mess up the screws in 3 goes 😂 🙈

no idea about the fan boy <=> ability to work a screw driver correlation but if that helps you justify it.... 🤷‍♂️😅

no ones disagreeing that a clamp system wouldnt be quicker or easier, tho im sure if you mess that up itll be a fan boys fault too 😂



Deep.Eye said:


> Besides, it's pretty obvious that screwing down constantly into plastic, or even into metal (with small screws) will wear out the thread pretty fast. First, it obviously loosens after a few times, then it will strip eventually.


whats "pretty fast"? 10 years of monthly swaps? lol
as ive mentioned before, i have a few watches as testers for swapping resin and modules which wouldve had the screws undone upwards of 50 times, no problem at all. its hardened resin, not butter but in saying that, hamfisting tiny electronic parts is just dumb, you know its small, you know it has more chance of breaking than something like a wheel lug nut so you could... i dunno, use a technique and strength appropriate to the task?? 🤷‍♂️

the weird thing is youre talking like its a common thing for ppl to be swapping bezels/opening backplates every week.


----------



## MORGANpl

🆕 ⌚ 🔜


----------



## AstroAtlantique

MORGANpl said:


> View attachment 16919604
> 
> View attachment 16919605
> 
> View attachment 16919603
> 
> View attachment 16919602


Oh God...
Anyway, thx for sharing!


----------



## Ginseng108

Yay, more money staying in the wallet.


----------



## GraniteFraggle

wrsmith said:


> I can share a front pic of GWG-2040FR
> View attachment 16912604
> 
> 
> -------------


That is really nice. I think I'll be picking that up


----------



## L&W

MTG-B3000D


----------



## Pankrates

The Japanese G-Shock blog posted a rumor about a G-Shock Planet series









新作G-SHOCK「惑星」シリーズ（仮名）の噂が拡大中。ムーンスウォッチに触発か。 : great G-SHOCK world


G-SHOCKの新作シリーズについての噂について書いています。



gshockjp.blog.jp


----------



## Koolzania

L&W said:


> MTG--B3000FR & GWG-2040FR
> View attachment 16912488


This means we'll be seeing a sun / lava themed collection again among the 40th anniversary releases. 

30th : Rising Red
35th : Magma Ocean
40th : ?


----------



## Dr. Wong

Pankrates said:


> The Japanese G-Shock blog posted a rumor about a G-Shock Planet series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 新作G-SHOCK「惑星」シリーズ（仮名）の噂が拡大中。ムーンスウォッチに触発か。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> G-SHOCKの新作シリーズについての噂について書いています。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp


Earth.









Mars.









Uranus.


----------



## Sabresoft

Readability looks questionable.


----------



## Koolzania

Oh my, for real? I cant believe Casio will be jumping directly on the Moonswatch bandwagon, it sure doesnt look like a collab with Sailormoon


----------



## L&W

Dr. Wong said:


> Earth.
> View attachment 16924694
> 
> 
> Mars.
> View attachment 16924695
> 
> 
> Uranus.
> View attachment 16924696


That's custom work from IFL watches. Not from Casio.

€600 for a Casioak mod. LOL


----------



## Dr. Wong

L&W said:


> That's custom work from IFL watches. Not from Casio.
> 
> €600 for a Casioak mod. LOL


Well, it's a rumor thread, right?


----------



## L&W

Dr. Wong said:


> Well, it's a rumor thread, right?


That crap actually exist so it's not a rumor. 😂
Wondering what Casio says about that?


----------



## Miklos86

Dr. Wong said:


> Earth.
> View attachment 16924694
> 
> 
> Mars.
> View attachment 16924695
> 
> 
> Uranus.
> View attachment 16924696


Nice, even if not official models. 

A huge miss though, not having an Oceanus model for Uranus...


----------



## Rocat

Miklos86 said:


> Nice, even if not official models.
> 
> A huge miss though, not having an Oceanus model for Uranus...


There is a Spaceballs joke in there somewhere.


----------



## g-fob2

Dr. Wong said:


> Earth.
> 
> 
> Mars.
> 
> 
> Uranus.


the moments I read the word "CasiOak" ... I knew it was April First 
whoever the author/artist is, he should know better


----------



## wrsmith

Lets keep third-party mods out of this thread.


----------



## L&W

40th Anniversary GMW-B5000EH Eric Haze edition.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

L&W said:


> 40th Anniversary GMW-B5000EH Eric Haze edition.
> View attachment 16925564


Yeah...saw it but it's a pass for me...
Can't really deal with collaborations, my fault!
Thank you for posting!


----------



## Dr. Wong

wrsmith said:


> Lets keep third-party mods out of this thread.


I just came to a realization that when you raise these self imposed thread moderation it's specifically in response to me, and you probably have a block on me as well. I overlooked your moderation comment last time back in July, and didn't realize the specificity to me.

My sincere apology to you and others if I've ever said anything harmful. My posts in this thread is due to my genuine interest to G-Shock and its new releases. Yes, sometimes mixed in with some humours, no harm was intended. To show my sincerity, I will refrain from posting in this thread again after this point. Peace!


----------



## JinAK

Dr. Wong said:


> I just came to a realization that when you raise these self imposed thread moderation it's specifically in response to me, and you probably have a block on me as well. I overlooked your moderation comment last time back in July, and didn't realize the specificity to me.
> 
> My sincere apology to you and others if I've ever said anything harmful. My posts in this thread is due to my genuine interest to G-Shock and its new releases. Yes, sometimes mixed in with some humours, no harm was intended. To show my sincerity, I will refrain from posting in this thread again after this point. Peace!
> 
> View attachment 16925801


OP got stones to pick on Donnie Yen....just sayin'....


----------



## M-Shock

Pro Trek Mammut


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dr. Wong said:


> I just came to a realization that when you raise these self imposed thread moderation it's specifically in response to me, and you probably have a block on me as well. I overlooked your moderation comment last time back in July, and didn't realize the specificity to me.
> 
> My sincere apology to you and others if I've ever said anything harmful. My posts in this thread is due to my genuine interest to G-Shock and its new releases. Yes, sometimes mixed in with some humours, no harm was intended. To show my sincerity, I will refrain from posting in this thread again after this point. Peace!
> 
> View attachment 16925801


No need to get worked up. I didn't care. Stick around 😀


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Dr. Wong said:


> I just came to a realization that when you raise these self imposed thread moderation it's specifically in response to me, and you probably have a block on me as well. I overlooked your moderation comment last time back in July, and didn't realize the specificity to me.
> 
> My sincere apology to you and others if I've ever said anything harmful. My posts in this thread is due to my genuine interest to G-Shock and its new releases. Yes, sometimes mixed in with some humours, no harm was intended. To show my sincerity, I will refrain from posting in this thread again after this point. Peace!
> 
> View attachment 16925801


no need to apologise, hes not a mod and as far as topics going in the correct thread, wus has never been about consistency with this let alone enforce any of it.

even tho i think ifl/dial artist is a hack that severely overcharges and your post shouldve mentioned they were customs, as far as "new stuff" then this thread is prob the place for it so def. dont leave cos of that


----------



## jimmy1

wrsmith said:


> I can share a front pic of GWG-2040FR
> View attachment 16912604


Eew! I was waiting out for this model but I think I should go for the GWG-2000-1A1ER now.


----------



## Paul R

Hey guys,
Was there ever any confirmation that the B5000TR color scheme was based on the Nippon Steel TranTixxii branding color scheme? I'm fairly certain it is.

















Also, since color and pattern is half of what TranTixxii is all about, it seems certain that they'll release some with various surface treatments.

I mean, just LOOK at some of the samples the Nippon site has as examples! (scrolling toward the bottom)

Could they be working on a B5000 with something like this insane gold Crystal x Interference color treatment? Obviously it's in development but it seems really promising.


----------



## Chempop

I want that blacked out matte(?) bezel for my B5000G1


----------



## M3N911

too tired and sleepy for a long writeup but i'll leave this one here..

Not a g-shock, but *Casio is releasing an updated versions of the vintage line A1000 with sapphire crystal* in collaboration with Rag & Bone, and from the images it seems like the bracelet is made up of solid links.. the rumor also says this watch unlike the previous version might be available for more markets..

I think its a step in the right direction. however, I wish they would make one with an updated module (better display, larger font, tough solar, world time, etc..) and maybe make it with a screw case back and available in titanium too.. 

original post link: Updated A1000 in collaboration with Rag & Bone


----------



## Ginseng108

Nice...but boring. Also would have liked to see an updated module, not just new, more expensive clothes. Don't really care about collabs with hipster brands but I'm sure there will be fans.


----------



## ssdpt

M3N911 said:


> too tired and sleepy for a long writeup but i'll leave this one here..
> 
> Not a g-shock, but *Casio is releasing an updated versions of the vintage line A1000 with sapphire crystal* in collaboration with Rag & Bone, and from the images it seems like the bracelet is made up of solid links.. the rumor also says this watch unlike the previous version might be available for more markets..
> 
> I think its a step in the right direction. however, I wish they would make one with an updated module (better display, larger font, tough solar, world time, etc..) and maybe make it with a screw case back and available in titanium too..
> 
> original post link: Updated A1000 in collaboration with Rag & Bone
> 
> View attachment 16928831
> 
> 
> View attachment 16928833
> 
> 
> View attachment 16928832


Cool, I like the quick release. 

......though on the back, that made in China stamp hits me like a dent on a car door😕


----------



## Miklos86

M3N911 said:


> too tired and sleepy for a long writeup but i'll leave this one here..
> 
> Not a g-shock, but *Casio is releasing an updated versions of the vintage line A1000 with sapphire crystal* in collaboration with Rag & Bone, and from the images it seems like the bracelet is made up of solid links.. the rumor also says this watch unlike the previous version might be available for more markets..
> 
> I think its a step in the right direction. however, I wish they would make one with an updated module (better display, larger font, tough solar, world time, etc..) and maybe make it with a screw case back and available in titanium too..
> 
> original post link: Updated A1000 in collaboration with Rag & Bone
> 
> View attachment 16928831
> 
> 
> View attachment 16928833
> 
> 
> View attachment 16928832


Thank you for taking the time to share this with us.

Not my cup of tea, but no doubt many will like this legendary simple watch in more upscale clothes.


----------



## Paul R

M3N911 said:


> too tired and sleepy for a long writeup but i'll leave this one here..
> 
> Not a g-shock, but *Casio is releasing an updated versions of the vintage line A1000 with sapphire crystal* in collaboration with Rag & Bone, and from the images it seems like the bracelet is made up of solid links.. the rumor also says this watch unlike the previous version might be available for more markets..
> 
> I think its a step in the right direction. however, I wish they would make one with an updated module (better display, larger font, tough solar, world time, etc..) and maybe make it with a screw case back and available in titanium too..
> 
> original post link: Updated A1000 in collaboration with Rag & Bone
> 
> View attachment 16928831
> 
> 
> View attachment 16928833
> 
> 
> View attachment 16928832


I'd like 50m water resistance and a timer... but these are still cool. Also I don't give two winks about Rag & Bone so, please have a non-colab version.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Paul R said:


> I'd like 50m water resistance and a timer... but these are still cool. Also I don't give two winks about Rag & Bone so, please have a non-colab version.


Yeah...a non collab version of these would really be an interesting watch for me


----------



## A.G.

Paul R said:


> Hey guys,
> Was there ever any confirmation that the B5000TR color scheme was based on the Nippon Steel TranTixxii branding color scheme? I'm fairly certain it is.
> View attachment 16928741
> 
> View attachment 16928745
> 
> 
> Also, since color and pattern is half of what TranTixxii is all about, it seems certain that they'll release some with various surface treatments.
> 
> I mean, just LOOK at some of the samples the Nippon site has as examples! (scrolling toward the bottom)
> 
> Could they be working on a B5000 with something like this insane gold Crystal x Interference color treatment? Obviously it's in development but it seems really promising.
> View attachment 16928749


There is a Japanese video on the official Casio channel where they invite a "reporter" to interview the developers of the TR. You will have a hard time finding it because Casio has a bunch of unlisted videos that can only be accessed with the link found on some product pages. It's a feature of their terrible and laughable marketing department.

Sorry about that rant. In the video they talk about the color on the TR being inspired by the colors that show up during the manufacturing of titanium ingots. I guess the color of the logo comes from the same place. It must be a common sight for people who work with titanium.



Titanium ingotï½œOSAKA Titanium Technologies Co.,Ltd.


----------



## alexd3498

__
http://instagr.am/p/CjAfZHnL6HW/
 seems hodinkeejp has an early look at the new frogman coming sooner than later! 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

alexd3498 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CjAfZHnL6HW/
> seems hodinkeejp has an early look at the new frogman coming sooner than later!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


clicksaver


----------



## Rocat

Yes please. More of that. That Frog is a Looker for sure.


----------



## g-addict

Here's some video footage of the GW-8230, all in Thai though.


----------



## Trance82

g-addict said:


> Here's some video footage of the GW-8230, all in Thai though.


Are these more comfortable to wear than the D1000? I've got one of those and it feels very heavy on the wrist after a long day. I got used to it, but after getting a Rangeman I wear that most of the time as its a feather in comparison.


----------



## JinAK

M3N911 said:


> too tired and sleepy for a long writeup but i'll leave this one here..
> 
> Not a g-shock, but *Casio is releasing an updated versions of the vintage line A1000 with sapphire crystal* in collaboration with Rag & Bone, and from the images it seems like the bracelet is made up of solid links.. the rumor also says this watch unlike the previous version might be available for more markets..
> 
> I think its a step in the right direction. however, I wish they would make one with an updated module (better display, larger font, tough solar, world time, etc..) and maybe make it with a screw case back and available in titanium too..
> 
> original post link: Updated A1000 in collaboration with Rag & Bone


Smith guy.....such confusing rules for your thread 

You beat up the doctor and make him sad  about breaking your rules with not real models (which we can all tell and had fun reading), and then you too go against your own title which starts with "G-Shock." Now I don't know if I can post a ProTrek here, or I'll get kicked in the groin for the new fighter pilot F-91W release... or if you are the only one who can break your rules and then who would kick you in the groin...

This is kind of like the "No fun rumor" thread now. I think the experts and tasteful guys gracing your thread should start a new one where they have freedom to have fun and post what is real or not real, and let common sense be the judge. I've noticed a couple guys are no longer here who have posted a long time... Sad for me, I think I'll peace out.


----------



## Rocat

Trance82 said:


> Are these more comfortable to wear than the D1000? I've got one of those and it feels very heavy on the wrist after a long day. I got used to it, but after getting a Rangeman I wear that most of the time as its a feather in comparison.


Yes. More comfortable.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Trance82 said:


> Are these more comfortable to wear than the D1000? I've got one of those and it feels very heavy on the wrist after a long day. I got used to it, but after getting a Rangeman I wear that most of the time as its a feather in comparison.


Definitely more comfortable and wrist-friendly.
They tend to fit better and wrap the wrist without that much of a overhang of the GWF-D1000 and even the GWF-1000.


----------



## Paul R

A.G. said:


> There is a Japanese video on the official Casio channel where they invite a "reporter" to interview the developers of the TR. You will have a hard time finding it because Casio has a bunch of unlisted videos that can only be accessed with the link found on some product pages. It's a feature of their terrible and laughable marketing department.
> 
> Sorry about that rant. In the video they talk about the color on the TR being inspired by the colors that show up during the manufacturing of titanium ingots. I guess the color of the logo comes from the same place. It must be a common sight for people who work with titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> Titanium ingotï½œOSAKA Titanium Technologies Co.,Ltd.


Casio fans worldwide - "please just have reasonable product photography!?"

Casio marketing - "no."


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Trance82 said:


> Are these more comfortable to wear than the D1000? I've got one of those and it feels very heavy on the wrist after a long day. I got used to it, but after getting a Rangeman I wear that most of the time as its a feather in comparison.


yes
Dfrog feels alot like the gwf and you can get a bit of wrist fatigue if youre under 7.5". no problem for the 82xx (or 200 ) series


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Paul R said:


> Casio fans worldwide - "please just have reasonable product photography!?"
> 
> Casio marketing - "no."


when has casio not provided decent product images?


----------



## Pankrates

GW-8230 manual is online 



https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3521&submit=


----------



## SixtyLion

The new anniversary Frogman is already listed on official Casio Chinese website, great looking watch!!!


----------



## TraserH3

when can we get fingers on it in the US?


----------



## SixtyLion

TraserH3 said:


> when can we get fingers on it in the US?


I really hope Casio will make enough of these and sell it outside of Japan!


----------



## CC

SixtyLion said:


> The new anniversary Frogman is already listed on official Casio Chinese website, great looking watch!!!
> View attachment 16933810


Nearly 700 of my worthless pounds 😔


----------



## SixtyLion

CC said:


> Nearly 700 of my worthless pounds 😔


I hear you!!! That is a lot of money!!!


----------



## Shoota70

Cmon Rangeman already!


----------



## grinch_actual

Shoota70 said:


> Cmon Rangeman already!


Nah, I would much rather see another reissue of a Frogman(an old model at that). Or another color way for the "casioak". OR spend nearly 2K on a some metal gmwb5000. My Tactix 7 was less then that and does
far more. Good thing they still make the GW6900, otherwise I would have abandoned all hope.


----------



## r00t61

CC said:


> Nearly 700 of my worthless pounds 😔


When I was in the UK, I always felt like calling it "quid" instead of "pounds" somehow made you forget that you were spending real money


----------



## Paul R

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> when has casio not provided decent product images?


I guess my awareness of it is based on amateur pictures of their watches often looking better than any Casio source. I've also heard it mentioned many times.


----------



## Rocky555

Square smartwatch? Fake rumor?


----------



## shocking!g

SixtyLion said:


> The new anniversary Frogman is already listed on official Casio Chinese website, great looking watch!!!
> View attachment 16933810





https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3521



Wait what.... so they stripped Multiband 6 but did not add Bluetooth? 

So we have to manually set the time... _ourselves_? I'm way too lazy for that.


----------



## TTV

shocking!g said:


> https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3521
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what.... so they stripped Multiband 6 but did not add Bluetooth?
> 
> So we have to manually set the time... _ourselves_? I'm way too lazy for that.


Yep, it seems too manual 😉

*GW-8230B-9A:*





Casio G-Shock Database


A database for all G-Shock lovers. Thousands of G-Shocks. Manuals in up to 12 languages. G-Shock Youtube videos. And much more ...




shockbase.org




I'm not into that LED-frog illumination 🤔


----------



## grinch_actual

Oceanus is killing it as of late. If I wasn't saving for a new rifle I would love this.


----------



## pfmail

grinch_actual said:


> Oceanus is killing it as of late. If I wasn't saving for a new rifle I would love this.
> View attachment 16938541


Maybe it's Edifice, maybe it's Oceanus.


----------



## jimmy1

grinch_actual said:


> Oceanus is killing it as of late. If I wasn't saving for a new rifle I would love this.
> View attachment 16938541


I don't follow Oceanus watches but this looks fantastic so I had to go looking for it: OCW-T4000BRE-5AJR. A stunning piece but a bit too pricey for my wallet.


----------



## Ginseng108

Shoota70 said:


> Cmon Rangeman already!


Please, please, please don't just be a regular GW-9400 but with gold-toned hardware. I'm gonna pop a vein if that's all it turns out to be.


----------



## Rocat

Ginseng108 said:


> Please, please, please don't just be a regular GW-9400 but with gold-toned hardware. I'm gonna pop a vein if that's all it turns out to be.



It needs to be a complete overhaul. I'm sure it will add Bluetooth, maybe loose multi band 6, for goodness sake let's hope it stays solar and fully digital. It better not end up with that battery powered ana-digi module that is over used in the GG-B-100, GR-B200, PRT-B50, PRT-B70, and whatever else Casio crammed it into.


----------



## Pankrates

Rocat said:


> It needs to be a complete overhaul. I'm sure it will add Bluetooth, maybe loose multi band 6, for goodness sake let's hope it stays solar and fully digital. It better not end up with that battery powered ana-digi module that is over used in the GG-B-100, GR-B200, PRT-B50, PRT-B70, and whatever else Casio crammed it into.


Let it get a more robust visual along with sapphire. In the software, all I ask is GPS time setting and why not a repeat on timer and laps on stopwatch. But no external charges. On Bluetooth I don't care one way or another...


----------



## JinAK

Pankrates said:


> Let it get a more robust visual along with sapphire. In the software, all I ask is GPS time setting and why not a repeat on timer and laps on stopwatch. But no external charges. On Bluetooth I don't care one way or another...


Fully second the solar and repeat timer


----------



## SixtyLion

TTV said:


> Yep, it seems too manual 😉
> 
> *GW-8230B-9A:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Database
> 
> 
> A database for all G-Shock lovers. Thousands of G-Shocks. Manuals in up to 12 languages. G-Shock Youtube videos. And much more ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockbase.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into that LED-frog illumination 🤔


Yes!!! I really like the watch but don’t understand why Casio decided to go with the Frog illumination! I am curious if they did this before with previous anniversary models.


----------



## timeseekeer

Trance82 said:


> Are these more comfortable to wear than the D1000? I've got one of those and it feels very heavy on the wrist after a long day. I got used to it, but after getting a Rangeman I wear that most of the time as its a feather in comparison.



Yes  and the dw-99xx IMO are the most comfortable


----------



## Eclipse1

New Earthwatch white Rangeman 2022 picture currently doing the rounds. 💪


----------



## germanos30




----------



## Snyde

germanos30 said:


>


Do you know if these are ever released in North America ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germanos30

Snyde said:


> Do you know if these are ever released in North America ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it will be Japan only as always


----------



## SixtyLion

The new 30th AnniversaryFrogman showed up at sakurawatches website priced at $507 and scheduled release date October 14th, 2022. This is fantastic watch but that illuminated frog is ridiculous!!!








Casio G-Shock MASTER OF G - SEA FROGMAN 30th Anniversary GW-8230B-9AJR | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Casio G-Shock MASTER OF G - SEA FROGMAN 30th Anniversary GW-8230B-9AJR. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## timeseekeer

Snyde said:


> Do you know if these are ever released in North America ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those icerc models are usually JDM... only sold in Japan, but who knows😉


----------



## Rocat

SixtyLion said:


> The new 30th AnniversaryFrogman showed up at sakurawatches website priced at $507 and scheduled release date October 14th, 2022. This is fantastic watch but that illuminated frog is ridiculous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock MASTER OF G - SEA FROGMAN 30th Anniversary GW-8230B-9AJR | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock MASTER OF G - SEA FROGMAN 30th Anniversary GW-8230B-9AJR. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com



If I had the money to spare I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## SixtyLion

Rocat said:


> If I had the money to spare I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


I really like this one too, but for that price the frog should not be there!!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

SixtyLion said:


> I really like this one too, but for that price the frog should not be there!!!


Since when do backlight images have anything to do with price? 
This isn't the first with a frog. Also, there is a gwf with Antarctica on it that I'm pretty sure costs a lot more 😄 Doesn't seem to be a correlation.


----------



## SixtyLion

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Since when do backlight images have anything to do with price?
> This isn't the first with a frog. Also, there is a gwf with Antarctica on it that I'm pretty sure costs a lot more 😄 Doesn't seem to be a correlation.


I was actually curious if Casio used this illuminated frog before, and that Antarctica Frogman almost $3K WOW!!!


----------



## chmfk24

SixtyLion said:


> I was actually curious if Casio used this illuminated frog before, and that Antarctica Frogman almost $3K WOW!!!


The 35th Anniversary model GWF-1035F also had a frog backlight image.


----------



## Trance82

I think I will try to get one of those Frogs! Question for those who have ordered from Sakura, will they make the watch available on the 14th at a certain time?


----------



## SixtyLion

chmfk24 said:


> The 35th Anniversary model GWF-1035F also had a frog backlight image.


Very interesting, the frog backlight image is present on other limited edition Frogman watches.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

CC said:


> Nearly 700 of my worthless pounds 😔


* laughs hysterically in AUD *
😅😅😅😭😭😭

(close to $1200au and that sounds about right for rrp 😩 )


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Paul R said:


> I guess my awareness of it is based on amateur pictures of their watches often looking better than any Casio source. I've also heard it mentioned many times.


"better" is subjective but over the decades ive been collecting, ive never seen bad promo pics from casio. they also have the advantage of dummy watches with the lcd displaying all the segments to highlight functions etc. so theres no chance of ghosted segments or missed numbers.
also dont confuse the computer rendered file image as to what it will look like irl, these images need to show all the details all at once, which is impossible for alot of the models with mirror sections, chameleon colours or polished/textured metals so they tend to look a bit unrealistic, still not "bad" tho.


----------



## jimmy1

SixtyLion said:


> The new 30th AnniversaryFrogman showed up at sakurawatches website priced at $507 and scheduled release date October 14th, 2022. This is fantastic watch but that illuminated frog is ridiculous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock MASTER OF G - SEA FROGMAN 30th Anniversary GW-8230B-9AJR | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock MASTER OF G - SEA FROGMAN 30th Anniversary GW-8230B-9AJR. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com


No sign of this Frogman on the official UK G-Shock site so I guess it's not coming here. The "coming soon" page only has one item listed and that's the GM-5600G-9ER, so it's looking like a bleak month here.


----------



## wrsmith

jimmy1 said:


> No sign of this Frogman on the official UK G-Shock site so I guess it's not coming here. The "coming soon" page only has one item listed and that's the GM-5600G-9ER, so it's looking like a bleak month here.


GW-8230B-9A is 100% coming to Europe.


----------



## Ferretnose

Do we know for certain just how limited this 30th frog is? Because in my experience, Sakura often posts an excellent price on limited editions but cannot be relied on to get more than a few (if any) actual watches. So, if you really want one (as I do) you'll probably end going elsewhere. Also, Sakura's prices don't include shipping.


----------



## GraniteFraggle

germanos30 said:


>


Ooh that I like - will need to see a proper image first though. Coming November - so plenty of time. I'm wondering what the wildlife connection is? Also does this mean there won't be an updated Rangeman? Not that I'm bothered either way - the Rangeman is a pretty wonderful piece of kit as is.


----------



## Drummer1

I really want the new GW-8230B-9A Frogman and love the re-release of a classic Frogman, but can’t see spending over $500 on a piece that will sit in my wall hanging watch display case😮😫. I love the Frogman series but they don’t wear comfortable on my wrist so they end up as a collectible piece like a rare antiquity you see in a museum. Sorry for the mixed feelings and rant! I’m happy for you all that pick this one up.


----------



## Moonbiter

SixtyLion said:


> Very interesting, the frog backlight image is present on other limited edition Frogman watches.


I have an old DW-8200BM I restored, it's got the frog but he's marching instead of swimming. A lot of the 8200 series frogs had the frog in the backlight.


----------



## wrsmith

GMW-B5000EH-1 (Eric Haze collaboration)


----------



## Moonbiter

wrsmith said:


> GMW-B5000EH-1 (Eric Haze collaboration)
> View attachment 16945441


Positive display! looks like the GMW-B5000-G1 with a camo-ish metal band instead of the rubber one. Is it Ti or SS?


----------



## wrsmith

Moonbiter said:


> Positive display! looks like the GMW-B5000-G1 with a camo-ish metal band instead of the rubber one. Is it Ti or SS?


Stainless steel, 167g. 96,800 Yen. 40th anniversary logo on the caseback. 
Coming to Europe and other markets but I can't confirm price yet.


----------



## germanos30

Sorry for bad image quality


----------



## Miklos86

wrsmith said:


> GMW-B5000EH-1 (Eric Haze collaboration)
> View attachment 16945441


Oh, I dig this. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Deep.Eye

So, at the moment there are no GW/DW 5000 anniversary watches, am i right? I mean, standard colour scheme with maybe different case back/face variations, like the 5035 editions.


----------



## cvdl

Deep.Eye said:


> So, at the moment there are no GW/DW 5000 anniversary watches, am i right? I mean, standard colour scheme with maybe different case back/face variations, like the 5035 editions.


according to this post, end of the month.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

jimmy1 said:


> No sign of this Frogman on the official UK G-Shock site so I guess it's not coming here. The "coming soon" page only has one item listed and that's the GM-5600G-9ER, so it's looking like a bleak month here.


terrible way to gauge availability of releases haha 😅


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ferretnose said:


> Do we know for certain just how limited this 30th frog is? Because in my experience, Sakura often posts an excellent price on limited editions but cannot be relied on to get more than a few (if any) actual watches. So, if you really want one (as I do) you'll probably end going elsewhere. Also, Sakura's prices don't include shipping.


im guessing itll be like the 35th anni 8235 ie. plenty to go around


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Strangely enough: about these 40th anniversary editions, what I saw up to until now, nothing really interests me.
I mean:
The frogman, aside from the titanium case, is nothing special: I's hoping on something "crazy-gimmick" like the past GWF-1035F that has the 25 frogs print on it and a quite unique color-way.
The black and orange MT-G and GWG-2040 looks good but they're analog: as I said in the recent "GWG-1000 issue thread", hands-fitted GS are no longer a buy for me.
About the Eric Haze's square, putting aside the fact that it is a collaboration and this usually sets me off, I just can't se why making the bezel with a camo-ish pattern while leaving the bezel solid-glossy black...it looks unfinished to me.
About the graffiti serie (and the little we saw about the Earth's lineup): they're just not my cup of tea.

That said, I'll wait and see for the "standard" squares: non collab anniversary editions GW-DW-GMWB-5000 (why not, also a 5500 would be really cool to see); also it'll be interesting to keep an eye on the (rumoured) TVC.


----------



## wrsmith

GBD-H2000 coming soon


----------



## jimmy1

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> terrible way to gauge availability of releases haha 😅


meh. I thought Casio/G-Shock were raising their game with digital marketing this year and with a "coming soon" section they can promote incoming models a month/2 weeks earlier than release. Recently they did this with the full metal 2100 series. If they can show up on third-party sites ahead of your own, then you ain't doing it right!


----------



## Drummer1

L&W said:


> MTG--B3000FR & GWG-2040FR
> View attachment 16912488
> 
> View attachment 16912494
> 
> 
> MRG-B2000GA 40th Anniversary. Limited to 500
> View attachment 16912501
> View attachment 16912502
> View attachment 16912503
> 
> View attachment 16912504


Wow  I was looking forward to purchasing a Master of G level 40th Anniversary piece, but I am not digging the color way on the GWG-2040FR!!! Way too much red. I think I will pass on this and go with the 30th Anniversary Frogman GW-8230B-9AJR.


----------



## Moonbiter

wrsmith said:


> Stainless steel, 167g. 96,800 Yen. 40th anniversary logo on the caseback.
> Coming to Europe and other markets but I can't confirm price yet.


Well, that's roughly 670USD at the current exchange rate. Pricier than the standard squares.


----------



## JinAK

Rocat said:


> It needs to be a complete overhaul. I'm sure it will add Bluetooth, maybe loose multi band 6, for goodness sake let's hope it stays solar and fully digital. It better not end up with that battery powered ana-digi module that is over used in the GG-B-100, GR-B200, PRT-B50, PRT-B70, and whatever else Casio crammed it into.


Love that battery powered Ana-digi module 😊

okay, sorry…NOT the battery power, at all. Wish the module was solar, but love the rest.


----------



## impreziv

Late to the Gshock game... does Gshock release a new watch/color scheme every month or two?


----------



## JinAK

impreziv said:


> Late to the Gshock game... does Gshock release a new watch/color scheme every month or two?


Several. In fact, member @xkonx has a historical list of ideally every release since 1983, and often some very early data on next month.

Website: Casio G-Shock Database

And this is only part of the site....much, much more to be explored.


----------



## Snyde

wrsmith said:


> GBD-H2000 coming soon


This has my attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankrates

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> im guessing itll be like the 35th anni 8235 ie. plenty to go around


My guess as well. In the lack of a truly new frog (the GW-8230 is basically a GF82xx) I'd wish at least a 40th GWF-D.


----------



## Pankrates

wrsmith said:


> GBD-H2000 coming soon





Snyde said:


> This has my attention
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And mine!


----------



## Shackleford R101

Hi, I'm new here. 






1st video I've seen of the MTG-B3000D-1AJF being shown off

New Silver & Black Stainless "light & shadow" (marketing speak) model

I've seen a pic of the "Lava" version that has leaked. Scuttlebutt is there are 2 more new versions, but haven't run across their pics yet.

I like the new Silver & Black SS version


----------



## jimmy1

Shackleford R101 said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st video I've seen of the MGT-B3000D-1AJF being shown off
> 
> New Silver & Black Stainless "light & shadow" (marketing speak) model
> 
> I've seen a pic of the "Lava" version that has leaked. Scuttlebutt is there are 2 more new versions, but haven't run across their pics yet.
> 
> I like the new Silver & Black SS version


I really like the industrial look with the strong black accents. This ticks alot of boxes, now let's see the UK price.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

wrsmith said:


> GBD-H2000 coming soon











G-Shock 2022 Leaks & Rumors Thread


35th anniversary had multiple waves of different series. Looks like that MTG3K is in one of them based on the keeper. I'm curious how they achieved any sort of duribility with that orange black swirl on what is supposed to be a metal bezel.




www.watchuseek.com




so i was the first to mention it then? haha 😅


----------



## Chrono Brewer

I'd love to see some more MRG squares. Think more are inbound for their 40th?


----------



## Deep.Eye

I hope they make some traditional DW/GW variants, like every anniversary - as in 'something that normal people can actually afford'.



Chrono Brewer said:


> I'd love to see some more MRG squares. Think more are inbound for their 40th?
> 
> View attachment 16955660
> View attachment 16955656
> View attachment 16955661


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I'm quite sure regular squares will be released too, I hope so, at least!


----------



## jimmy1

Chrono Brewer said:


> I'd love to see some more MRG squares. Think more are inbound for their 40th?
> 
> View attachment 16955660
> View attachment 16955656
> View attachment 16955661


Me wanting to buy these watches


----------



## Miklos86

Chrono Brewer said:


> I'd love to see some more MRG squares. Think more are inbound for their 40th?
> 
> View attachment 16955660
> View attachment 16955656
> View attachment 16955661


I'm sure there will be more. Beyond the colors I expect funky surface treatments like the hammer tone, gassan sword finish etc that happened to other MRG models. Anything to drive the sense of exclusivity and the prices up. Prepare to sell a kidney or two.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Miklos86 said:


> Prepare to sell a kidney or two.


Dialysis can't be that bad.


----------



## Rocat

Is there ANY more news on the new Rangeman coming in November? Pelase say "Yes" and provide said information.

For goodness sake please don't be analog/digital. I'm just sayin'. I've had enough of that.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

jimmy1 said:


> meh. I thought Casio/G-Shock were raising their game with digital marketing this year and with a "coming soon" section they can promote incoming models a month/2 weeks earlier than release. Recently they did this with the full metal 2100 series. If they can show up on third-party sites ahead of your own, then you ain't doing it right!


that info is purely up to whoever is managing the casio site for your country, it has no bearing on if you country will actually get them and theres certainly no time frame on when that info is made available to them or should be relayed to the public. did the third party sites mention it will be released in your country?

im not saying casio cant be more proactive, we here in oz once had a great marketing manager for the AU distributor, he was a fan so he was as keen as us to get release info up but once he left, the promo in general died off. so again, it comes down to the individual, that said, the .jp website is usually pretty good for upcoming releases (and is where those third parties get most their "news")


----------



## J__D

Miklos86 said:


> I'm sure there will be more. Beyond the colors I expect funky surface treatments like the hammer tone, gassan sword finish etc that happened to other MRG models. Anything to drive the sense of exclusivity and the prices up. Prepare to sell a kidney or two.


When damnit?! I keep waiting and hoping they'll release a "frosted titanium" version like the bezel from this...


----------



## TTV




----------



## L&W

X Eric Haze


----------



## F1_watches

Would love to see more positive display squares, MRG and otherwise. (And more analog MRGs if downsized; don't need them to fit under a shirt cuff but if dimensions just just just barely allow it, that's a good litmus test for being downsized enough.)


----------



## Miklos86

F1_watches said:


> Would love to see more positive display squares, MRG and otherwise. (And more analog MRGs if downsized; don't need them to fit under a shirt cuff but if dimensions just just just barely allow it, that's a good litmus test for being downsized enough.)


This. It was a great disappointment to me that the wonderful, mid-sized MR-G B1000s were followed by regular plus-sized MR-G B2000s. Bring back the midsize, please!


----------



## Ferretnose

TTV said:


>


SeiyaJapan just sold me one of these for $521 shipped to USA. Not on the site (yet,) email them directly.


----------



## JBski

Ferretnose said:


> SeiyaJapan just sold me one of these for $521 shipped to USA. Not on the site (yet,) email them directly.


Just a slight thread derail:
Has anyone found a bracelet that would work "good enough" with a Frogman? Lug distance seems to be about the same as a regular Square, so I can't help but wonder if a Composite bracelet for a Square would kind of work (would lose the band offset, so the watch may be a little more awkward for the small wrist folks).


----------



## Trance82

Ferretnose said:


> SeiyaJapan just sold me one of these for $521 shipped to USA. Not on the site (yet,) email them directly.


Hmm they must like you, I emailed them and they said they don't carry it.


----------



## Ferretnose

Trance82 said:


> Hmm they must like you, I emailed them and they said they don't carry it.


That's weird - maybe they could only get one or two at this point. (Nobody likes me. ) Have to see when it arrives next week if I got the right piece.


----------



## Trance82

Ferretnose said:


> That's weird - maybe they could only get one or two at this point. (Nobody likes me. ) Have to see when it arrives next week if I got the right piece.


I asked about it further, and you're right he only had a few preorders available and he said he doesn't plan on getting any more. I did manage to grab one from Chino however!


----------



## L&W

L&W said:


> The Super Mario is a disappointment.


I was right. 😐


----------



## Snyde

L&W said:


> I was right.
> View attachment 16962477


That shade of red..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

I really want a new full armor to be released in Gold. Want to go crazy loud.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

L&W said:


> I was right. 😐
> View attachment 16962477


this wreaks of nintendo design work, not casio's lol
band shouldve been the layout of a level in play and mario on the face, not a shell


----------



## TTV

L&W said:


> I was right. 😐
> View attachment 16962477


What is the red figure with backlight?

Seiko did much better Mario collaboration graphics, Casio didn't even try 😒









Search - Seiko mario







www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## L&W

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> this wreaks of nintendo design work, not casio's lol
> band shouldve been the layout of a level in play and mario on the face, not a shell


But Casio approved the design and made the watch. 😂 They could have done a lot of fun with this one. What a missed opportunity.🤦‍♂️


----------



## Ferretnose

Trance82 said:


> I asked about it further, and you're right he only had a few preorders available and he said he doesn't plan on getting any more. I did manage to grab one from Chino however!


Good for you!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Sakura has the new Frog marked as on sale today (10/14), but can't buy it yet. Refreshing every few hours lol


----------



## Eclipse1

GM-110EARTH-1A


----------



## Eclipse1

GM-110EARTH-1A


----------



## Ferretnose

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Sakura has the new Frog marked as on sale today (10/14), but can't buy it yet. Refreshing every few hours lol


As noted, I've learned not to count on Sakura for limited edition watches. (I am a repeat customer, when they have the item_ In Stock_.) They seem to be a buying service (or maybe proxy buyer might be the term) who has sources of watches rather than watches. Keep checking other sellers, as G-Central suggests this Frog will be getting a wider release. Meanwhile, mine will hopefully be here Monday. 🤞 Happy Frog Hunting!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Ferretnose said:


> As noted, I've learned not to count on Sakura for limited edition watches. (I am a repeat customer, when they have the item_ In Stock_.) They seem to be a buying service (or maybe proxy buyer might be the term) who has sources of watches rather than watches. Keep checking other sellers, as G-Central suggests this Frog will be getting a wider release. Meanwhile, mine will hopefully be here Monday. 🤞 Happy Frog Hunting!


What seller did you use? Besides Chrono24, no one else had them last time I checked


----------



## L&W

Eclipse1 said:


> View attachment 16966767
> 
> GM-110EARTH-1A


As usual the packaging is more interesting than the watch.


----------



## Pankrates

toomuchdamnrum said:


> What seller did you use? Besides Chrono24, no one else had them last time I checked


The best move is to be patient and wait for the international release. And yeah, if you wanted bragging rights, you could have bought in Chrono24 for some $760, about 50% more expensive than if you wait a little longer. 

In Rakuten yesterday they were going for a little more than $600 while the msrp is $515 in Japan.


----------



## Trance82

toomuchdamnrum said:


> What seller did you use? Besides Chrono24, no one else had them last time I checked


I emailed Chino and they alerted me to their freshly posted listing on Chrono24. It was 517 USD, shipped.


----------



## Shackleford R101

No longer a rumor for the US

The MTG-B3000D-1A just went live at the US Casio Site with an MSRP of $1050.00




















MTG-B3000D-1A | CASIO


Discover innovative form of great structural beauty, MT-G timepieces born of an entirely new design concept combining the resin used in the first G-SHOCK models with metal materials. Welcome to a whole new level of sophisticated structural design. With its even more advanced Dual Core Guard...




www.casio.com





Casio is offering two optional replacement band choices at the bottom of the link above









G-Shock MTG-B3000D-1A Silver with Black Partial IP


The silver and black G-Shock MTG-B3000D-1A is the type of standard colorway one might have expected for the MTG-B3000 series debut earlier this year, but




www.g-central.com













The G-SHOCK MTG-B3000D


The standard of a Maverick.




www.hodinkee.com





Quote from above Hodinkee article:

_"The top bezel, the key component of the watch, is made of stainless steel with black IP applied to the entire surface, and then only the top surface is polished. The top surface of the bezel is covered with hairline stainless steel, but the G-SHOCK logo and other letters and the bezel bevel are covered with black IP, creating a striking contrast with the silver color of the bezel. This technique is also used for the four screws that accentuate the design, and when combined with the ingeniously shaped caseback with its multiple extended claws, it creates a truly three-dimensional, industrial appearance. This is an example of an early application of the processing technology developed for the GMW-B5000MB. 

Of course, the creation to emphasize contrast is not limited to the exterior, but is also incorporated into the parts that make up the dial. One example is the hour and minute hands. The shape of the hands and the aluminum material are the same as in the first model, but in the MTG-B3000D, the hands are now two-tone, with silver on both sides and black in the center. The hands are anodized silver, then the center line is peeled off with a laser and cut into a concave shape, and the grooves are anodized black. The other is the in-dial at the 10 o'clock position, which is based on a black resin part with silver vapor deposition plating. By peeling it off with a laser, the day of the week, the indicator pattern, and the silver ring around the periphery appear to shine like mirrors, which is also an effective accent. 

The MTG-B3000D is a model that unifies the entire watch in a basic silver and black color scheme, but it is a model in which Casio's technological expertise can be felt in the use of processing suitable for the materials and shape of each part to enhance the watch's appeal. The carbon core guard structure for shock resistance and the various functions represented by the Mobile Link are the same as in the first model, but special processing processes are used in abundance to further emphasize the MT-G's unique composition.

Since 2018, when the G-SHOCK’s full metal ORIGIN was introduced, Casio has expanded the metal models of its GMW and MR-G series while utilizing its own CMF (color material finish) design. On the other hand, MT-G pursues a fusion of different materials, combining metal and cutting-edge resin. On the exterior, MT-G continues to appeal to the originality and advanced nature unique to MT-G by incorporating a design that makes the structure of the watch visible. Of course, the planning and design hurdles are getting higher year by year, as it is necessary to consider how to showcase the shock-resistant structure when designing a watch. The MTG-B3000D is the edgiest G-SHOCK to date, having overcome this challenge."_


----------



## BinomialSpider

The color scheme reminds me of my MTGS1000--shiny, but understated. However, the face is all shades of grey, which makes it harder to read than one might expect!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Eclipse1 said:


> View attachment 16966716
> 
> 
> GM-110EARTH-1A


the satellite on the subdial is a nice little touch 👌


----------



## Rocat

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> the satellite on the subdial is a nice little touch 👌


I had to zoom all the way in to even see that. Good catch.


----------



## timeseekeer

G-Shock GW-9408KJ-7JR Rangeman: Love The Sea And The Earth 2022 Earthwatch inspired by polar bear


While rumors of an all-new upcoming G-Shock Rangeman abound, there will be at least one more GW-9400 model with the release of the GW-9408KJ-7JR, a Love The




www.g-central.com


----------



## GraniteFraggle

That's lovely. Saving my money for the new 2k though.


----------



## blackeye

Need to see some of the DW-5000 anniversary squares.... I know they're coming


----------



## Isildur00

Is there any new information about new rangeman?


----------



## M-Shock

I'm liking the polar bear range man, great colors!


----------



## pmf3d

M-Shock said:


> I'm liking the polar bear range man, great colors!


 There have been new colors now and then, and soon there is the polar bear theme one. But It seems there haven't been any hardware upgrades to the original Rangeman since its release. I hope they keep the same form factor with additional features in a future release. Is there any news about a hardware upgrade to GW-9400?


----------



## A.G.




----------



## L&W

A.G. said:


>


----------



## CC




----------



## blackeye

I think I saw on their website 40th Anniversary "Collaboration Models" are coming soon, but can't find it now. Should have took a screenshot.


----------



## TraserH3

Eric haze one they got lazy. Why didn’t they tat the square head also?


----------



## jimmy1

TraserH3 said:


> Eric haze one they got lazy. Why didn’t they tat the square head also?


Agreed. When I saw the photos I thought it looked good, but seeing the video I immediately thought the bezel looked wrong. They could have least made it brushed/matt - I'm no fan of the polished look against the bracelet.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

jimmy1 said:


> Agreed. When I saw the photos I thought it looked good, but seeing the video I immediately thought the bezel looked wrong. They could have least made it brushed/matt - I'm no fan of the polished look against the bracelet.


As I previously said (I don't remember if in this thread or on another one), the Eric Haze's square looks quite unfinished to me, the bezel should have been of the same texture of the bracelet.


----------



## L&W

MTG-B3000BDE-1AJR


----------



## Jomarr

L&W said:


> MTG-B3000BDE-1AJR
> View attachment 16981339
> 
> View attachment 16981338
> 
> View attachment 16981337


Nice !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Shock

MTG-B3000BDE-1AJR

DING, DING, DING!!! Finally a colorway that has me excited!


----------



## Jomarr

M-Shock said:


> MTG-B3000BDE-1AJR
> 
> DING, DING, DING!!! Finally a colorway that has me excited!


An MTG B 3000 limited edition full gold color case and bracelet in gold will come out in december and it will be an anniversary model but not the 40th anniversary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse1

40th anniversary MRG edition. MRG-B2000GA-1AJR


----------



## M-Shock

There are rumors of a 7th MTG-B3000 colorway as well... "*MTG-B3000CX-9A*"


----------



## Igorek

Saw these today at watch event the flare red is terrible


----------



## Eclipse1

More images of G-Shock GM-110EARTH-1A.


----------



## blackeye

A GW-5000 in limited edition colors would be so awesome.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Eclipse1 said:


> More images of G-Shock GM-110EARTH-1A.
> View attachment 16984538
> 
> 
> View attachment 16984537
> 
> 
> View attachment 16984536


not the first 110 to have quick release straps 👍

edited: thanks mr. jones!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> first 110 to have quick release straps 👍


All my gm-110s have quick release.
I actually love the metal 110s, although they're definitely not popular around here    They basically are lugless and wear beautifully. I'll go out on a limb and say they are one of the best wearing metal models.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Rocat

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16988135
> 
> 
> View attachment 16988134


Casio can still make interesting designs.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> All my gm-110s have quick release.
> I actually love the metal 110s, although they're definitely not popular around here    They basically are lugless and wear beautifully. I'll go out on a limb and say they are one of the best wearing metal models.


right you are, completely forgot about my gm110rb, goes to show how much i wear it! haha


----------



## fiskit69

Igorek said:


> Saw these today at watch event the flare red is terrible
> View attachment 16982909
> 
> View attachment 16982908
> 
> View attachment 16982907


I think the flare red mud master looks good. The mtg face looks too busy though.


----------



## fiskit69

Shackleford R101 said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st video I've seen of the MTG-B3000D-1AJF being shown off
> 
> New Silver & Black Stainless "light & shadow" (marketing speak) model
> 
> I've seen a pic of the "Lava" version that has leaked. Scuttlebutt is there are 2 more new versions, but haven't run across their pics yet.
> 
> I like the new Silver & Black SS version


I like this a lot. Does anyone know if it will work with the silicone bands they’ve released?m as well?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

26th or 27th, supposed to be a big announcement I thought I read


----------



## Miklos86

Mr.Jones82 said:


> 26th or 27th, supposed to be a big announcement I thought I read


I recall the same. Its soon the 27th in Japan, fingers crossed.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Miklos86 said:


> I recall the same. Its soon the 27th in Japan, fingers crossed.


Yup, I'm in Korea and it is the 27th and I am eagerly awaiting something today.


----------



## wrsmith

Mr.Jones82 said:


> 26th or 27th, supposed to be a big announcement I thought I read


26-10 is the day the anniversary celebrations "kicks off" and there was planned some events in Asia. In-store events and also some event at one of the tallest building in Shangai.

Many of the first-wave releases were already leaked some time ago. The Flare Red models, the Eric Haze, etc. And the official site went live some days ago. So I don't think many "surprises" await.

There will be several waves of anniversary releases continuing into 2023, the same as previous anniversaries.


----------



## TTV

Did we get any new release announcements?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

TTV said:


> Did we get any new release announcements?


no, but i have an overwhelming urge to go to china..... 😲


----------



## mrwomble

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> no, but i have an overwhelming urge to go to china.....
> View attachment 16994568


The beacon is lit!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

* GWF-A1000APF-1A” will be released in December with a phosphorescent material specification on the exterior








アナログフロッグマン「GWF-A1000APF-1A」が12月登場か！？外装に蓄光素材仕様、価格は16万前後。 : great G-SHOCK world


GWF-A1000APF-1Aの発売について書いていいます。



gshockjp.blog.jp




*


----------



## Eclipse1

Mr.Jones82 said:


> * GWF-A1000APF-1A” will be released in December with a phosphorescent material specification on the exterior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> アナログフロッグマン「GWF-A1000APF-1A」が12月登場か！？外装に蓄光素材仕様、価格は16万前後。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> GWF-A1000APF-1Aの発売について書いていいます。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need pictures! 😍😍


----------



## Jomarr

Mr.Jones82 said:


> * GWF-A1000APF-1A” will be released in December with a phosphorescent material specification on the exterior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> アナログフロッグマン「GWF-A1000APF-1A」が12月登場か！？外装に蓄光素材仕様、価格は16万前後。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> GWF-A1000APF-1Aの発売について書いていいます。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is going to be available in the USA  in January 2023 retail price $1,100 Dollars @Mr.Jones82 ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casiofool

Where is my new model digital frog then?


----------



## Rocat

casiofool said:


> Where is my new model digital frog then?


I’ll settle for a completely new Rangeman.


----------



## tpax

Rocat said:


> I’ll settle for a completely new Rangeman.


That would be a dream, but I'm slowly losing hope that we'll ever get a true new Rangeman (or maybe even a new Rangebeast?).


----------



## atlety

i want a frogman with deep meter and new gulfmaster with all *phosphorescent* glow in the dark


----------



## Miklos86

tpax said:


> That would be a dream, but I'm slowly losing hope that we'll ever get a true new Rangeman (or maybe even a new Rangebeast?).


It's only October 2022. The new launches should last well into 2023, as that is the real 40th anniversary, so don't lose hope. It has been slim pickings just yet, but I'm sure that the celebration of this brand's heritage will be more than a new colorway and a half-finished collab.


----------



## Eclipse1

G-SHOCK's Christmas limited pair set "Lovers Collection 2022"


----------



## mixman_007

This is from CASIO公式ウェブサイト | CASIO
Unfortunately impossible to order there and then ship to Europe


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Is it actually possible to get the new LE Rangeman if you're outside of Japan? I would love to


----------



## cvdl

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Is it actually possible to get the new LE Rangeman if you're outside of Japan? I would love to





mixman_007 said:


> View attachment 17001738
> 
> 
> This is from CASIO公式ウェブサイト | CASIO
> Unfortunately impossible to order there and then ship to Europe


You can get it from a third party like buyee Store 1, Store 2 or you can email seiya or sakura watches about availability.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

cvdl said:


> You can get it from a third party like buyee Store 1, Store 2 or you can email seiya or sakura watches about availability.


How did you find those on buyee? If I were to ignore your links and open a new tab and search for the model on buyee, I get nothing


----------



## cvdl

toomuchdamnrum said:


> How did you find those on buyee? If I were to ignore your links and open a new tab and search for the model on buyee, I get nothing


You look up the product on Yahoo shopping or Rakuten sub page on Buyee. You probably were looking on Yahoo auction on buyee?


----------



## 6R15

Eclipse1 said:


> G-SHOCK's Christmas limited pair set "Lovers Collection 2022"
> View attachment 16997537


The green pair with the black bezel looks pretty sweet, but what's with the _Love Is Gravity_ in braille? Is this meant for a blind couple? And if it were, what's the point since they can't feel the braille and also wouldn't be able to read the time? Wouldn't it make more sense to say _Love Is Blind_? But_ Love Is Gravity _just means this relationship is weighing us down. NOTHING IS LOGICAL OR THOUGHT OUT HERE!


----------



## BinomialSpider

6R15 said:


> The green pair with the black bezel looks pretty sweet, but what's with the _Love Is Gravity_ in braille? Is this meant for a blind couple? And if it were, what's the point since they can't feel the braille and also wouldn't be able to read the time? Wouldn't it make more sense to say _Love Is Blind_? But_ Love Is Gravity _just means this relationship is weighing us down. NOTHING IS LOGICAL OR THOUGHT OUT HERE!


It seems quite obviously an _Interstellar _reference...


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

6R15 said:


> The green pair with the black bezel looks pretty sweet, but what's with the _Love Is Gravity_ in braille? Is this meant for a blind couple? And if it were, what's the point since they can't feel the braille and also wouldn't be able to read the time? Wouldn't it make more sense to say _Love Is Blind_? But_ Love Is Gravity _just means this relationship is weighing us down. NOTHING IS LOGICAL OR THOUGHT OUT HERE!


maybe it was supposed to say love is blind but the guy making is going thru a tough divorce so he is subtly saying love sux? everyone processes grief differently, who are you to judge how ppl deal with hardships?


----------



## bwh21335

The frogman with blue dial does look very nice.


----------



## Pete26

Pankrates said:


> I had a GBD-H1000 but gifted away to my brother. In a way, that's the Beta version of the Rangebeast. If you'd discount the sunrise/moon and baro it's an improvement.
> 
> Would be nice to see an update honestly.


I gave mine to my son.


----------



## Pete26

Ginseng108 said:


> Here's how to think about it.
> 
> Oil comes from prehistoric plankton and algae. Coal comes from prehistoric plant matter. Credit my recent trip to the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History for that.
> 
> "dandelions, exoskeletons, and a decaying animals" are pretty much the same thing. Carbon-based mass/matter.
> 
> Modern day processes basically do in a short time, with similar starting materials, what nature took a very long time and high pressures to do...naturally. Namely reform the carbon molecules into hydrocarbon backbone molecules that can then be polymerized to make the simple polyolefins (polyethylene, polypropylene and variants) that are used in the same way as metro-based polyolefins are used to make most Casio resin cases, bezels, and straps.


I will resist licking mine when it arrives.


----------



## timeseekeer




----------



## Pete26

SixtyLion said:


> The new 30th AnniversaryFrogman showed up at sakurawatches website priced at $507 and scheduled release date October 14th, 2022. This is fantastic watch but that illuminated frog is ridiculous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock MASTER OF G - SEA FROGMAN 30th Anniversary GW-8230B-9AJR | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock MASTER OF G - SEA FROGMAN 30th Anniversary GW-8230B-9AJR. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com


LE Frogs have always had the illuminated frog. I like it.


----------



## Pete26

I just pulled the trigger on the frog locally, cheapest price, Discovery Japan had it but dearer than local distributor, so grabbed one. Should be here in a few days from Tewantin.


----------



## Trance82

Pete26 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the frog locally, cheapest price, Discovery Japan had it but dearer than local distributor, so grabbed one. Should be here in a few days from Tewantin.


Enjoy, I love mine. The people who said this series of Frog was one of the most comfortable were not kidding. Fits my wrist better than my Rangeman


----------



## Miklos86

timeseekeer said:


>


I like that Mammut collab with orange accents. If I was on the market for a Protrek I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## JinAK

6R15 said:


> The green pair with the black bezel looks pretty sweet, but what's with the _Love Is Gravity_ in braille? Is this meant for a blind couple? And if it were, what's the point since they can't feel the braille and also wouldn't be able to read the time? Wouldn't it make more sense to say _Love Is Blind_? But_ Love Is Gravity _just means this relationship is weighing us down. NOTHING IS LOGICAL OR THOUGHT OUT HERE!


This is morse code....not braille, genius. Alas...I still have no idea who it is for (beepers?). And I too have no idea what love is gravity means. Obviously someone does...I can't connect the Interstellar reference.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

6R15 said:


> NOTHING IS LOGICAL OR THOUGHT OUT HERE!


If I had to guess, it’s a his/hers lovers’ pair of gravity-shock resistant watches. And the marketing team needed something to fill that space. Boom: “love is gravity”, but make it more technical looking. Morse code might even get someone to look longer at the ad as they decode.

G-Shocks answer almost every “Why?” with “Because style.”


----------



## Ferretnose

"Love is Gravity?"
Hmm, 
Love Keeps Us Centered?
Love Pulls Us Together?
Perhaps an Asian concept that doesn't quite translate?
Or maybe someone got lazy with the auto-translate software. For some truly hilarious examples, see AliExpress.
Meanwhile, I'm hunting the Polar Bear Rangeman. Love those Love the Seas.


----------



## Ginseng108

The only interpretation I can come up with is something like "love brings us together" or "love holds us together."


----------



## scotthp49

I get people’s dissatisfaction with the concept, but I do kinda like that set from a design perspective.


----------



## Pete26

Got my Frogman today, these sold out pretty quickly and already out of stock in most places. I love it, the size is perfect for my wrist size. Attracting lint already thanks to the cool and dry conditions, with a bit of wind.


----------



## BinomialSpider

Spoilers for _Interstellar_:


Spoiler



A key plot point involves a pair of analog wrist watches, one of which is used to transmit information, across time and space, in Morse code, using gravity. And the connection between love and gravity is a central theme in the movie.


----------



## Devro

I think someone let the work experience boy / girl loose on the DW-5600 Super Mario Brothers release for the UK website:


----------



## Devro

Titanium band, MB6, sapphire crystal, bluetooth, solar - this collab has it all!


----------



## Lu..

the specs of the SMB Collab square looks like it's equipped with a resin band and a mineral crystal....









DW5600SMB-4 | G-SHOCK DIGITAL Red | CASIO


Limit One Per Customer Two cultural icons straight out of Japan meet in this SUPER MARIO BROS. themed G-SHOCK. The action game that continues even today to captivate fans around the world comes to life with familiar colors and a whimsical design. SUPER MARIO BROS. When Nintendo Co., Ltd...




www.casio.com


----------



## Pete26

Ferretnose said:


> As noted, I've learned not to count on Sakura for limited edition watches. (I am a repeat customer, when they have the item_ In Stock_.) They seem to be a buying service (or maybe proxy buyer might be the term) who has sources of watches rather than watches. Keep checking other sellers, as G-Central suggests this Frog will be getting a wider release. Meanwhile, mine will hopefully be here Monday. 🤞 Happy Frog Hunting!


Got mine from a local distributor, very happy.


----------



## Xaltotun

Pete26 said:


> Got my Frogman today, these sold out pretty quickly and already out of stock in most places. I love it, the size is perfect for my wrist size. Attracting lint already thanks to the cool and dry conditions, with a bit of wind.


With all due respect, you need to use moisturizer skin lotion 😬😳


----------



## Moonbiter

Xaltotun said:


> With all due respect, you need to use moisturizer skin lotion 😬😳


Hate to pile on, but yes. It'll be good for your health and your frog will stay cleaner (fewer skin flakes.)


----------



## Pete26

Xaltotun said:


> With all due respect, you need to use moisturizer skin lotion 😬😳


Yes I know, I'm terrible.


----------



## Everdying

Gravity is Love. Love is Gravity.


Gravity is unconditional love. Unconditional love is gravity. They are a universal—and maybe even multi-universal—constant. Gravity Sir Isaac Newton discovered the existence of an attractive force …




touchysubjects.wordpress.com














basically says "lovers who are attracted to each other by an invisible strong force like gravity".


----------



## douglasf13

M3N911 said:


> According to an article posted on ZonaCasio, *Casio is working on a new smartwatch based on the 5000 series square *which might be released with the 40th anniversary..
> 
> View attachment 16910294
> 
> 
> _"Can you imagine a DW-5600 in smartwatch format? Well stop imagining it because it's going to be a reality. At least, that is what Casio engineers have advanced by leaps and bounds and some of whose technical aspects we can already advance exclusively, in addition to its image that, as you can see, will be that of a "usual" Five Series.
> But of course, behind its front we find the optical sensors, the charging port, and we can also tell you that it will have a heart rate meter, and that its back, apparently, is going to be *made of titanium* , something wonderful and that will place this G-Shock at another level above the competition." _
> --Translation courtesy of google translate--
> 
> link to the full article: First data of the next G-Shock smartwatch!
> 
> G-central commented on that news in an article stating that the display might be larger, and although the watch has the same shape and design DNA of the 5000 square, the dimensions might be different to accommodate the larger display making the watch more square shaped. Here is a quote from their article:
> 
> _"The watch has the distinct shape and octagonal bezel of the original classic square model (DW-5000), but it is not an exact match in terms of the ratio. The display is elongated compared to a regular 5000 series watch, so that it is actually more of a square shape than the DW-5000 (which is more rectangular but commonly referred to as a square by Casio and fans)."_
> 
> Full G-central article here: "Smart G-Shock with classic 5000 series square case to be released"
> 
> on a related note, ZonaCasio also posted another article about an updated bezel design for 5600 squares which makes the bezel a two part piece allowing us to mix and match different colors and so.. Kinda inspired by the bezel design of the square MRG but much simpler.. i'd assume this could open the door for metal/resin bezel combos but we'll see about that once its out in the wild..
> View attachment 16910270
> 
> 
> Link to the article about the new bezel design: The internal bezels of the G-Shock will also be interchangeable


Id love a smartwatch in


----------



## douglasf13

M3N911 said:


> According to an article posted on ZonaCasio, *Casio is working on a new smartwatch based on the 5000 series square *which might be released with the 40th anniversary..
> 
> View attachment 16910294
> 
> 
> _"Can you imagine a DW-5600 in smartwatch format? Well stop imagining it because it's going to be a reality. At least, that is what Casio engineers have advanced by leaps and bounds and some of whose technical aspects we can already advance exclusively, in addition to its image that, as you can see, will be that of a "usual" Five Series.
> But of course, behind its front we find the optical sensors, the charging port, and we can also tell you that it will have a heart rate meter, and that its back, apparently, is going to be *made of titanium* , something wonderful and that will place this G-Shock at another level above the competition." _
> --Translation courtesy of google translate--
> 
> link to the full article: First data of the next G-Shock smartwatch!
> 
> G-central commented on that news in an article stating that the display might be larger, and although the watch has the same shape and design DNA of the 5000 square, the dimensions might be different to accommodate the larger display making the watch more square shaped. Here is a quote from their article:
> 
> _"The watch has the distinct shape and octagonal bezel of the original classic square model (DW-5000), but it is not an exact match in terms of the ratio. The display is elongated compared to a regular 5000 series watch, so that it is actually more of a square shape than the DW-5000 (which is more rectangular but commonly referred to as a square by Casio and fans)."_
> 
> Full G-central article here: "Smart G-Shock with classic 5000 series square case to be released"
> 
> on a related note, ZonaCasio also posted another article about an updated bezel design for 5600 squares which makes the bezel a two part piece allowing us to mix and match different colors and so.. Kinda inspired by the bezel design of the square MRG but much simpler.. i'd assume this could open the door for metal/resin bezel combos but we'll see about that once its out in the wild..
> View attachment 16910270
> 
> 
> Link to the article about the new bezel design: The internal bezels of the G-Shock will also be interchangeable


I wish they’d make a fitness tracker built in to a regular 5600 case. I don’t care if the screen is small. I can just use my phone to look at data.

It would also be awesome if they put Wear OS into a GA-2100.


----------



## M3N911

douglasf13 said:


> I wish they’d make a fitness tracker built in to a regular 5600 case. I don’t care if the screen is small. I can just use my phone to look at data.
> 
> It would also be awesome if they put Wear OS into a GA-2100.


yes!! i wish they would do 5600/2100 with MIP display and a simple step counter that can also sync with the fitness app.. that way casual folks can just track their steps while guys who are into fitness can still track their steps while wearing an all metal watch to the office then switch to the g squad for the gym..


----------



## BinomialSpider

M3N911 said:


> yes!! i wish they would do 5600/2100 with MIP display and a simple step counter that can also sync with the fitness app.. that way casual folks can just track their steps while guys who are into fitness can still track their steps while wearing an all metal watch to the office then switch to the g squad for the gym..


GBD200?


----------



## M3N911

BinomialSpider said:


> GBD200?


not an all metal, not solar powered.. come on man you know how picky we are on this forum 🤪


----------



## Eclipse1

Found on the G-Shock 40th Anniversary section. Generic image or silhouette of something to come?


----------



## Lu..

launches of 40th anniversary just began..........as they've done in the past, Casio will most likely release at least one every month till the beginning of 2024.....


----------



## Miklos86

Eclipse1 said:


> View attachment 17021347
> 
> 
> Found on the G-Shock 40th Anniversary section. Generic image or silhouette of something to come?


Nice. The silhouette belongs to a 2100 I reckon.


----------



## Igorek

Miklos86 said:


> Nice. The silhouette belongs to a 2100 I reckon.


Could also be 5700 series but you are probably right since 2100 is very popular


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Anyone else get the Frogman lottery email?


----------



## Ginseng108

Miklos86 said:


> The silhouette belongs to a 2100 I reckon.


In that case, I hope it was meant as a generic placeholder.


----------



## ukgnight

Miklos86 said:


> Nice. The silhouette belongs to a 2100 I reckon.


I expect 2100 anniversary to be released too. It's been released every month in the last 2 years but not a single one called "anniversary" yet.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Eclipse1 said:


> View attachment 17021347
> 
> 
> Found on the G-Shock 40th Anniversary section. Generic image or silhouette of something to come?


At least it’s round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceholio

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Anyone else get the Frogman lottery email?


i did, entered and looks like the charged my cc? Hopefully it’s a cool piece. Did I get conned or will this actually be a tough watch to get? Always wanted a frogman so I’m not too worried.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Aceholio said:


> i did, entered and looks like the charged my cc? Hopefully it’s a cool piece. Did I get conned or will this actually be a tough watch to get? Always wanted a frogman so I’m not too worried.











Casio G-Shock Master of G-Sea Frogman 30th Anniversary Limited Edition Watch | GW8230B-9A


Dive into the celebration of the 30th anniversary of the G-SHOCK Master of G Frogman family of full-fledged diver’s watches with ISO-standard 200-meter water resistance. The ever-popular second-generation Frogman, the DW-8200, made quite a splash when it




www.reeds.com




For anyone out there that wants to skip Casios games. I was interested till I saw the price, to me it's not an almost $700 watch


----------



## Moonbiter

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Casio G-Shock Master of G-Sea Frogman 30th Anniversary Limited Edition Watch | GW8230B-9A
> 
> 
> Dive into the celebration of the 30th anniversary of the G-SHOCK Master of G Frogman family of full-fledged diver’s watches with ISO-standard 200-meter water resistance. The ever-popular second-generation Frogman, the DW-8200, made quite a splash when it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reeds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone out there that wants to skip Casios games. I was interested till I saw the price, to me it's not an almost $700 watch


I have a vintage DW-8200 frog, so I'm not really up for this one... I have a DW-9000K for tides. I like this one but I don't know that I like it at that price. I appreciate the titanium construction, but my old frog has that too.


----------



## TraserH3

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Anyone else get the Frogman lottery email?



What the hell…

The yen price and UK msrp pricing coverts to around $520 but they want to charge US customers $620? And on top of that have a drawing to purchase it?

Seriously what the hell is going on?


----------



## Moonbiter

TraserH3 said:


> What the hell…
> 
> The yen price and UK msrp pricing coverts to around $520 but they want to charge US customers $620? And on top of that have a drawing to purchase it?
> 
> Seriously what the hell is going on?


Just try to buy it from Japan, honestly. Even with shipping you come out ahead.


----------



## pmf3d

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Casio G-Shock Master of G-Sea Frogman 30th Anniversary Limited Edition Watch | GW8230B-9A
> 
> 
> Dive into the celebration of the 30th anniversary of the G-SHOCK Master of G Frogman family of full-fledged diver’s watches with ISO-standard 200-meter water resistance. The ever-popular second-generation Frogman, the DW-8200, made quite a splash when it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reeds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone out there that wants to skip Casios games. I was interested till I saw the price, to me it's not an almost $700 watch


Yeah, It doesn't even have multi-band 6. It costs 810,000 won (~590 usd) here in South Korea.
While the OG Frogman GWF-1000-1 with Multiband 6 and tough solar cost around 500,000 won (~365 usd).
I don't know if the titanium construction is worth the 310,000won (~225 usd) extra.


----------



## Eclipse1

A couple of blogs are reporting that the Frogman '30th Anniversary' model has now been discontinued with production of further stock halted. 😲🤔 Time will tell if this is actually the case I guess.


----------



## jimmy1

Eclipse1 said:


> A couple of blogs are reporting that the Frogman '30th Anniversary' model has now been discontinued with production of further stock halted. 😲🤔 Time will tell if this is actually the case I guess.


Bizarrely it's still in stock in on the UK G-shock site. I'd have been tempted if not for the gold bling elements, yellow text + lack of Multiband 6.

Never had a Frogman on my wrist and want to be a believer, just need it to be a little more subtle.


----------



## Eclipse1

jimmy1 said:


> Bizarrely it's still in stock in on the UK G-shock site. I'd have been tempted if not for the gold bling elements + lack of Multiband 6. Also at £519.00 it's a little too spicy for a small digits watch.


Good point, the blogs were Japanese so I wonder if it relates to JDM?


----------



## jimmy1

Adding the tide graph has made the time area a little too cramped/busy. And in this picture, the digits appear to cast a shadow. The original looks cleaner + crisper, but credit to Casio for fitting in tough solar.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

jimmy1 said:


> Adding the tide graph has made the time area a little too cramped/busy. And in this picture, the digits appear to cast a shadow. The original looks cleaner + crisper, but credit to Casio for fitting in tough solar.
> 
> View attachment 17023076


I think I quite prefer the original one, althouh I must confess that Casio really made a reat job with this reissue...it really is true to itself correctly embodieng the most recent technological updates from Casio!


----------



## CC

jimmy1 said:


> Adding the tide graph has made the time area a little too cramped/busy. And in this picture, the digits appear to cast a shadow. The original looks cleaner + crisper, but credit to Casio for fitting in tough solar.
> 
> View attachment 17023076


When you use the back-light it obscures the display.
I couldn't even read the time (old eyes) so sent it back.


----------



## Moonbiter

CC said:


> When you use the back-light it obscures the display.
> I couldn't even read the time (old eyes) so sent it back.
> 
> View attachment 17023202


The old DW-8200 frogs also do that to an extent, a lot of them have a frog backlight graphic. Mine has the marching frog.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Eclipse1 said:


> View attachment 17021347
> 
> 
> Found on the G-Shock 40th Anniversary section. Generic image or silhouette of something to come?


Full metal GM-B2100 (2140) ?


----------



## Jomarr

STAY TUNE A NEW MR-G DIGITAL FROGMAN COMING !! 2023 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse1

Jomarr said:


> STAY TUNE A NEW MR-G DIGITAL FROGMAN COMING !! 2023
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Annnnd there goes the bank balance!


----------



## Jomarr

Eclipse1 said:


> Annnnd there goes the bank balance!


I thought the same thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Design Atelier

Jomarr said:


> I thought the same thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got any descriptions of materials used or something? I’d like to render it for a video.


----------



## Jomarr

Design Atelier said:


> Got any descriptions of materials used or something? I’d like to render it for a video.


Not yet, but i guess it will be titanium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

Assuming it has a chance of fitting my wrist, I'm saving up!


----------



## Eclipse1

30th Anniversary Frogman, Potential 40th Anniversary ’Amazon Poison Dart’ Frogman and now a Mr-G Frogman. Expensive times ahead for Frogman fans out there!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Ginseng108 said:


> Assuming it has a chance of fitting my wrist, I'm saving up!


There's time between now and then to bulk up, you MAKE it fit


----------



## L&W




----------



## Ginseng108

I'm hoping the new MRG-Frog will hew more to the classical Frog design and styling rather than the beautiful but deviant MRG-1100.


----------



## Design Atelier

L&W said:


> View attachment 17029124


Is that a place holder or vague leak image? That is an analog frogman


----------



## Eclipse1

Any more news on the 40th Anniversary Frogman? GWF-A1000APF-1A Amazon Poison Dart Frog. Very quiet on this particular model, starting to question whether it’s an actual release or not.


----------



## Pankrates

Any info on whether it's a totally new model or an MRG-version of an already released model? 

Any info on price? 

Thanks! 



Jomarr said:


> STAY TUNE A NEW MR-G DIGITAL FROGMAN COMING !! 2023
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

Pankrates said:


> Any info on whether it's a totally new model or an MRG-version of an already released model?
> 
> Any info on price?
> 
> Thanks!


It is supposed to be a totally new model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

MRG frog 2023
prepare thy wallets (and butts) 😫😭😭


----------



## pmf3d

Jomarr said:


> STAY TUNE A NEW MR-G DIGITAL FROGMAN COMING !! 2023
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MR-G Frogman will not be digital, but analog model.
Approx price: 400,000~500,000 yen
All Titanium construction, follows GWF-A1000 aesthetics
Here the Japanese blog, use translation please









MR-Gフロッグマン、2023年登場がほぼ確定。価格予想40〜50万円。 : great G-SHOCK world


更新日：2022/11/[email protected]さんをフォロー 　今年夏に一度噂になったMR-G フロッグマンですが、来年登場との情報を複数の海外掲示板で登場しています。



gshockjp.blog.jp


----------



## Mr.Jones82

pmf3d said:


> MR-G Frogman will not be digital, but analog model.
> Approx price: 400,000~500,000 yen
> All Titanium construction, follows GWF-A1000 aesthetics
> Here the Japanese blog, use translation please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR-Gフロッグマン、2023年登場がほぼ確定。価格予想40〜50万円。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 更新日：2022/11/[email protected]さんをフォロー 　今年夏に一度噂になったMR-G フロッグマンですが、来年登場との情報を複数の海外掲示板で登場しています。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp


I wonder what the dimensions will be? The current anafrog is HUGE. I couldn't imagine wearing something that big in metal even if it is Ti. Looks like the anniversary releases are going to start heating up. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Ginseng108

pmf3d said:


> MR-G Frogman will not be digital, but analog model.


Well, so much for that. 
No Frogman for me this cycle.


----------



## L&W

Design Atelier said:


> Is that a place holder or vague leak image? That is an analog frogman


It's confirmed that it will be an all titanium analog MRG Frogman. So I hope the leaked image is correct.








MR-Gフロッグマン、2023年登場がほぼ確定。価格予想40〜50万円。 : great G-SHOCK world


更新日：2022/11/[email protected]さんをフォロー 　今年夏に一度噂になったMR-G フロッグマンですが、来年登場との情報を複数の海外掲示板で登場しています。



gshockjp.blog.jp


----------



## L&W

Eclipse1 said:


> Any more news on the 40th Anniversary Frogman? GWF-A1000APF-1A Amazon Poison Dart Frog. Very quiet on this particular model, starting to question whether it’s an actual release or not.


----------



## Ginseng108

L&W said:


> It's confirmed that it will be an all titanium analog MRG Frogman. So I hope the leaked image is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR-Gフロッグマン、2023年登場がほぼ確定。価格予想40〜50万円。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 更新日：2022/11/[email protected]さんをフォロー 　今年夏に一度噂になったMR-G フロッグマンですが、来年登場との情報を複数の海外掲示板で登場しています。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp


I guess we might never again see another digital MR-G (aside from the square).
For some reason, this makes me sad.


----------



## CC

L&W said:


> View attachment 17029939
> View attachment 17029940
> View attachment 17029941


Ewwww!


----------



## Jomarr

pmf3d said:


> MR-G Frogman will not be digital, but analog model.
> Approx price: 400,000~500,000 yen
> All Titanium construction, follows GWF-A1000 aesthetics
> Here the Japanese blog, use translation please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR-Gフロッグマン、2023年登場がほぼ確定。価格予想40〜50万円。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 更新日：2022/11/[email protected]さんをフォロー 　今年夏に一度噂になったMR-G フロッグマンですが、来年登場との情報を複数の海外掲示板で登場しています。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp


Sorry guys the information they gave me said it was digital


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse1

L&W said:


> View attachment 17029939
> View attachment 17029940
> View attachment 17029941


Thank you! 🙏 Given what I've read today, MrG is a financial non starter so, for me, it's between this and the 30th anniversary. Not initially blown away by this but the case/bezel definitely interests me given its meant to be bioluminescent. Need to wait for detailed images I guess.


----------



## pmf3d

Eclipse1 said:


> Thank you! 🙏 Given what I've read today, MrG is a financial non starter so, for me, it's between this and the 30th anniversary. Not initially blown away by this but the case definitely interests me given its meant to be bioluminescence. Need to wait for detailed images I guess.


the price will be around 160,000 yen for Analog Frogman "GWF-A1000APF-1A"


----------



## L&W

Eclipse1 said:


> Thank you! 🙏 Given what I've read today, MrG is a financial non starter so, for me, it's between this and the 30th anniversary. Not initially blown away by this but the case definitely interests me given its meant to be bioluminescent. Need to wait for detailed images I guess.


It has luminescent material on the bezel like the 40th MTG & GWG. Let's wait for high-res image, I'm sure it looks better irl.


----------



## Design Atelier

L&W said:


> It's confirmed that it will be an all titanium analog MRG Frogman. So I hope the leaked image is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR-Gフロッグマン、2023年登場がほぼ確定。価格予想40〜50万円。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 更新日：2022/11/[email protected]さんをフォロー 　今年夏に一度噂になったMR-G フロッグマンですが、来年登場との情報を複数の海外掲示板で登場しています。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp


Thanks. Time to work on this.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Ginseng108 said:


> I'm hoping the new MRG-Frog will hew more to the classical Frog design and styling rather than the beautiful but deviant MRG-1100.
> View attachment 17029136


That would be a dream come true. WIth an updated module with MB6, Solar, tide/moon phase would be a no-brainer to pick up.


----------



## complexcarbs

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> That would be a dream come true. WIth an updated module with MB6, Solar, tide/moon phase would be a no-brainer to pick up.


This I am interested in finally.


----------



## atlety

diving frogman without depth gauge? not for me although I love the fluorescent


----------



## Aceholio

I dive ~50 days a year. Depth gauge is one thing I’d never use on the frog. I don’t care how good the Casio tech is, we’d never trust it for deco purposes. The tide gauge is way more use for divers imo.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

atlety said:


> diving frogman without depth gauge? not for me although I love the fluorescent


So no Frogman was for you until 2016 😆


----------



## atlety

Mr.Jones82 said:


> So no Frogman was for you until 2016 😆


then don't call it a dive watch


----------



## atlety

Aceholio said:


> I dive ~50 days a year. Depth gauge is one thing I’d never use on the frog. I don’t care how good the Casio tech is, we’d never trust it for deco purposes. The tide gauge is way more use for divers imo.


nor would we trust any other functions that were supposed to be diving ...... because this is not a diving watch it is an expensive watch that tells the time and little else


----------



## Mr.Jones82

atlety said:


> then don't call it a dive watch


Finally, I was hoping someone would show up and tell us what is and isn't a dive watch.


----------



## M3N911

atlety said:


> nor would we trust any other functions that were supposed to be diving ...... because this is not a diving watch it is an expensive watch that tells the time and little else


i'm currently not interested in the frog and i'm not a diver though i would love to try it someday, but out of curiosity, what would you consider a real dive watch and what features you look for when shopping for one.. as far as i know pro divers dont rely mainly on watches anymore. they use something that looks like a mini tablet strapped to one wrist that has all the readings, but they still have a watch on for redundant reassurance in addition to the usual analog gauges attached to their suit and O tank.. thanks!


----------



## Aceholio

My point is that living and working in the water I think I’ll get more use out of the tide function. Helps us on the go when fishing. Seems like a nice suite of functions for folks that actually live and dive on the ocean. Just my 2c.


----------



## Aceholio

M3N911 said:


> i'm currently not interested in the frog and i'm not a diver though i would love to try it someday, but out of curiosity, what would you consider a real dive watch and what features you look for when shopping for one.. as far as i know pro divers dont rely mainly on watches anymore. they use something that looks like a mini tablet strapped to one wrist that has all the readings, but they still have a watch on for redundant reassurance in addition to the usual analog gauges attached to their suit and O tank.. thanks!


anything that’s easy to time a dive and won’t implode at depth.


----------



## Miklos86

L&W said:


> View attachment 17029124


Thanks for sharing this!

Although its way too early (and blurry) but to me this seems like a slight dilution of the MR-G sub-brand. MR-Gs, like the B and G lines used to be easily distinguishable even from the closest, Tier 2 models (MT-G). The MR-G Frog was also very different, with finer lines than the unapologatically beastly original Frog.

Now the above model seems more like a GWF-M1000 (M for 'metal" instead of A1000) rather that a new, standalone MR-G model. I guess we will see. Based on the information we have so far, my Oceanus OCW-P2000 is safe in its position as my one and only Casio dive watch.
(However, if somehow this Frog manages to be significantly smaller/thinner than my Oceanus - highly doubt that - I could be tempted)

I had a similar feeling about the MR-G squares, that are not readily distinguishable for the other metal squares. They even need a gold-plated MR-G badge instead of the usual engraving. However, I admit I'm yet to handle one in person, so I may be completely wrong here.


----------



## Moonbiter

M3N911 said:


> i'm currently not interested in the frog and i'm not a diver though i would love to try it someday, but out of curiosity, what would you consider a real dive watch and what features you look for when shopping for one.. as far as i know pro divers dont rely mainly on watches anymore. they use something that looks like a mini tablet strapped to one wrist that has all the readings, but they still have a watch on for redundant reassurance in addition to the usual analog gauges attached to their suit and O tank.. thanks!





Aceholio said:


> anything that’s easy to time a dive and won’t implode at depth.


Yup, the old DW-6300 and DW-8200 frogs just have a dive timer. I think both are also ISO 6425 certified, at least the DW-8200 is. Only frog I have. Very legible, fun for swimming and yard work. I mostly got it because I liked how it looked, as I really don't do anything beyond swimming and snorkeling.


----------



## Design Atelier

Concept render almost done. Video coming soon.


----------



## Moonbiter

Design Atelier said:


> View attachment 17032697
> 
> Concept render almost done. Video coming soon.


Cool, thanks for that update! Not like I am in the market for it, but it looks very cool.


----------



## L&W

Design Atelier said:


> View attachment 17032697
> 
> Concept render almost done. Video coming soon.


Good job! 👍


----------



## TraserH3

Miklos86 said:


> Thanks for sharing this!
> 
> Although its way too early (and blurry) but to me this seems like a slight dilution of the MR-G sub-brand. MR-Gs, like the B and G lines used to be easily distinguishable even from the closest, Tier 2 models (MT-G). The MR-G Frog was also very different, with finer lines than the unapologatically beastly original Frog.
> 
> Now the above model seems more like a GWF-M1000 (M for 'metal" instead of A1000) rather that a new, standalone MR-G model. I guess we will see. Based on the information we have so far, my Oceanus OCW-P2000 is safe in its position as my one and only Casio dive watch.
> (However, if somehow this Frog manages to be significantly smaller/thinner than my Oceanus - highly doubt that - I could be tempted)
> 
> I had a similar feeling about the MR-G squares, that are not readily distinguishable for the other metal squares. They even need a gold-plated MR-G badge instead of the usual engraving. However, I admit I'm yet to handle one in person, so I may be completely wrong here.



I agree, usually Mrg models are distinct and unique. Not just an existing model with Mrg badge on it. (I guess except for the Mrg square)


----------



## atlety

The watches are more and more expensive and with fewer functions.


----------



## Aspirin-san

L&W said:


> View attachment 17029939
> View attachment 17029940
> View attachment 17029941


Actually interested. I bet this will be a fun watch to own. They have my attention.


----------



## Design Atelier

LEAKED! New MR-G Frogman 2023!


----------



## Pankrates

Design Atelier said:


> LEAKED! New MR-G Frogman 2023!


Amazing job!!! Your videos are always a pleasure to watch!


----------



## Ginseng108

Nice video. Thanks!
I miss the digi MRG of years ago.
It would have been nice to see an ana-digi, maybe with MIPS for the panel. Something truly innovative and must have. 
As it is, this watch will simply be a fancier, heavier, more expensive version of a watch I wouldn't buy anyway.
Sigh.


----------



## wrsmith

MTG B3000CX 9A(JR)


----------



## Degr8n8

Ginseng108 said:


> Well, so much for that.
> No Frogman for me this cycle.


I share the same sentiment.


Ginseng108 said:


> Nice video. Thanks!
> I miss the digi MRG of years ago.
> It would have been nice to see an ana-digi, maybe with MIPS for the panel. Something truly innovative and must have.
> As it is, this watch will simply be a fancier, heavier, more expensive version of a watch I wouldn't buy anyway.
> Sigh.


From what we know, it really looks like Casio missed the target. The Frogman was originally a digital watch. Making an analog G shock and slapping the Frogman title on it seems off to me. Additionally, nearly all modern MR-G models are analog. Making the Frogman analog just seems like a lazy approach. They really could of hit this one out of the park by paying homage go the original digital design of the watch. I’m glad they kept the MR-G square a digital, and they should of done the same here.


----------



## Jomarr

wrsmith said:


> MTG B3000CX 9A(JR)
> View attachment 17034806


Nice !!! Do you know when is going to be available? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

atlety said:


> The watches are more and more expensive and with fewer functions.


Think of how much a Seiko MM300 and it just has a timing bezel?


----------



## wrsmith

Jomarr said:


> Nice !!! Do you know when is going to be available?


I expect it will be revealed soon and available early 2023. It's inspired by Chinese "year of the rabbit"


----------



## tpax

So much Frogman, so little Rangeman


----------



## Jomarr

Design Atelier said:


> LEAKED! New MR-G Frogman 2023!


Nice concept i heard from my dealer that the MRG FROGMAN is going to cost $5,000 USA Dollars waoo !!! and is not a 40th anniversary is regular production 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlety

Degr8n8 said:


> I share the same sentiment.
> 
> 
> From what we know, it really looks like Casio missed the target. The Frogman was originally a digital watch. Making an analog G shock and slapping the Frogman title on it seems off to me. Additionally, nearly all modern MR-G models are analog. Making the Frogman analog just seems like a lazy approach. They really could of hit this one out of the park by paying homage go the original digital design of the watch. I’m glad they kept the MR-G square a digital, and they should of done the same here.


The watches are more and more expensive and with fewer functions. 
Nor would we trust any other functions that were supposed to be diving ...... because this is not a diving watch it is an expensive watch that tells the time and little else


----------



## atlety

Rocat said:


> Think of how much a Seiko MM300 and it just has a timing bezel?


that's why I don't buy seiko......we've gone from watches with multifunctions to watches without any use...that shouldn't be casio


----------



## atlety

Jomarr said:


> Buen concepto que escuché de mi distribuidor que el MRG FROGMAN va a costar $ 5,000 dólares estadounidenses waoo !!! y no es un 40 aniversario es la producción regular
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk
> [/CITA]
> AJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## James142

atlety said:


> that's why I don't buy seiko......we've gone from watches with multifunctions to watches *without any use*...that shouldn't be casio


Huh? I use the timing bezels on my divers frequently. Tiny little subdials, not so much (although they'll do in a pinch)

As for MRG, all I gotta say is I'm glad I bought mine when they weren't so nutts price-wise 🥜🥜🤑


----------



## r00t61

This thing is literally the embodied avatar of Mr. T


----------



## Moonbiter

Ginseng108 said:


> I expect it will be revealed soon and available early 2023. It's inspired by Chinese "year of the rabbit"


Cool! I was also born in a year of the rabbit, but I don't think I can pull that MTG off. I'm finding I prefer the more basic Gs in terms of looks.


----------



## hileen

New models Tone on Tone for G-Shock: DW-5600PT-5ER, DW-5700PT-5ER, GA-2100PTS-8AER, and GA-2100PT-2AER

















from TeleCasio_Channel


----------



## Drummer1

Jomarr said:


> Nice concept i heard from my dealer that the MRG FROGMAN is going to cost $5,000 USA Dollars waoo !!! and is not a 40th anniversary is regular production
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too rich for my blood . This is one I will be making a hard pass on!


----------



## Jomarr

Drummer1 said:


> Too rich for my blood . This is one I will be making a hard pass on!


Yes !! I thought the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

hileen said:


> New models Tone on Tone for G-Shock: DW-5600PT-5ER, DW-5700PT-5ER, GA-2100PTS-8AER, and GA-2100PT-2AER
> View attachment 17038319
> 
> View attachment 17038318
> 
> 
> from TeleCasio_Channel


Love to see that casio has brought back the bullbars. Classic.


----------



## Paul R

Degr8n8 said:


> Love to see that casio has brought back the bullbars. Classic.


They're especially functional on the 2100's that otherwise have a flush crystal.


----------



## wrsmith

Upcoming models:
GBX-100RH21 
GBA-800HTH22


----------



## Wasty

I really like the black and white 2100. 
While I don't care about the bullbars, the watch really seems to be very legible with the complete white hands and the white indices.


----------



## M-Shock

wrsmith said:


> Upcoming collaboration models:
> GBX-100RH21 (Rui Hachimura)


Odd that they would pair up a basketball player with the G-lide series. Maybe he's also a surfer...


----------



## wrsmith

M-Shock said:


> Odd that they would pair up a basketball player with the G-lide series. Maybe he's also a surfer...


Maybe something else then (?) I assumed this guy since that's normally what RH means


----------



## Mr.Jones82

atlety said:


> The watches are more and more expensive and with fewer functions.
> Nor would we trust any other functions that were supposed to be diving ...... because this is not a diving watch it is an expensive watch that tells the time and little else











Have you held MTGs from over 5-10 years ago and compared them with current models? I'm going to guess not. The finishing and quality of higher end G Shocks is light years beyond what it once was. As for less functions, let me guess, _gasp_, no depth meter on the Frogman 😄. So we're all the other Frogmans before 2016 garbage? 😄 The depth meter models are HUGE. Personally not sure why you'd want or need it, unless you're a salvage diver. 😄 As for the recently released Frogman, you are paying for an anniversary edition...that's the price difference. Cheap Gs are everywhere still and you haven't been robbed of your boring utilitarian colors or even positive displays, just look around.


----------



## JDM_enthusiast

Over in the Baby-G lineup, Casio has just released the BGD-5650, a slimmer, smaller version of its BGD-5000 (itself a slimmer, smaller version of the GW-M5610 square). All the features appear to be the same, except that water resistance is reduced to 10 bar and the size is now even better suited to the petite among us (if my son were still a bit younger, that blue model would suit him to a T).

I just got my daughter the BGD-5000U-1B for the sake of her school trip a few months ago, but I’d be lying if I said the obvious “new and improved!” angle on the marketing didn’t rub me the wrong way. I think the existing model looks fine on her. Really, I do. _Augh_…


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

supreme x North Face x gshock collab
it's like the ultimate in hypebeast reseller collabs 🤣 (cept maybe if it was bape lol)

crisp high five for anyone that actually manages to get one and actually keeps and wears it!


----------



## TheBearded

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> supreme x North Face x gshock collab
> it's like the ultimate in hypebeast reseller collabs 🤣 (cept maybe if it was bape lol)
> 
> crisp high five for anyone that actually manages to get one and actually keeps and wears it!


Is Bape really still around?


----------



## Moonbiter

TheBearded said:


> Is Bape really still around?


Yea, I've seen Bape stuff around when browsing secondhand G-Shocks on Yahoo Japan auctions.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

TheBearded said:


> Is Bape really still around?


very much so, they just did a collab with new balance a few months ago. just nothing with Gs for awhile.


----------



## wrsmith

GM-B2100 in yellow gold coming next year:
GM-B2100GD-9A


----------



## pmf3d

wrsmith said:


> GM-B2100 in yellow gold coming next year


----------



## Lu..

The Supreme x The North Face x G-Shock DW-6900 collaboration is launching November 25


An upcoming collaboration between streetwear brand Supreme, outerwear brand The North Face, and Casio G-Shock was officially revealed by Supreme New York and




www.g-central.com


----------



## wrsmith

pmf3d said:


> View attachment 17049534


No, that's the existing rose gold model, GM-B2100GD-5A.


----------



## Rocat

Lu.. said:


> The Supreme x The North Face x G-Shock DW-6900 collaboration is launching November 25
> 
> 
> An upcoming collaboration between streetwear brand Supreme, outerwear brand The North Face, and Casio G-Shock was officially revealed by Supreme New York and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


That yellow version (to quote another member here) looks “hawt”


----------



## M-Shock

Transparent watch window, lol. A feature I never imagined I needed on a jacket until now.


----------



## Rocat

M-Shock said:


> Transparent watch window, lol. A feature I never imagined I needed on a jacket until now.


Must protect the watch from the rain and snow. lol.


I’m sure those DW-6900’s will be pricey.


----------



## Jomarr

Rocat said:


> Must protect the watch from the rain and snow. lol.
> 
> 
> I’m sure those DW-6900’s will be pricey.


$188.00 Dollars for the Supreme x the North Face G Shock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

New classic yellow G-Shock series.









Classic yellow G-Shock series is inspired by the DW-001J-9 "Jason": DW-5610Y-9, DW-6900Y-9, GMD-S6900Y-9, GA-110Y-9A, GMA-S110Y-9A


G-Shock is releasing a special series of five classic models inspired by the distinctive yellow, gray, and red colors of the iconic DW-001J-9 from 1994. The




www.g-central.com


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> New classic yellow G-Shock series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic yellow G-Shock series is inspired by the DW-001J-9 "Jason": DW-5610Y-9, DW-6900Y-9, GMD-S6900Y-9, GA-110Y-9A, GMA-S110Y-9A
> 
> 
> G-Shock is releasing a special series of five classic models inspired by the distinctive yellow, gray, and red colors of the iconic DW-001J-9 from 1994. The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


These look nice and "old school".


----------



## wrsmith

Upcoming model:
DW-5900WY - Wasted Youth collaboration
Blue bezel+strap, white face, positive LCD


----------



## Devro

wrsmith said:


> Upcoming model:
> DW-5900WY - Wasted Youth collaboration
> Blue bezel+strap, white face, positive LCD


That sounds interesting. A good run of positive LCDs at the moment!


----------



## Eclipse1

G-Shock X Wasted Youth Collaboration.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Eclipse1 said:


> View attachment 17053044
> 
> G-Shock X Wasted Youth Collaboration.


Okay, nice! Negatives don't bother me the way they do some people, but the dw-5900 negatives are ridiculously hard to read (the three eyes just appear black all the time, too 😄), so this is nice to see! I love these goof balls, so if one pops up I'm buying one.


----------



## Lu..

packaging is funny....









Wasted Youth x G-Shock DW-5900WY-2 collaboration features the streetwear brand's Budweiser-inspired motif


Japanese streetwear brand Wasted Youth is partnering with Casio for the international release of the G-Shock DW-5900WY-2. Exclusive elements of the navy blue




www.g-central.com


----------



## aj11fan

Supreme is live


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

aj11fan said:


> Supreme is live
> View attachment 17055260


Congrats hype beasts, see you on eBay


----------



## aj11fan

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Congrats hype beasts, see you on eBay
> View attachment 17055322


Lol. I was able to get one tho. I’m putting a combi bracelet on mine.


----------



## Chempop

Rocat said:


> These look nice and "old school".


They remind me of the early 90s Sony Sports Walkman I had. Man, I loved that thing!


----------



## wrsmith

I am hearing rumors of a model which is designated *G-B001* (not the existing GA-B001)

My confidence in this rumor is quite low compared to my normal predictions... I will keep you posted if I hear more details.


----------



## M-Shock

Any December releases?


----------



## MORGANpl

🔴🟡🟢 🔵 New Jason G-B001 is coming 🔵 🟢🟡🔴
It will appear next year and will be equipped with Bluetooth, among other things. Carbon, metal, urethane... Only the price apparently won't be cool


----------



## Ginseng108

I love it. It looks great even without the bezel, like in the second picture. I don't do any square parts swapping but it could be fun with this model. I'm in.


----------



## monsters

MORGANpl said:


> 🔴🟡🟢 🔵 New Jason G-B001 is coming 🔵 🟢🟡🔴
> It will appear next year and will be equipped with Bluetooth, among other things. Carbon, metal, urethane... Only the price apparently won't be cool


Love it, but will wait until they come out with something less... Skittles


----------



## MORGANpl

Frog GWF-A100APF


----------



## Stchambe

MORGANpl said:


> 🔴🟡🟢 🔵 New Jason G-B001 is coming 🔵 🟢🟡🔴
> It will appear next year and will be equipped with Bluetooth, among other things. Carbon, metal, urethane... Only the price apparently won't be cool


lol. held together with sticky goo?


----------



## Jomarr

MORGANpl said:


> Frog GWF-A100APF
> View attachment 17067319


Is this a December release? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse1

Jomarr said:


> Is this a December release?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read previously that it's a Jan 2023 release but more than happy to be wrong and it be a December 2022 release.


----------



## M-Shock

Frog looks like an ICERC collab or something. Is that an orange beaked bird in the background? Maybe a type of eel? I would guess a sea creature would be fitting for a dive watch, but then again they did do a toad themed one.


----------



## Eclipse1

Believe this is the inspiration for the Frogman. Bless it! 😍😂


----------



## Jomarr

M-Shock said:


> Frog looks like an ICERC collab or something. Is that an orange beaked bird in the background? Maybe a type of eel? I would guess a sea creature would be fitting for a dive watch, but then again they did do a toad themed one.













It supposed to be a Amazon poison frog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonbiter

Jomarr said:


> It supposed to be a Amazon poison frog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would fit the abbreviation "APF" I think. Looks cool .


----------



## Jomarr

GWF A1000APF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse1

Jomarr said:


> GWF A1000APF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well there goes the bank balance!


----------



## Jomarr

Eclipse1 said:


> Well there goes the bank balance!


Yes !!! I definitely getting one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

Pass.


----------



## Moonbiter

Jomarr said:


> GWF A1000APF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little garish, but in a cool way. Not sure it fits with what I wear, but I do appreciate the colors on the bezel. The rainbow frog was really sought-after after its release some years ago.


----------



## Pankrates

I'm undecided. Wanna wait for the real pics but the band certainly caught my attention.


----------



## Rocat

Great. I look forward to members stating they licked the resin to see if they would experience any effects. 
This watch looks like a hot mess.


----------



## atlety

anybody know if the watch has glow in the dark strap and bisel¿?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Rocat said:


> This watch looks like a hot mess.


so does the real life frog colourwise so its kind of expected really


----------



## KenU

Wait until you see the strap. That will seal the deal!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rocat said:


> Great. I look forward to members stating they licked the resin to see if they would experience any effects.
> This watch looks like a hot mess.


True, but then everyone said the same thing about the Rainbow Toad and then whadda ya know, dozens start popping up haha

...but yeah, I'll go ahead and chime in that I'm not a fan (just setting myself up for the purchase  ). The Toad was better looking in my opinion.


----------



## CC

atlety said:


> anybody know if the watch has glow in the dark strap and bisel¿?


Who cares? NO DEPTH SENSOR!!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

CC said:


> Who cares? NO DEPTH SENSOR!!!


----------



## L&W

CC said:


> Who cares? NO DEPTH SENSOR!!!


Desk diver's don't need depth sensor. 😉


----------



## L&W

Boom!


----------



## Moonbiter

L&W said:


> Boom!
> View attachment 17068562


The band is reminiscent of the GW-201 poison frog from around 20 years ago.


----------



## Rocat

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> so does the real life frog colourwise so its kind of expected really


Agreed.


----------



## M-Shock

Cool that it's part of the 30th frog anniversary series.


----------



## eyetic

wheres the gw-9400 update!!!


----------



## JinAK

jimmy1 said:


> Adding the tide graph has made the time area a little too cramped/busy. And in this picture, the digits appear to cast a shadow. The original looks cleaner + crisper, but credit to Casio for fitting in tough solar.


A frogman.....not the watch.....the person.....is a diver by definition. I have always wondered why in the world any watch called a frogman would not have tide and lunar data. Good addition.


----------



## M-Shock

eyetic said:


> wheres the gw-9400 update!!!


The annual "love the sea and the earth" is all you get, sorry! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## atlety

CC said:


> Who cares? NO DEPTH SENSOR!!!


if it brings something that glows in the dark, it still justifies the price of a watch that only tells you the time,,,, and that you and the rest of the fans call a diving watch, hahahaha and that some clown will pay 1200 dollars


----------



## Louno

JinAK said:


> A frogman.....not the watch.....the person.....is a diver by definition. I have always wondered why in the world any watch called a frogman would not have tide and lunar data. Good addition.


Jumped on it (GW-8230B-9A) as I've wanted a Frogman for few years now and it was the perfect opportunity. To be honest I love the look and colorway but it's by far my harder to read Gshock. Numbers are small but that's ok, the main issue is the screen being so dark and lack of contrast. People are always complaining about negative screen but this frogman is a real pain in the ass to read even in bright day, while I have zero issue with my gold GMW-B5000 and black display.


----------



## CC

atlety said:


> if it brings something that glows in the dark, it still justifies the price of a watch that only tells you the time,,,, and that you and the rest of the fans call a diving watch, hahahaha and that some clown will pay 1200 dollars


You're getting confused between Dive Watch and Dive Computer.

The definition of a Dive Watch has never included a Depth Sensor. 🤡[/LIST]

Equipped with a diving time indicator (e.g. rotating bezel, digital display, or other). This device shall allow the reading of the diving time with a resolution of 1 min or better over at least 60 min.
The presence of clearly distinguishable minute markings on the watch face.
Adequate readability/visibility at 25 cm (9.8 in) in total darkness.
The presence of an indication that the watch is running in total darkness. This is usually indicated by a running second hand with a luminous tip or tail.
Magnetic resistance. This is tested by 3 exposures to a direct current magnetic field of 4,800 A/m. The watch must keep its accuracy to ± 30 seconds/day as measured before the test despite the magnetic field.
Shock resistance. This is tested by two shocks (one on the 9 o'clock side, and one to the crystal and perpendicular to the face). The shock is usually delivered by a hard plastic hammer mounted as a pendulum, so as to deliver a measured amount of energy, specifically, a 3 kg hammer with an impact velocity of 4.43 m/s. The change in rate allowed is ± 60 seconds/day.
Chemical resistance. This is tested by immersion in a 30 g/L NaCl solution for 24 hours to test its rust resistance. This test water solution has a salinity comparable to normal seawater.
Strap/band solidity. This is tested by applying a force of 200 N (45 lbf) to each spring bar (or attaching point) in opposite directions with no damage to the watch or attachment point.
The presence of an End Of Life (EOL) indicator on battery powered watches.
Testing diving watches for ISO 6425


----------



## Eclipse1

L&W said:


> Boom!
> View attachment 17068562


I guess the next question is... what's the price? 💶💷💵


----------



## Jomarr

Eclipse1 said:


> I guess the next question is... what's the price?


I heard that it will be $1,100 USA Dollars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenU

atlety said:


> if it brings something that glows in the dark, it still justifies the price of a watch that only tells you the time,,,, and that you and the rest of the fans call a diving watch, hahahaha and that some clown will pay 1200 dollars


Yes, I will be in the clown car!


----------



## MORGANpl

Jomarr said:


> Yes !!! I definitely getting one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure you book in advance as not many available


----------



## Eclipse1

MORGANpl said:


> Make sure you book in advance as not many available


Was under the impression that this is a worldwide release? 🤔


----------



## Jomarr

MORGANpl said:


> Make sure you book in advance as not many available


Yes is going to be very limited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

MORGANpl said:


> Make sure you book in advance as not many available


What do you mean book? Call an AD and mention interest?


----------



## Ginseng108

toomuchdamnrum said:


> What do you mean book? Call an AD and mention interest?


Yes, some will take a deposit or earnest money. This gets you on their list and "guarantees" the opportunity to purchase one. For example @Little Treasury Jewelers has offered to do this for 40th Anni models that might be in tight or limited supply.


----------



## Moonbiter

toomuchdamnrum said:


> What do you mean book? Call an AD and mention interest?


On some releases the Casio page has taken preorders, perhaps other sales channels do too?


----------



## atlety

Eclipse1 said:


> I guess the next question is... what's the price? 💶💷💵


I'm not getting it wrong, but is it so much work to put a depth gauge on a watch that Casio classifies as a ****ing diving watch? and what is worth more than 1100 euros=?


----------



## TheBearded

atlety said:


> I'm not getting it wrong, but is it so much work to put a depth gauge on a watch that Casio classifies as a ****ing diving watch? and what is worth more than 1100 euros=?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

atlety said:


> I'm not getting it wrong, but is it so much work to put a depth gauge on a watch that Casio classifies as a ****ing diving watch? and what is worth more than 1100 euros=?


Depth gauge and gimmicky, a$$ ugly Citizen or no depth gauge and cool G-Shock I could actually wear without carting along a vomit bag? Decision seems pretty easy to me.


----------



## danielsallfix

atlety said:


> I'm not getting it wrong, but is it so much work to put a depth gauge on a watch that Casio classifies as a ****ing diving watch? and what is worth more than 1100 euros=?


Rolex, omega and "some" other brands also have a f****ing dive watch without depth gauge. And worth a little bit more than our beloved G's


----------



## danielsallfix

Eclipse1 said:


> Was under the impression that this is a worldwide release? 🤔


The BRT was so i really hope this one is as well. Here in Sweden you could get the BRT under msrp for a short time.


----------



## atlety

danielsallfix said:


> Rolex, omega and "some" other brands also have a f****ing dive watch without depth gauge. And worth a little bit more than our beloved G's
> View attachment 17072938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17072949



human stupidity has no limits


----------



## CC

atlety said:


> human stupidity has no limits


You're making that very clear with your Depth Sensor BS.

Professional dive watches have been made for decades, the vast majority of which don't have, nor need, one.


----------



## Deep.Eye

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Depth gauge and gimmicky, a$$ ugly Citizen or no depth gauge and cool G-Shock I could actually wear without carting along a vomit bag? Decision seems pretty easy to me.


I don' really care about this watch or the depth sensor, but cmon. In terms of uglyness...i mean, this frogman looks like a plasticky, gimmicky clown's watch.


----------



## L&W

danielsallfix said:


> The BRT was so i really hope this one is as well. Here in Sweden you could get the BRT under msrp for a short time.
> View attachment 17072953


Bought mine under retail. The online dealer had 2, should have bought the other one too. 🙂


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deep.Eye said:


> I don' really care about this watch or the depth sensor, but cmon. In terms of uglyness...i mean, this frogman looks like a plasticky, gimmicky clown's watch.


🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡








🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡
How dare you, sir! The Rainbow Toad has held that title proudly since its inception and to think a new plasticky, gimmicky Frog can just show up and call itself king clown is plain ludicrous.
(Jokes aside, must confess in actuality I'm not a fan of the new colorway either).


----------



## L&W

Mr.Jones82 said:


> 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡
> View attachment 17073185
> 
> 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡
> How dare you, sir! The Rainbow Toad has held that title proudly since its inception and to think a new plasticky, gimmicky Frog can just show up and call itself king clown is plain ludicrous.
> (Jokes aside, must confess in actuality I'm not a fan of the new colorway either).


Hope it looks better IRL. BRT didn't look good either in early leaked images.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Mhhhh...
I saw this online:








this is named "TCC", btw.


----------



## L&W

GMW-B5000TCC-1JR
¥214.500


----------



## jimmy1

L&W said:


> GMW-B5000TCC-1JR
> ¥214.500
> 
> View attachment 17073801


Nice to look at in pictures but I wish we could just get some more stock of GMW-B5000TB. Just give us some toned down models, not every watch needs to be quirky.


----------



## A.G.

AstroAtlantique said:


> Mhhhh...
> I saw this online:
> View attachment 17073768
> 
> this is named "TCC", btw.





L&W said:


> GMW-B5000TCC-1JR
> ¥214.500
> 
> View attachment 17073801


Hold me! Here we go again.


----------



## Miklos86

L&W said:


> GMW-B5000TCC-1JR
> ¥214.500
> 
> View attachment 17073801


I like it. Not "must have it" but I think it'll look cool especially if the coating remains DLC and not IP. However, the negative display holds me back.


----------



## L&W

Miklos86 said:


> I like it. Not "must have it" but I think it'll look cool especially if the coating remains DLC and not IP. However, the negative display holds me back.


It has black IP coating with Lazer engraved circuit board camo pattern on the bezel and bracelet.


----------



## TheBearded

L&W said:


> It has black IP coating with Lazer engraved circuit board camo pattern on the bezel and bracelet.


B5000 Tron v2.0


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Looks really interesting to me, could be a nice addition to my DWE-5600CC.
We'll see, we'll see...


----------



## Ginseng108

I like it. Busier than the TVA but distinctive. For the price, I would have preferred laser etched DLC.
Still...the way those traces at 10:30 just stopping bugs me for some reason.


----------



## A.G.

jimmy1 said:


> Nice to look at in pictures but I wish we could just get some more stock of GMW-B5000TB. Just give us some toned down models, not every watch needs to be quirky.


The TB was actually available for a long time even to the point where you could get deep discounts. It's 3 years old at this point so it's unrealistic to keep a "limited" model in stock for so long. You do have a very valid point that the titanium models are only limited edition and there isn't a standard basic model that's always available like for the steel GMW-B5000. Heck, even the MRG squares have a standard model you can buy at any time.


L&W said:


> It has black IP coating with Lazer engraved circuit board camo pattern on the bezel and bracelet.


For the MSRP I thought it was going to be IP since it's higher than any other titanium model. Since 2021 inflation in japan has exploded (yes, I had to look it up) so maybe the price is in line with the currency. Regardless, if it's IP, Casio and you just saved me ¥214.500. Thanks.


Ginseng108 said:


> I like it. Busier than the TVA but distinctive. For the price, I would have preferred laser etched DLC.
> Still...the way those traces at 10:30 just stopping bugs me for some reason.
> View attachment 17073940


The graphic is accurate to the 3459 module circuitry. Where those traces stop is where the chip would be. You can see the same thing between the display and "LIGHT", that's another chip. It was jarring for me at first but seeing that it's accurate to the module makes sense to me.


----------



## Shackleford R101

L&W said:


> GMW-B5000TCC-1JR
> ¥214.500
> 
> View attachment 17073801


Now this is stunning. Way more attractive to me than the recent camouflage dressings. It looks busy in a very satisfying digital way.

I think it's true, no one cares what your wearing, and the casual passerby would just see a colorless lusterless greyish watch, but the closer you are and the more you look at it, you kinda get mesmerized by the intricate busy detailing.

Outside my price range, but I will say this is the first example I've seen that makes for a good argument for the negative display, which I usually loath.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Shackleford R101 said:


> Now this is stunning. Way more attractive to me than the recent camouflage dressings. It looks busy in a very satisfying digital way.
> 
> I think it's true, no one cares what your wearing, and the casual passerby would just see a colorless lusterless greyish watch, but the closer you are and the more you look at it, you kinda get mesmerized by the intricate busy detailing.
> 
> Outside my price range, but I will say this is the first example I've seen that makes for a good argument for the negative display, which I usually loath.


Reminds me of this


----------



## MORGANpl

Casio G-Shock MTG-B3000CX-9A Chinese New Year 2023 Year of the rabbit. 
Watch will be available in China with this box, and worldwide with different black box.


----------



## Jomarr

MORGANpl said:


> Casio G-Shock MTG-B3000CX-9A Chinese New Year 2023 Year of the rabbit.
> Watch will be available in China with this box, and worldwide with different black box.


Nice MTG !! i guess is a 2023 January release


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Ginseng108 said:


> I like it. Busier than the TVA but distinctive. For the price, I would have preferred laser etched DLC.
> Still...the way those traces at 10:30 just stopping bugs me for some reason.
> View attachment 17073940


Might consider it if it had a positive display.


----------



## wrsmith

I mentioned it already 2 months ago but GBD-H2000 is now very close to unveiling.









At launch there will be two models (1A, 1A9).


----------



## douglasf13

wrsmith said:


> I mentioned it already 2 months ago but GBD-H2000 is now very close to unveiling.
> View attachment 17076580
> 
> 
> At launch there will be two models (1A, 1A9).


Is it crazy for me to dream that they could just put the guts of that into a 2100 case??


----------



## Ginseng108

douglasf13 said:


> Is it crazy for me to dream that they could just put the guts of that into a 2100 case??


Yes, it is. Given the relative sizes of the 2100 and the GBD-H_1000_, there's no possible way.


----------



## douglasf13

Ginseng108 said:


> Yes, it is. Given the relative sizes of the 2100 and the GBD-H_1000_, there's no possible way.


Yeah, I meant assuming the module is new. Smartwatch technology has progressed enough to fit those features in a 2100-sized watch, at least in terms of diameter (maybe a little thicker, though.)

It’s a bit crazy to me that there isn’t a 5600, 6900 and 2100 based smartwatch on the market, yet.


----------



## Ginseng108

douglasf13 said:


> Yeah, I meant assuming the module is new. Smartwatch technology has progressed enough to fit those features in a 2100-sized watch, at least in terms of diameter (maybe a little thicker, though.)
> 
> It’s a bit crazy to me that there isn’t a 5600, 6900 and 2100 based smartwatch on the market, yet.


I hear ya. 
In this case, I don't think tech is the limiting factor. They probably could, but the 2100 isn't intended to be anything like the GBD-H. It's strictly an urban style watch and will never have "adventure" functionality.


----------



## L&W




----------



## L&W




----------



## Ginseng108

Dang, that's garish. It doesn't have the stylishness of the BRT.


----------



## L&W

Ginseng108 said:


> Dang, that's garish. It doesn't have the stylishness of the BRT.


The BRT is still the best looking one, but I think this one looks pretty cool!


----------



## douglasf13

Ginseng108 said:


> I hear ya.
> In this case, I don't think tech is the limiting factor. They probably could, but the 2100 isn't intended to be anything like the GBD-H. It's strictly an urban style watch and will never have "adventure" functionality.


I guess, but they could easily throw Wear OS into a 2100-like case for those who don’t want the larger, hyper-mech style of modern G-shock. They’d possibly sell a zillion of them.


----------



## Louno

Wasn't that what the "leaks" on Zona Casio few months ago were about, and that apparently lead to the website closing temporarly and new ownership ?


----------



## M-Shock

Ginseng108 said:


> Dang, that's garish. It doesn't have the stylishness of the BRT.


Yeah but it hits different when you lick it.


----------



## Miklos86

L&W said:


> View attachment 17077335


Thanks for sharing. Will be enjoying this one from a distance.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

I have no issue with the design, it's actually pretty cool. It's just not $1100 cool. Maybe a reasonably priced used one..


----------



## L&W

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I have no issue with the design, it's actually pretty cool. It's just not $1100 cool. Maybe a reasonably priced used one..


Price for APF is ¥137500
Won't be reasonable price used. Just look at BRT or ICERC frog.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

L&W said:


> Price for APF is ¥137500
> Won't be reasonable price used. Just look at BRT or ICERC frog.











Casio G-Shock Borneo Rainbow Toad Frogman $795!


LNIB Frogman GWF-A1000BRT Limited Special Edition This is your chance to own the Borneo Rainbow Toad for a reasonable price, a limited edition Frogman that is the most eye-catching in its long line of Frogman history. As my wife said, it is art on the wrist. Domed sapphire crystal with...




www.watchuseek.com




I remember staring at this one forever and didn't pull the trigger. Been kicking myself every time I think of the BRT 😬


----------



## Aspirin-san

The new Poison Frogman looks interesting.
Few of my critiques:

indices are again not metal, I just hate plastic indices
the poison frog on the back is not wearing gas mask
the ring of the 2nd time zone is not multicolored to make it play with light. Shifting colors would've been cool
bracelet is not carbon fiber although the one that A - Frog models use has a really nice feel to it so at least it is not trash
translucent elements is a bad choice, yellowing and poor resistance to elements... Why Casio?

Would like to see a live video, so see ya next year Casio.


----------



## timeseekeer




----------



## CC

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 17079640
> 
> View attachment 17079639


Oooooh! I like.

And I will be able to get one unlike the beautiful Polar Bear model 😞

Edit: CF band on a non JDM model?!

Double edit: Oh, looks like two different models, one CF the other not 😞


----------



## Ginseng108

Oh baby, that CF version. I want!


timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 17079640
> 
> View attachment 17079639


----------



## GraniteFraggle

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 17079640
> 
> View attachment 17079639



Dammit. That is lovely.


----------



## M-Shock

What the heck, another 9400? Okay  It's a nice looking one.


----------



## Miklos86

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 17079640
> 
> View attachment 17079639


Wow! Just when I thought I was out... they pulled me back in.


----------



## Rocat

Miklos86 said:


> Wow! Just when I thought I was out... they pulled me back in.


----------



## Miklos86

Rocat said:


> View attachment 17079910


Exactly. Although I like the reproduction by Sylvio Dante (Steven Van Zandt) so much that I recall it more than the original.


----------



## Ginseng108

What's the consensus on the stiffness or "hand" of the CF versus regular resin straps, like on the 9400 and 9300?
Can you guys feel a difference in stiffness? If so, does it translate to a difference in wearability or comfort for you?


----------



## Aspirin-san

Aspirin-san said:


> The new Poison Frogman looks interesting.
> Few of my critiques:
> 
> indices are again not metal, I just hate plastic indices
> the poison frog on the back is not wearing gas mask
> the ring of the 2nd time zone is not multicolored to make it play with light. Shifting colors would've been cool
> bracelet is not carbon fiber although the one that A - Frog models use has a really nice feel to it so at least it is not trash
> translucent elements is a bad choice, yellowing and poor resistance to elements... Why Casio?
> 
> Would like to see a live video, so see ya next year Casio.



To add to my previous post. I owned analog Frogman for a while before I flipped him.
Maybe the translucent elements on the bezel are fluoroelastomer like the strap? Anyone know if this is the case or are they just plastic? Never settled on checking this up, I know the regular A-Frogs those parts are resin.


----------



## James142

Ginseng108 said:


> What's the consensus on the stiffness or "hand" of the CF versus regular resin straps, like on the 9400 and 9300?
> Can you guys feel a difference in stiffness? If so, does it translate to a difference in wearability or comfort for you?


I find the CF band to be uncomfortable compared to the resin one, to the point that I can't even wear it.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ginseng108 said:


> What's the consensus on the stiffness or "hand" of the CF versus regular resin straps, like on the 9400 and 9300?
> Can you guys feel a difference in stiffness? If so, does it translate to a difference in wearability or comfort for you?


no. but i dont think the gw5000 band is MILES diff. than a regular5610 when on wrist so.... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## kosutasu

GWF-A1000APF live


----------



## kosutasu

Coming in April - DW-H5600

Heart Rate Monitor
GPS – via phone
Accelerometer
Bluetooth Connectivity
Step Tracker
Call and mail alerts
Biomass Case


----------



## huwp

"GPS - via phone" is like saying "Flying Car* (*if you also have a private plane)"


----------



## Pankrates

Ginseng108 said:


> What's the consensus on the stiffness or "hand" of the CF versus regular resin straps, like on the 9400 and 9300?
> Can you guys feel a difference in stiffness? If so, does it translate to a difference in wearability or comfort for you?


Personally, I love the CF bands in all the watches I own that have it (9400, gpw1000, Gwfd). I do have more than one 9400, one of them with the regular presin and I find the CF bands nicer to wear. My only complain is that they could be a little bit longer.


----------



## Pankrates

kosutasu said:


> GWF-A1000APF live


Very nice! I wonder how would the black bezel pieces or the black with red letters look on this one.


----------



## Pankrates

kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


And solar!!!! I wonder how much does the battery give


----------



## kosutasu

GBD-H2000 in March


----------



## ronalddheld

kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


I suppose no positive display version?


----------



## kosutasu

ronalddheld said:


> I suppose no positive display version?


No... it seems that they will follow the GBD-200 pattern


----------



## Pankrates

kosutasu said:


> GBD-H2000 in March


Thank you very much for the posts! Much appreciated! 
Do you have any info on the module of the 2000, in particular if there is anything different from the GBD-H1000?


----------



## kosutasu

Pankrates said:


> Thank you very much for the posts! Much appreciated!
> Do you have any info on the module of the 2000, in particular if there is anything different from the GBD-H1000?


There is a mention of a brand new module being more accurate, but no more than that.

The spec are:

Heart Rate Monitor
Brand New Module More Accurate
Solar Powered
GPS
Bluetooth Connectivity
Triple Sensor: : Altometer /Barometer
and Thermometer
Accelerometer
Gyroscope : Management physical and
mental wellbeing
Sleep Tracking
Step Tracker
Multi Sport logs
Call and mail alerts
Shock Resist
Vibration Resist
Stopwatch
200m water Resistant
Timer Alarm
World Time
Stopwatch
4 Daily Alarms


----------



## Ginseng108

kosutasu said:


> No... it seems that they will follow the GBD-200 pattern


As in negative display or as in negative MIPS display?


----------



## Ginseng108

kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


Just in time for birthday. That MB looks worth a shot.


----------



## kosutasu

Ginseng108 said:


> As in negative display or as in negative MIPS display?


As in negative display. I have no details on the actual display, but as with GBD-200, it seems that there is not going to be a version with a positive display available.


----------



## Chempop

kosutasu said:


> *Coming in April - DW-H5600*


Holy ****! First G I've been interested in and almost certain to buy since DW5035.


----------



## pmf3d

kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


That’s a very attractive square in a long time


----------



## Chempop

pmf3d said:


> That’s a very attractive square in a long time


Truth! And I just noticed how there are two bezel designs with and without the metal bumper. You can tell they were keeping purists in mind when they decided to do a version with the standard resin bezel, that's something I'd have never expected but makes me so happy inside


----------



## jimmy1

kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


🤘Day one for the all black model.
Classic square look. 
Legible negative display.
Solar. 
The only thing that would be the icing on the cake would be a screw back for some weight and solidness - maybe next one.


----------



## pmf3d

Chempop said:


> Holy ****! First G I've been interested in and almost certain to buy since DW5035.


It’s one of the G-SHOCKs that are an instant buy.


----------



## M3N911

ronalddheld said:


> I suppose no positive display version?


these look like they have an MIP display so i guess no positive display is needed as MIP is way more clearer than regular negative display.. hope they retain the regular 5600 dimensions so i can mod one with a titanium bracelet and bezel


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


has everything but i bet theres still going to be some complaining theres no mb6 😅

...oh but it has bt so they wouldnt buy it anyway 🤷‍♂️🙄🤣


----------



## dgaddis

kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


That's pretty awesome. Hopefully it's the same size as a regular square. MIPS display + solar + heart rate monitor.


----------



## A.G.

jimmy1 said:


> 🤘Day one for the all black model.
> Classic square look.
> Legible negative display.
> Solar.
> The only thing that would be the icing on the cake would be a screw back for some weight and solidness - maybe next one.


The heart rate monitor is usually on the case back so it would have to be a model without it. Maybe they are using this model as a test run and if it's successful they can release a premium version with a screw down case and a slightly different module.


kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


This is what a lot of people were asking for so it should be popular. It will not be for everyone because it lacks MB6 and has evil bluetooth but enough people will be interested. I share the same sentiment as many already mentioned, keep the same dimensions for interchangeable bands and bezels!

Personally I just enjoy screw down case backs too much to get anything else. Also, MIPs are too slow and clunky for my tastes. I'm going to miss out on that big time display. It's so much bigger than the one found in a basic square. It's certainly going to have a fanbase and it looks great.


----------



## TTV

A.G. said:


> The heart rate monitor is usually on the case back so it would have to be a model without it. Maybe they are using this model as a test run and if it's successful they can release a premium version with a screw down case and a slightly different module.
> 
> This is what a lot of people were asking for so it should be popular. It will not be for everyone because it lacks MB6 and has evil bluetooth but enough people will be interested. I share the same sentiment as many already mentioned, keep the same dimensions for interchangeable bands and bezels!
> 
> Personally I just enjoy screw down case backs too much to get anything else. Also, MIPs are too slow and clunky for my tastes. I'm going to miss out on that big time display. It's so much bigger than the one found in a basic square. It's certainly going to have a fanbase and it looks great.


Screw back is challenging for the charging port point of view and steel back would block wireless charging as well.


----------



## scotthp49

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 17079640
> 
> View attachment 17079639


I like this and hope it means a few more 9400 options, especially if they would roll them out to the US. I don’t like any of the three normal color ways, and we don’t get a lot of limited editions.


----------



## Design Atelier

working to get this out later today or early tomorrow. I had to clean up the image a bit.


----------



## Ginseng108

All-black...you will be all mine. 
This is the watch that could get me to try wearing one on each wrist again.
Oh, and this is absolutely MIPS. The display characters look exactly like the ones on my GBD-200 and not like that on any of my squares, pos or neg. Shwing!



Design Atelier said:


> View attachment 17083150
> 
> working to get this out later today or early tomorrow. I had to clean up the image a bit.


----------



## Design Atelier

Ginseng108 said:


> All-black...you will be all mine.
> This is the watch that could get me to try wearing one on each wrist again.
> Oh, and this is absolutely MIPS. The display characters look exactly like the ones on my GBD-200 and not like that on any of my squares, pos or neg. Shwing!


The big thing for me is that this is tough Solar. I’d like to see this compete against smart watches.


----------



## Ginseng108

Design Atelier said:


> The big thing for me is that this is tough Solar. I’d like to see this compete against smart watches.


I'm not sure. It does not use the "Tough Solar" branding, rather referring to it as "solar powered." 
In my experience, the phrasing in marketing materials is done with precision. The question in my mind is what is the ramification of a Square being solar but not "Tough Solar."


----------



## Design Atelier

Ginseng108 said:


> I'm not sure. It does not use the "Tough Solar" branding, rather referring to it as "solar powered."
> In my experience, the phrasing in marketing materials is done with precision. The question in my mind is what is the ramification of a Square being solar but not "Tough Solar."


Good point. Needs to be tested for sure.


----------



## evvyou

saving up for the DW-H5600


----------



## Chempop

Love that the A-button isn't recessed, and that they gave the all resin bezel option (which is the one I will likely get. Having the C mode button a different color is the only questionable design choice here, and for the black resin model it is balanced out with a tad more of that copper on the printed glass.

Which one/s are you guys leaning towards? Also, I'd be surprised (but thrilled) if standard 5600E style resin could be swapped.

Finally, though who have the previous MIP display 'wanna-be-squares' how loud is the alarm compared to DW5600E or GWM5610? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ginseng108

Chempop said:


> Love that the A-button isn't recessed, and that they gave the all resin bezel option (which is the one I will likely get. Having the C mode button a different color is the only questionable design choice here, and for the black resin model it is balanced out with a tad more of that copper on the printed glass.
> 
> Which one/s are you guys leaning towards? Also, I'd be surprised (but thrilled) if standard 5600E style resin could be swapped.
> 
> Finally, though who have the previous MIP display 'wanna-be-squares' how loud is the alarm compared to DW5600E or GWM5610? Thanks in advance


All-black metal for me...but then again, the black resin has some nice color accents. Oh well, I have a few months to make up my mind. 

The beeper on my GBD-200 is much louder than on my 5610. Roughly speaking, about twice the perceived volume.


----------



## M-Shock

The GPRB1000 range beast and GBDH1000 move were also "solar powered". So we can assume it also needs to be charged with a cable to ensure full functionality.


----------



## Ginseng108

M-Shock said:


> The GPRB1000 range beast and GBDH1000 move were also "solar powered". So we can assume it also needs to be charged with a cable to ensure full functionality.


Indeed. A shot of the case back would be definitive.


----------



## Miklos86

If the specs are right I can see myself swap my Garmin Instinct for the MB. Looks promising indeed!

Naturally I will need to see battery life, autonomy, configuration, size etc. I'm sure more colors will follow as well, a tan version with this clear black negative display would be killer.


----------



## Rocat

Design Atelier said:


> View attachment 17083150
> 
> working to get this out later today or early tomorrow. I had to clean up the image a bit.


This looks great. I’m late to the party on this one. Any price information?


----------



## kosutasu

Rocat said:


> This looks great. I’m late to the party on this one. Any price information?


Expect the DW-H5600MB to be priced at £315


----------



## Rocat

kosutasu said:


> Expect the DW-H5600MB to be priced at £315


Thanks for the information


----------



## ronalddheld

Passing on all negative displays, MIP or not.


----------



## L&W

Ginseng108 said:


> I'm not sure. It does not use the "Tough Solar" branding, rather referring to it as "solar powered."
> In my experience, the phrasing in marketing materials is done with precision. The question in my mind is what is the ramification of a Square being solar but not "Tough Solar."


Solar-powered = Tough solar


----------



## M-Shock

L&W said:


> Solar-powered = Tough solar


----------



## Lu..

kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


this is awesome….love the higher resolution display of the GBD200s as the negative is easier to read vs the current squares…love to see the DW-H5600MB (metal?) model in the “original” red line colorway….


----------



## Design Atelier

LEAKED! Smart G-Shock Square! #gshock #smartgadgets





Special thanks to Kosutasu for the image.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Miklos86 said:


> If the specs are right I can see myself swap my Garmin Instinct for the MB. Looks promising indeed!
> 
> Naturally I will need to see battery life, autonomy, configuration, size etc. I'm sure more colors will follow as well, a tan version with this clear black negative display would be killer.


I love G Shocks but in terms of swapping, I don't know if I'm there. Depends on how detailed you want your fitness stats. I'm using my Instinct for some race training and the Garmin Connect app is pretty outstanding. Not just the basics like pace and heart rate but all the little details like cadence, VO2 max, heart rate zone times, etc. Even stuff like GPS maps that I can zoom in on and look at stats for that moment in time.


----------



## Ginseng108

Design Atelier said:


> LEAKED! Smart G-Shock Square! #gshock #smartgadgets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Kosutasu for the image.


Nice workup. This is going to be an exciting release. I wish it was a large area charger though. Those three-point chargers are finicky. So easy to dislodge.


----------



## Lu..

Leaked: G-Shock DW-H5600 with heart rate monitor and solar power


The DW-H5600 will have an optical heart rate monitor, solar-assisted charging, and wired charging like the GBD-H1000 (below).




www.g-central.com


----------



## Ginseng108

Lu.. said:


> Leaked: G-Shock DW-H5600 with heart rate monitor and solar power
> 
> 
> The DW-H5600 will have an optical heart rate monitor, solar-assisted charging, and wired charging like the GBD-H1000 (below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17084292


That is not the H5600 case. See the button at 3 o'clock? This is the the GBD-H1000. I guess they're showing what a sensor + mag charger solar powered watch case back looks like.


----------



## ADAN

Ginseng108 said:


> Por cierto. Una foto del fondo de la caja sería definitiva.
> [/COTIZAR]
> En conunidad de mi canal mostré la trasera del DW-H5600, es igual a la del H1000.
> YouTube ges gshock en español[/CITA]


----------



## TTV

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I love G Shocks but in terms of swapping, I don't know if I'm there. Depends on how detailed you want your fitness stats. I'm using my Instinct for some race training and the Garmin Connect app is pretty outstanding. Not just the basics like pace and heart rate but all the little details like cadence, VO2 max, heart rate zone times, etc. Even stuff like GPS maps that I can zoom in on and look at stats for that moment in time.


Casio's present MOVE app offering is just crap for these fitness watches, completely new app should be released asap. Garmin Connect is really good and it keeps me in the Garmin camp with my Fenix7.

As for square lover like me, the new MIP DW-H5600 is a must have piece. Not for any tracking/sensing/connections but for the shape and looks 😍


----------



## lucian03081982

jimmy1 said:


> 🤘Day one for the all black model. Classic square look. Legible negative display. Solar. The only thing that would be the icing on the cake would be a screw back for some weight and solidness - maybe next one.


 Do you think it will have hourly Chime?


----------



## lucian03081982

Pankrates said:


> And solar!!!! I wonder how much does the battery give


What about hourly Chime?


----------



## TTV

Looking forward the GMW-H5000 MIP release (not leak, yet) 😍😍


----------



## mbnv992

lucian03081982 said:


> Do you think it will have hourly Chime?


This is a very good question and was wondering they myself. None of the other MIP displayed Casio watches have an hourly chime feature - what I thought was odd for sure. I love my hour chime and have it on on all my watches ( when I wear them of course. If I had them on on ALL my watches at once, my wife would throw me out of the house )


----------



## douglasf13

Louno said:


> Wasn't that what the "leaks" on Zona Casio few months ago were about, and that apparently lead to the website closing temporarly and new ownership ?


Yeah, it looks like that was the new 5600, which is really cool, and I’ll likely buy one, but still quite different than full-on Wear OS in a 2100 body.


----------



## mohindersuresh

kosutasu said:


> Coming in April - DW-H5600
> 
> Heart Rate Monitor
> GPS – via phone
> Accelerometer
> Bluetooth Connectivity
> Step Tracker
> Call and mail alerts
> Biomass Case


Do you think they'll add vibration ? I just want a new square with vibe


----------



## hileen

The new Rangeman coming soon (image from TeleCasio)


----------



## Ginseng108

Looks familiar.
But why would a full-digital have four buttons plus a crown?


hileen said:


> The new Rangeman coming soon (image from TeleCasio)
> View attachment 17087548


----------



## ADAN

Rangeman or Mudman?


https://youtube.com/@GESGSHOCK


----------



## MORGANpl

ADAN said:


> Rangeman or Mudman?
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/@GESGSHOCK
> 
> 
> View attachment 17087852
> 
> View attachment 17087851
> 
> View attachment 17087850


Rangeman


----------



## M-Shock

That looks like the GPRB1000 with a link to a telegram chat? Smells sus.


----------



## Rocat

Those drawings look like the display will be MIP. Let us hope it is not as cumbersome as the GBD and GBX series in terms of navigating through the menus. Fingers crossed.



ADAN said:


> Rangeman or Mudman?
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/@GESGSHOCK
> 
> 
> View attachment 17087852
> 
> View attachment 17087851
> 
> View attachment 17087850


----------



## pmf3d

hileen said:


> The new Rangeman coming soon (image from TeleCasio)
> View attachment 17087548


Looks almost identical to the old 1000 rangeman. 
Marker missing at 3:00 o'clock position as well
I don't think it's a new model


----------



## Miklos86

Well, the new Rangeman seems very similar to the Rangebeast. I'm afraid size-wise as well... fingers crossed they manage to keep it smaller.

After re-reading the thread I noticed that the H5600 only has "phone GPS". If that is the case it's not really a Garmin Instinct contender. Again, fingers crossed, especially for the pricing, because the Instinct is a serious threat, the 2 Solar version offers full autonomy (smartwatch mode with unlimited battery life with solar charging alone). With the recent release of the Instinct Crossover, earlier models, like the 2 Solar is bound to depreciate a lot. Which means it will be available dirt cheap by the time the H5600 becomes available.


----------



## tpax

Miklos86 said:


> Well, the new Rangeman seems very similar to the Rangebeast. I'm afraid size-wise as well... fingers crossed they manage to keep it smaller.
> 
> After re-reading the thread I noticed that the H5600 only has "phone GPS". If that is the case it's not really a Garmin Instinct contender. Again, fingers crossed, especially for the pricing, because the Instinct is a serious threat, the 2 Solar version offers full autonomy (smartwatch mode with unlimited battery life with solar charging alone). With the recent release of the Instinct Crossover, earlier models, like the 2 Solar is bound to depreciate a lot. Which means it will be available dirt cheap by the time the H5600 becomes available.


I got my Instinct 2 Solar Tactical for 350€, the non-tactical is even cheaper. And for that price, it has an amazing value. The only thing that would motivate me to get a new G-Shock, would be the release of a new Rangeman/Rangebeast.


----------



## Rocat

tpax said:


> I got my Instinct 2 Solar Tactical for 350€, the non-tactical is even cheaper. And for that price, it has an amazing value. The only thing that would motivate me to get a new G-Shock, would be the release of a new Rangeman/Rangebeast.


I am a big fan of Casio G-Shocks and Pro Treks but since the Garmin Instinct hit the market Casio’s don’t even compare in my opinion. I currently have a standard Instinct and am considering a Solar version


----------



## Lu..




----------



## Dan GSR

It's gonna be blue


----------



## Dan GSR




----------



## Ginseng108

Hodinkee. Pass.
And that shade of blue...blech.


----------



## Rocat

Ginseng108 said:


> Hodinkee. Pass.
> And that shade of blue...blech.



It looks like the Johnny Cupcake blue from years back.


----------



## Devro

Ginseng108 said:


> Hodinkee. Pass.
> And that shade of blue...blech.


Yep, I think I agree. I like the other 2 versions but this looks like it faded in the sun.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

I try to to yuck anyone's yum. Personally can't wait for the release tomorrow. My other one needs company


----------



## Devro

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I try to to yuck anyone's yum. Personally can't wait for the release tomorrow. My other one needs company
> View attachment 17089436


I had my cream one out of the box for about a day before I stained the strap with blue dye from my jeans... I don't deserve nice things.


----------



## copperjohn

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I try to to yuck anyone's yum. Personally can't wait for the release tomorrow. My other one needs company
> View attachment 17089436


Me too. I bought the first one, and when my wife saw it, she was sad that she didn’t buy for me. She did buy the second one, I didn’t even realize she did. I just showed her the email for the third one. She can’t wait to buy for me. we enjoy his music, although she really really loves his music. We enjoy the music together and she likes it when I wear the watches.

To each their own.


----------



## TraserH3

so what is the difference between watch marked "Tough Solar" vs "Solar Powered", maybe something with being able to pass certain abuse testing?


Hodinkee John Mayer gshocks = 🤮


----------



## dgaddis

copperjohn said:


> Me too. I bought the first one, and when my when I saw it, she was sad that she didn’t buy for me. She did buy the second one, I didn’t even realize she did. I just showed her the email for the third one. She can’t wait to buy for me. we enjoy his music, although she really really loves his music. We enjoy the music together and she likes it when I wear the watches.
> 
> To each their own.


I took the PE exam in Oct and spent a LOT of time studying with headphones in for about four months, and at the end of the year in my Spotify 'year in review' thing John Mayer was my top artist. The new album is great low-key background tunes.






Can't tell what watch he's wearing here...


----------



## Orange_GT3

Anything with Hodwankee's name on it or associated with it is to be avoided!


----------



## copperjohn

Orange_GT3 said:


> Anything with Hodwankee's name on it or associated with it is to be avoided!


Why?


----------



## Rocat

TraserH3 said:


> so what is the difference between watch marked "Tough Solar" vs "Solar Powered", maybe something with being able to pass certain abuse testing?
> 
> 
> Hodinkee John Mayer gshocks = 🤮


I “liked” this post specifically for the vomit emoji.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Devro said:


> I had my cream one out of the box for about a day before I stained the strap with blue dye from my jeans... I don't deserve nice things.


Raw denim?


----------



## Devro

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Raw denim?


Not as far as I know. Normal jeans, but new. 

Anyway, I sold the watch. That style of 6900 strap never quite fits me comfortably. Prefer the style shared with the 5900 and also the gw-5000 bands.


----------



## M3N911

dgaddis said:


> I took the PE exam in Oct and spent a LOT of time studying with headphones in for about four months, and at the end of the year in my Spotify 'year in review' thing John Mayer was my top artist. The new album is great low-key background tunes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell what watch he's wearing here...


Love his music.. and he's a big watch nerd.. he wears everything from Patek Philip to standard Casios and everything in between.. it could be anything!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Miklos86 said:


> After re-reading the thread I noticed that the H5600 only has "phone GPS". If that is the case it's not really a Garmin Instinct contender.


Was it meant to "contend" with the Instinct? I'm pretty sure that wasn't the intention. Even if this had GPS that wouldn't steer the overwhelming majority of Instict owners towards G-Shock. GPS or no GPS, they're completely different watches with different markets.


----------



## pmf3d

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Was it meant to "contend" with the Instinct? I'm pretty sure that wasn't the intention. Even if this had GPS that wouldn't steer the overwhelming majority of Instict owners towards G-Shock. GPS or no GPS, they're completely different watches with different markets.


Exactly,
Original G-shock was never intended to be worn behind a desk.
It is a tough watch for a tough environment. 
Garmin will not survive a year in a similar circumstance.


----------



## Design Atelier

The New John Mayer X Hodinkee X G-Shock DW-6900 #gshock #hodinkee #johnmayer


----------



## Mr.Jones82

pmf3d said:


> Exactly,
> Original G-shock was never intended to be worn behind a desk.
> It is a tough watch for a tough environment.
> Garmin will not survive a year in a similar circumstance.


Hmmm, that's not what I meant. I'm sure a Garmin can survive anything the average Jie throws at it. I was just saying the comparison in that situation didn't work and that Gs in general are a different market.


----------



## L&W

L&W said:


> View attachment 17077346


Real life photos


----------



## tpax

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Was it meant to "contend" with the Instinct? I'm pretty sure that wasn't the intention. Even if this had GPS that wouldn't steer the overwhelming majority of Instict owners towards G-Shock. GPS or no GPS, they're completely different watches with different markets.


The Instinct 2 is a durable outdoor watch for outdoor activities with same/similar sensors like, let's say a Rangeman. The question is not if the average Garmin user would go for a G-Shock instead, but which watch would someone purchase who is in the market for a durable outdoor watch. And Instinct's value proposition is just great at the moment. G-Shock's target market are not G-Shock fanboys only.



pmf3d said:


> Exactly,
> Original G-shock was never intended to be worn behind a desk.
> It is a tough watch for a tough environment.
> Garmin will not survive a year in a similar circumstance.


That's pretty much ********. The Instinct is a durable watch for pretty much the same use cases as certain G-Shock models, and would very well survive in similar conditions.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

tpax said:


> G-Shock's target market are not G-Shock fanboys only.


The Instinct and Rangeman really couldn't be further apart 😆 . Again, my point is if you're looking for what a Garmin offers, then you're looking at Garmin, Apple, Samsung, Suunto, etc. not really a G-Shock. Yes, they are very different watches and no they're not really competing. If they were then Garmin would be selling a million plus watches like Casio every year since they clearly have better tech, but they're not (and not even close) because people aren't buying Casios for their tech.

Sure, Casio has a few models here and there that offer a bit of what a Garmin offers, but they're more niche products for Casio (I'm not talking sensors, but h1000 and similar speced models). I would say 90%, if not more, of Casio buyers aren't buying them for their tech or choosing them over Garmins, and plain and simple weren't looking for a Garmin in the first place, but purchased a Casio because it looks cool and they're not fanboys just people looking for some fun and affordable wrist candy. The fact that Casios are rugged and reliable is a bit of an after thought for many. That's more for the fanboys you speak of.

Edit: Yay, we get debate about Garmins again. Gee, haven't heard this all before     I'm going to leave it at this. No need to sidetrack the thread with the same old arguments. Enjoy your Garmin.


----------



## tpax

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The Instinct and Rangeman really couldn't be further apart 😆 . Again, my point is if you're looking for what a Garmin offers, then you're looking at Garmin, Apple, Samsung, Suunto, etc. not really a G-Shock. Yes, they are very different watches and no they're not really competing. If they were then Garmin would be selling a million plus watches like Casio every year since they clearly have better tech, but they're not (and not even close) because people aren't buying Casios for their tech.
> 
> Sure, Casio has a few models here and there that offer a bit of what a Garmin offers, but they're more niche products for Casio (I'm not talking sensors, but h1000 and similar speced models). I would say 90%, if not more, of Casio buyers aren't buying them for their tech or choosing them over Garmins, and plain and simple weren't looking for a Garmin in the first place, but purchased a Casio because it looks cool and they're not fanboys just people looking for some fun and affordable wrist candy. The fact that Casios are rugged and reliable is a bit of an after thought for many. That's more for the fanboys you speak of.
> 
> Edit: Yay, we get debate about Garmins again. Gee, haven't heard this all before     I'm going to leave it at this. No need to sidetrack the thread with the same old arguments. Enjoy your Garmin.


Perfect example of how fanboyism eats brain. Keep the change.


----------



## Ginseng108

tpax said:


> Perfect example of how fanboyism eats brain. Keep the change.


There's no need to be pissy with people who hold different, _credible_ viewpoints. I don't mean the "tinfoil hat brigade."

Frankly, I don't care how much you think you know, I certainly wouldn't want to engage with you as it seems either you're right or everyone else is wrong and if you're wrong, you're an idiot or fanboy. Not much reason to talk from that basis.


----------



## Miklos86

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Was it meant to "contend" with the Instinct? I'm pretty sure that wasn't the intention. Even if this had GPS that wouldn't steer the overwhelming majority of Instict owners towards G-Shock. GPS or no GPS, they're completely different watches with different markets.


Sorry, I meant compete. Not my first language. 

Based on what I read so far I can see both the Instinct and square G in the same collection. It's great that we have choice.


----------



## tpax

Ginseng108 said:


> There's no need to be pissy with people who hold different, _credible_ viewpoints. I don't mean the "tinfoil hat brigade."


It wasn't a matter of personal opinions, it was about false statements. Alone the statement, that the Instinct and Rangeman couldn't be further apart, is either ignorance or fanboy gibberish. Those two watches have so much in common, that saying otherwise can't be justified with "opinions"™. Just to back it up a litte, without putting too much effort in it:


*Rangeman*​*Instinct 2 Solar*​AltimeterAltimeterBarometerBarometerThermometerThermometerDigital CompassDigital CompassSolar poweredSolar poweredTheoretically infinite battery lifeTheoretically infinite battery lifeTough design for outdoor activities and harshTough design for outdoor activitiesWater resistanceWater resistance

But it's obvious, that some people like smilies more than facts.


----------



## TTV

tpax said:


> It wasn't a matter of personal opinions, it was about false statements. Alone the statement, that the Instinct and Rangeman couldn't be further apart, is either ignorance or fanboy gibberish. Those two watches have so much in common, that saying otherwise can't be justified with "opinions"™. Just to back it up a litte, without putting too much effort in it:
> 
> 
> *Rangeman*​*Instinct 2 Solar*​AltimeterAltimeterBarometerBarometerThermometerThermometerDigital CompassDigital CompassSolar poweredSolar poweredTheoretically infinite battery lifeTheoretically infinite battery lifeTough design for outdoor activities and harshTough design for outdoor activitiesWater resistanceWater resistance
> 
> But it's obvious, that some people like smilies more than facts.


Yes, 5% of Garmin's features match to those 100% of Rangeman, that is a fact. Maybe the remaining 95% makes the slight difference some are able to see without fanboism or smileys 🙂👍


----------



## M-Shock

There is zero collectability with Garmin's. They are literally e-waste from the factory like every other smart watch out there.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

tpax said:


> It wasn't a matter of personal opinions, it was about false statements. Alone the statement, that the Instinct and Rangeman couldn't be further apart, is either ignorance or fanboy gibberish. Those two watches have so much in common, that saying otherwise can't be justified with "opinions"™. Just to back it up a litte, without putting too much effort in it:
> 
> 
> *Rangeman*​*Instinct 2 Solar*​AltimeterAltimeterBarometerBarometerThermometerThermometerDigital CompassDigital CompassSolar poweredSolar poweredTheoretically infinite battery lifeTheoretically infinite battery lifeTough design for outdoor activities and harshTough design for outdoor activitiesWater resistanceWater resistance
> 
> But it's obvious, that some people like smilies more than facts.












Ugh, pulled back in 😄 
Sorry. I didn't know you wanted facts. I thought you were more interested in name calling and ad hominem attacks. Sorry, here are your facts. Please help me find the Rangeman that competes with this and explain how someone looking for all these smart watch capabilities would then choose a Rangeman. 









































































































I dislike Garmins and have no intention of buying one, but I can be objective and see their appeal. You should try objectivity sometime.

Anyway forgive me, I mistook you earlier for someone who knew what they were talking about. Won't happen again.


----------



## atlety

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 17092152
> 
> 
> Ugh, pulled back in 😄
> Sorry. I didn't know you wanted facts. I thought you were more interested in name calling and ad hominem attacks. Sorry, here are your facts. Please help me find the Rangeman that competes with this and explain how someone looking for all these smart watch capabilities would then choose a Rangeman.
> View attachment 17092164
> 
> View attachment 17092167
> 
> View attachment 17092156
> 
> View attachment 17092159
> 
> View attachment 17092160
> 
> View attachment 17092166
> 
> View attachment 17092161
> 
> View attachment 17092162
> 
> View attachment 17092165
> 
> View attachment 17092158
> 
> View attachment 17092157
> 
> View attachment 17092163
> 
> View attachment 17092155
> 
> 
> I dislike Garmins and have no intention of buying one, but I can be objective and see their appeal. You should try objectivity sometime.
> 
> Anyway forgive me, I mistook you earlier for someone who knew what they were talking about. Won't happen again.


hahahahaha but if you say here why the hell a frogman that is a diving watch does not have a depth gauge and many other functions that the previous one had that was cheaper, that is, they launch a new one that is more expensive and worse, with fewer features and they begin to insult you, hahahahaha it's funny, there are more and more monkeys.....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I'm not saying I'm perfect, but I've generally tried to engage in debate and conversation throughout this forum respectfully. What I haven't engaged in is personal attacks (I'll attack ugly Citizen watches though without remorse 😄). I'll leave that to others. I guess I shouldn't be surprised when some people cannot see the difference.


----------



## ukgnight

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm not saying I'm perfect, but I've generally tried to engage in debate and conversation throughout this forum respectfully. What I haven't engaged in is personal attacks (I'll attack ugly Citizen watches though without remorse 😄). I'll leave that to others. I guess I shouldn't be surprised when some people cannot see the difference.


ugly citizen watch? I just got a green eco-drive promaster from Amazon during bf sale for $120 here https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08D9SY2T2/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. The watch is so cool and beautiful.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ginseng108 said:


> Looks familiar.
> But why would a full-digital have four buttons plus a crown?


why does the gbdh have 6 buttons? 😂

crown makes it quicker to scroll thru the extensive menus


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Rocat said:


> It looks like the Johnny Cupcake blue from years back.


the JC is more teal with green denoted by its -3 suffix. this one is closer to the dw6900sg


----------



## Mr.Jones82

ukgnight said:


> ugly citizen watch? I just got a green eco-drive promaster from Amazon during bf sale for $120 here https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08D9SY2T2/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. The watch is so cool and beautiful.


Jeez, it was a joke. It was a reference to a Citizen posted previously. I have a Citizen, too. 😄 No hate here...although Citizen is the only watch brand I've ever owned a watch of that irreparably broke on me.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

atlety said:


> hahahahaha but if you say here why the hell a frogman that is a diving watch does not have a depth gauge and many other functions that the previous one had that was cheaper, that is, they launch a new one that is more expensive and worse, with fewer features and they begin to insult you, hahahahaha it's funny, there are more and more monkeys.....


except the Afrog is less than the Dfrog 🤷‍♂️ you keep using that same incorrect "fact". you also completely ignore that its a parallel model, not a successor. same ol broken record, all over a depth sensor, even tho no other frog has ever had it lol 😅


----------



## Eclipse1

Back to the Leaks and Rumours theme...

Dropped yesterday on G-Shock UK IG account.


----------



## d4m0

quakeroatmeal said:


> Did they recently refresh the Large Quartz to have quickswitch? I am seeing on the website it has it, but the manual wind model does not. I wonder if a refresh is coming...





pmf3d said:


> Looks almost identical to the old 1000 rangeman.
> Marker missing at 3:00 o'clock position as well
> I don't think it's a new model


 Is it a replacement model for the GPR-B1000 Rangeman or the GW-9400 Rangeman ?


----------



## Ginseng108

Eclipse1 said:


> View attachment 17092801
> 
> 
> Back to the Leaks and Rumours theme...
> 
> Dropped yesterday on G-Shock UK IG account.


The...Rockmaster?


----------



## Eclipse1

Ginseng108 said:


> The...Rockmaster?


That would be cool but I have a nasty suspicion it relates to those metallic bezel/case watches that (images were posted on this in feed in Sept I think?) we've had sight of previously. 
If it is them then I'll pass and give the bank account a breather! 😁


----------



## Ginseng108

I'm serious, and hopeful. 

I'd really like to see a rugged release. Not just another fancy colorway, gold bits, or a 40th laser etch on the case back. Something with other than a purely cosmetic tweak. A functional enhancement of some kind.

I own a GWG-2k but the glow-red 2040 at nearly twice the price just doesn't work for me. 

Come on, Casio G, I'm still wating for that "must buy!"


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ginseng108 said:


> The...Rockmaster?


Rock Master you say (not to be confused with the John Mayer)?


----------



## Miklos86

Ginseng108 said:


> I'm serious, and hopeful.
> 
> I'd really like to see a rugged release. Not just another fancy colorway, gold bits, or a 40th laser etch on the case back. Something with other than a purely cosmetic tweak. A functional enhancement of some kind.
> 
> I own a GWG-2k but the glow-red 2040 at nearly twice the price just doesn't work for me.
> 
> Come on, Casio G, I'm still wating for that "must buy!"


This!


----------



## Deep.Eye

I'm happy with the DW-5035, and would certainly prefer a DW-5040 with a slight colour variations, in place of clown like designs they're pushing out.




Ginseng108 said:


> I'm serious, and hopeful.
> 
> I'd really like to see a rugged release. Not just another fancy colorway, gold bits, or a 40th laser etch on the case back. Something with other than a purely cosmetic tweak. A functional enhancement of some kind.
> 
> I own a GWG-2k but the glow-red 2040 at nearly twice the price just doesn't work for me.
> 
> Come on, Casio G, I'm still wating for that "must buy!"


----------



## GregoryD

I just want a 40th anniversary screw back square, is that so much to ask???!!!??


----------



## Dan GSR

GregoryD said:


> I just want a 40th anniversary screw back square, is that so much to ask???!!!??


They won't squander the opportunity 
Be patient


----------



## pmf3d

*ADVENTURER'S STONE 40th Anniversary
1. GM-5640GEM-1JR 
2. GM-2140GEM-2AJR 
3. GM-114GEM-1A9JR 
4. GM-S5640GEM-7JR 
5. GM-S2140GEM-9AJR 
6. GM-S114GEM-1A2JR 

No screw back *


----------



## Dan GSR

All of them are hideous


----------



## Miklos86

pmf3d said:


> View attachment 17094519
> 
> 
> 
> *ADVENTURER'S STONE 40th Anniversary
> 1. GM-5640GEM-1JR
> 2. GM-2140GEM-2AJR
> 3. GM-114GEM-1A9JR
> 4. GM-S5640GEM-7JR
> 5. GM-S2140GEM-9AJR
> 6. GM-S114GEM-1A2JR
> 
> No screw back *


Thanks for sharing this!

These are not for me. So far none of the 40th anniversary releases are tempting. At least I can keep my WPAC vow for this year. Hopefully in 2023 Casio brings out the big guns.


----------



## Ajmercado

Sad no screwback square…just metal bezels that already look destroyed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

So far this anniversary has been tough on the eyes and easy on the wallet


----------



## Ginseng108

Dan GSR said:


> All of them are hideous


What the ever-loving heck?
They could have released those abominations any time during the year as regular specials. 
Such a waste and dilution of the 40th Anniversary concept.


----------



## Ginseng108

I guess based on the 35th Anni models, we're about par for the course. Maybe our expectations run unrealistically high.

All the Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary Watches - G-Central


----------



## Deep.Eye

Until now there were no decent screw backs. I expect a GW and/or a DW 5040 at a certain point. It's a simple rebranding, i don't think they'll be going to miss on this one.


----------



## M3N911

toomuchdamnrum said:


> So far this anniversary has been tough on the eyes and easy on the wallet


i'm sure they'll come out in due time.. highly doubt that Casio will miss the opportunity to empty the wallets of its fan boys


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ginseng108 said:


> I guess based on the 35th Anni models, we're about par for the course. Maybe our expectations run unrealistically high.
> 
> All the Casio G-Shock 35th Anniversary Watches - G-Central


glad you corrected yourself, saves me the trouble 😜 
theres no "dilution", as with most things casio does, theres no real rhyme or reason for their releases but they do know how to make eye catching pieces regardless if theyre to the liking of forum dwellers. tho it does make sense that any special release during the 40th year would simply fall under the anniversary releases.

with these, i think its less about making more colours and more about showing off their prowess with manipulating metal finishes. theyre always keen to show off new processes theyve developed to get around certain engineering/finishing hurdles (self imposed or not). just look at the gd120cm camos, instead of using a regular paint process they specifically developed a new multi angle laser print process or the mtg'v weathered finish, they had to develop a special machine to take off the IP coating just right. why? cos they can.


----------



## Pankrates

M3N911 said:


> i'm sure they'll come out in due time.. highly doubt that Casio will miss the opportunity to empty the wallets of its fan boys


Speaking of fanboys, where's my MRG-Frogman?


----------



## vsyntax

Pankrates said:


> Speaking of fanboys, where's my MRG-Frogman?


I'd love to see a MRG frog or king


----------



## coconutpolygon

Deep.Eye said:


> Until now there were no decent screw backs. I expect a GW and/or a DW 5040 at a certain point. It's a simple rebranding, i don't think they'll be going to miss on this one.


when you say screw back you mean like the GW5000U etc right? (sorry I'm new to g-shock)


----------



## Deep.Eye

coconutpolygon said:


> when you say screw back you mean like the GW5000U etc right? (sorry I'm new to g-shock)


Exactly


----------



## AstroAtlantique

coconutpolygon said:


> when you say screw back you mean like the GW5000U etc right? (sorry I'm new to g-shock)


I think that quite everyone here is expecting the "good old GW-5040 and DW-5040" to be released...can't agree more!


----------



## M3N911

Pankrates said:


> Speaking of fanboys, where's my MRG-Frogman?


i'll let you know once I get some confirmed info 
.
.
.
.
.
as if I have all the exclusive news 
but i'm sure someone here will let us know once there is anything about it lol


----------



## Lu..

GregoryD said:


> I just want a 40th anniversary screw back square, is that so much to ask???!!!??











GMWB5000EH-1 | G-SHOCK FULL METAL Black | CASIO


Nothing like a very special collaboration with renowned artist and designer Eric Haze to help celebrate the G-SHOCK 40th anniversary! Take the GMW-B5000 — the original full-metal take on the first-ever G-SHOCK, the DW-5000C — and add plenty of Eric Haze touches for a specially designed metal...




www.casio.com


----------



## pmf3d

Lu.. said:


> GMWB5000EH-1 | G-SHOCK FULL METAL Black | CASIO
> 
> 
> Nothing like a very special collaboration with renowned artist and designer Eric Haze to help celebrate the G-SHOCK 40th anniversary! Take the GMW-B5000 — the original full-metal take on the first-ever G-SHOCK, the DW-5000C — and add plenty of Eric Haze touches for a specially designed metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


I think he is referring to the dw-5000 variant


----------



## Deep.Eye

Lu.. said:


> GMWB5000EH-1 | G-SHOCK FULL METAL Black | CASIO
> 
> 
> Nothing like a very special collaboration with renowned artist and designer Eric Haze to help celebrate the G-SHOCK 40th anniversary! Take the GMW-B5000 — the original full-metal take on the first-ever G-SHOCK, the DW-5000C — and add plenty of Eric Haze touches for a specially designed metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Yeah, no. I have plenty of solar g-shocks, and it's already difficult enough to keep'em all charged, especially the GMWB5000. A simple DW will sit in a drawer no problem..


----------



## Lu..

Deep.Eye said:


> Yeah, no. I have plenty of solar g-shocks, and it's already difficult enough to keep'em all charged, especially the GMWB5000. A simple DW will sit in a drawer no problem..


pretty sure sometime next year....just have to be patient if G-shock releases one....they got a year and a half....lol


----------



## pmf3d

*[VIDEO]*
GWF-A1000APF-1A — Poison Frog for 30th Anniversary
Price : *137,500 yen* 
Availability : *1st January*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1496398017517929


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Deep.Eye said:


> Yeah, no. I have plenty of solar g-shocks, and it's already difficult enough to keep'em all charged, especially the GMWB5000. A simple DW will sit in a drawer no problem..


so will a GW with power save on 🤷‍♂️ why youre buying watches to leave in a drawer is the real question here 🤔😅


----------



## Deep.Eye

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> so will a GW with power save on 🤷‍♂️ why youre buying watches to leave in a drawer is the real question here 🤔😅


So, where do you people keep your tens of different watches you buy ?  Besides, i would like to know, in an average collection, how much wrist time each solar casio gets. This, considering we're watch enthusiasts, with tens (and sometimes hundreds) watches, quartz and automatics.


----------



## douglasf13

Deep.Eye said:


> So, where do you people keep your tens of different watches you buy ?  Besides, i would like to know, in an average collection, how much wrist time each solar casio gets. This, considering we're watch enthusiasts, with tens (and sometimes hundreds) watches, quartz and automatics.


For the solar watches, a watch case with a glass top seems to work.


----------



## d4m0

I really hope for the release of a few new king G-shock (with positive LCD please)


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Deep.Eye said:


> So, where do you people keep your tens of different watches you buy ?  Besides, i would like to know, in an average collection, how much wrist time each solar casio gets. This, considering we're watch enthusiasts, with tens (and sometimes hundreds) watches, quartz and automatics.


i think what youre missing is, a solar will go for 3-6months in darkness and only drop to M. with a wear every couple months itll probably be on H constantly, not that the watch wont work perfectly fine on M, which alot of ppl tend to forget.
if you have a big collection and want to keep them all on high then you need to rotate thru them more often (ppl do midday swaps) or put them out for some sun. an hour or two a few times year is all they need. if thats too much of a bother for you, many ppl just leave them in a well lit room and they stay charged.

for me, there are many i dont get round to wearing after a couple months so i always pop it on the window sill after each wear. the window faces east and gets at least a couple hours of weaker broken then direct sun before i even wake up, then theyre good to go. in winter they go on a north facing window to get more sun time. it really is that simple, many ppl just over complicate it.


----------



## Miklos86

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> i think what youre missing is, a solar will go for 3-6months in darkness and only drop to M. with a wear every couple months itll probably be on H constantly, not that the watch wont work perfectly fine on M, which alot of ppl tend to forget.
> if you have a big collection and want to keep them all on high then you need to rotate thru them more often (ppl do midday swaps) or put them out for some sun. an hour or two a few times year is all they need. if thats too much of a bother for you, many ppl just leave them in a well lit room and they stay charged.
> 
> for me, there are many i dont get round to wearing after a couple months so i always pop it on the window sill after each wear. the window faces east and gets at least a couple hours of weaker broken then direct sun before i even wake up, then theyre good to go. in winter they go on a north facing window to get more sun time. it really is that simple, many ppl just over complicate it.


This. If one of my solars is in need of charging I just strap it to the balcony rail and forget about it for a few days. Even in overcast winter weather the natural light is enough to charge them. Should not be an issue.


----------



## Deep.Eye

Yeah yeah, ok  . But with a DW5000 you would only have to change the battery every 10 years or so. Easy, right? If i had only one or two solar watches, sure it is better to have a solar, since you probably use it more often too. But when we're talking a bout several, when it's a collection, well...
Besides, the GMW is really a pain to keep charged, much harder than normal GW models.


----------



## kosutasu

Frogman GWF-A1000APF-1AJR now listed on the Japanese site. Price is ￥137,500, which should translate to £899. I am really excited about it and cannot wait to get it  GWF-A1000APF-1AJR


----------



## M3N911

kosutasu said:


> Frogman GWF-A1000APF-1AJR now listed on the Japanese site. Price is ￥137,500, which should translate to £899. I am really excited about it and cannot wait to get it  GWF-A1000APF-1AJR


brace yourself for..









🤪 🤪


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deep.Eye said:


> Besides, the GMW is really a pain to keep charged, *much harder* than normal GW models.


Huh, how so?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

M3N911 said:


> brace yourself for..
> View attachment 17106457
> 
> 
> 🤪 🤪


Breathe a sigh of relief, we're almost through our stages of anafrog grief!

1. Denial "That's not a dive watch!" 😞
2. Anger. "A Frogman should be digital and not a$z ugly!" 😡
3. Bargaining. "Well, if it had a depth gauge..." 🤔
4. Depression. ""It costs how much?" 😭
5. Acceptance. Finding another release to moan about. 🚶‍♂️


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Deep.Eye said:


> Yeah yeah, ok  . But with a DW5000 you would only have to change the battery every 10 years or so. Easy, right? If i had only one or two solar watches, sure it is better to have a solar, since you probably use it more often too. But when we're talking a bout several, when it's a collection, well...
> Besides, the GMW is really a pain to keep charged, much harder than normal GW models.


lol its like you didnt read my post at all. much harder than what? putting it on a window sill or desk instead of a drawer? itll take about a year in complete darkness for the charge to run out and even then, its not dead, just put it in the sun for a couple days and its good to go. are you planning on not wearing a watch for a year?
if so the solar is still a better option cos you can just top up the battery at any point instead of having it waste power sitting in a drawer.
yes a battery change every 10 years, or in general is easy but not as easy as no battery change for 20-30+ years 🤷‍♂️

i can assure you i have far more than "several" solars in my not so modest collection and i have no problem keeping them all charged by doing the very easy steps in my previous post.
dont get me wrong tho, i have no problem with non solar, alot of good models i didnt want to miss out on simply cos it didnt have solar so im fine with either, i just dont believe solar is the chore that ppl make it out to be.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

To be honest, I too found out that the GMWs are far more difficult to be charged up rather than the other solar GS.
It's not difficult in terms of "actions one need to do in order to have them charged" but in terms of "time of light exposure", I think that this is what the poster said. 
I believe that this is mainly due to the four different Bluetooth syncing process the 3459 module do in a day rather than the single one the regular MB6 GS do.

And yes, all my GS (solar and not) are kept in a glass lid box near a window of my room and, still, the GMWs discharge and recharge with a very different rate in comparison to the "regular MB6 solar square" (GW-5000, GW-M5610...).

I still prefer them to be solar, but it has happened more than once that the GMWs required an "extra sun bathing session" for the battery level to be topped out in comparison to the other solar GS I own.
To be clear, that's not a problem (not for me at least) but I think that's a matter of fact, that's all!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

kosutasu said:


> Frogman GWF-A1000APF-1AJR now listed on the Japanese site. Price is ￥137,500, which should translate to £899. I am really excited about it and cannot wait to get it  GWF-A1000APF-1AJR


Color-way is 
Not a fan of the anafrog (not a fan of analog GS in general, although I have many) but this is really good looking!


----------



## L&W

GG-B200Y


----------



## Rocat

L&W said:


> GG-B200Y
> View attachment 17107055
> View attachment 17107058


I am trying to make out the yellow banded watch to the right. Is that a Rangeman?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

AstroAtlantique said:


> To be clear, that's not a problem (not for me at least) but *I think that's a matter of fact, that's all!*


Hmmm, maybe. I actually don't have any of mine tethered to a phone, but I don't think that matters either way. I think the difference might be in your perception of power loss. What I mean is regular non-BT solar squares measure in H-M-L, where as the BT squares display a sliding scale for power loss that can display power loss in smaller increments rather than just the 3 H-M-L levels, therefore appearing to lose power more quickly.

The only difference I've noticed is between analogue and digital solar Gs personally. My analogue Gs lose about half their power in 6 months, whereas pretty much all my digitals, GMW included, seem to hold a charge for a significantly longer amount of time. I'm not saying you're wrong, but I'm not sure I'd call it "fact".


----------



## L&W

Rocat said:


> I am trying to make out the yellow banded watch to the right. Is that a Rangeman?


Yes it's the new GW-9400YJ


----------



## Rocat

L&W said:


> Yes it's the new GW-9400YJ
> View attachment 17107102
> 
> View attachment 17107101
> 
> View attachment 17107100


Thanks. I appreciate the answer. Even though I’ve been up for over an hour, it’s still early at just past 4 am. Which means my brain isn’t quite engaged until I get some caffeine in me.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hmmm, maybe. I actually don't have any of mine tethered to a phone, but I don't think that matters either way. I think the difference might be in your perception of power loss. What I mean is regular non-BT solar squares measure in H-M-L, where as the BT squares display a sliding scale for power loss that can display power loss in smaller increments rather than just the 3 H-M-L levels, therefore appearing to lose power more quickly.
> 
> The only difference I've noticed is between analogue and digital solar Gs personally. My analogue Gs lose about half their power in 6 months, whereas pretty much all my digitals, GMW included, seem to hold a charge for a significantly longer amount of time. I'm not saying you're wrong, but I'm not sure I'd call it "fact".


It may be the case, I really don't know at this point...

Yep, analog GS are a pain to charge up: my gulfmaster took maaaany hours of sunlight to top up at H


----------



## BinomialSpider

I enjoy our semi-annual debates--"What do you mean solar power doesn't work in your neighborhood? Just move to a sunnier region! What's wrong with you anyway!" 

Just remember that human perception of light is logarithmic, so that dim light seems brighter than it is, while bright light seems darker. This used to be more obvious when cameras were effectively capped at ISO-800, but now the sensors are sensitive enough that everyone has forgotten again.

(Still waiting for my GWS5600 to reach "H" charge...)


----------



## kosutasu

GWF-A1000APF-1AER now listed on the Casio UK site, with the price being £949.As its listed price in Japan is ￥137,500, this should have been £899 (as per MTG-B3000BD).

The GWG-2040FR-1AER is priced at £949 and its listed price in Japan is ￥143,000, so doesn't make sense. Anyway, coming soon...GWF-A1000APF-1AER


----------



## babyivan

L&W said:


> Yes it's the new GW-9400YJ
> View attachment 17107102
> 
> View attachment 17107101
> 
> View attachment 17107100


I need that rangeman! Is there a release date on that one yet?


----------



## L&W

babyivan said:


> I need that rangeman! Is there a release date on that one yet?


Jan 2023








G-Shock Mudmaster GG-B100Y-1A and Rangeman GW-9400YJ-1 with emergency yellow accents


January 2023 is looking to be a very active month for new releases as two new colorways for popular Master of G models will be added to the lineup: the black




www.g-central.com


----------



## kosutasu

babyivan said:


> I need that rangeman! Is there a release date on that one yet?


RRP £299.00
February Availability


----------



## babyivan

kosutasu said:


> RRP £299.00
> February Availability


Yikes!

Edit: If that price is for the one with carbon fiber straps, it's not too bad.

Actually, I'm confused by your response, lol.


----------



## kosutasu

babyivan said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Edit: If that price is for the one with carbon fiber straps, it's not too bad.
> 
> Actually, I'm confused by your response, lol.


That is the price and release info on the GW-9400Y-1ER


----------



## babyivan

kosutasu said:


> That is the price and release info on the GW-9400Y-1ER


Ahhh, ok. That would be without the carbon fiber straps. I don't mind that. I'd rather save the money than get the JDM version.

Thanks


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

kosutasu said:


> GWF-A1000APF-1AER now listed on the Casio UK site, with the price being £949.As its listed price in Japan is ￥137,500, this should have been £899 (as per MTG-B3000BD).
> 
> The GWG-2040FR-1AER is priced at £949 and its listed price in Japan is ￥143,000, so doesn't make sense. Anyway, coming soon...GWF-A1000APF-1AER


local prices are rarely direct dollar conversions from the yen. the mark up on Gs in AU is ridic. this one, if it comes here will prob retail for over 2k, which is like 1200quid! 😭


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

BinomialSpider said:


> I enjoy our semi-annual debates--"What do you mean solar power doesn't work in your neighborhood? Just move to a sunnier region! What's wrong with you anyway!"
> 
> Just remember that human perception of light is logarithmic, so that dim light seems brighter than it is, while bright light seems darker. This used to be more obvious when cameras were effectively capped at ISO-800, but now the sensors are sensitive enough that everyone has forgotten again.
> 
> (Still waiting for my GWS5600 to reach "H" charge...)


theres been alot of nonsense thrown around in those threads but ive never seen any say to move to a sunnier region, of the house yes, but not moving house lol

to anyone that hasnt dabbled in photography iso800 would be no more obvious now as it was before lol tho im not sure what that has to do with not wanting to buy a solar cos it wont last in a drawer 🤔


----------



## BinomialSpider

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> theres been alot of nonsense thrown around in those threads but ive never seen any say to move to a sunnier region, of the house yes, but not moving house lol
> 
> to anyone that hasnt dabbled in photography iso800 would be no more obvious now as it was before lol tho im not sure what that has to do with not wanting to buy a solar cos it wont last in a drawer 🤔


In winter, at higher latitudes, sunlight is minimal.


----------



## Miklos86

BinomialSpider said:


> In winter, at higher latitudes, sunlight is minimal.


They don't need direct sunlight to charge.

My Oceanus P2000 loses approx 20% charge each month this winter. It is an analogue watch with BT/MB6 and I use its LED light multiple times each night. When it dropped to approx 40% - the app only shows 2/5 bars, not too accurate - I strapped the watch to the balcony for the weekend. It was overcast all weekend and I thought it was wasted, the watch wouldn't charge enough. I was wrong, Sunday night it was fully charged. Latitude 47°29'52.84", Northern hemisphere, early December.


----------



## Brathahn0

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hmmm, maybe. I actually don't have any of mine tethered to a phone, but I don't think that matters either way. I think the difference might be in your perception of power loss. What I mean is regular non-BT solar squares measure in H-M-L, where as the BT squares display a sliding scale for power loss that can display power loss in smaller increments rather than just the 3 H-M-L levels, therefore appearing to lose power more quickly.
> 
> The only difference I've noticed is between analogue and digital solar Gs personally. My analogue Gs lose about half their power in 6 months, whereas pretty much all my digitals, GMW included, seem to hold a charge for a significantly longer amount of time. I'm not saying you're wrong, but I'm not sure I'd call it "fact".


How do you display the battery charge level on a BT Square? 🤔 Have not found an option on my GMW-5000s. Not using mobile link , so I don’t see the battery level in the Casio app. I remember when they were linked to phone the app would show a simple battery symbol. But without the phone I haven’t found a way to show battery level. Manual only say:


----------



## babyivan

This thread is severely veering off topic.....


----------



## danielsallfix

Brathahn0 said:


> How do you display the battery charge level on a BT Square? 🤔 Have not found an option on my GMW-5000s. Not using mobile link , so I don’t see the battery level in the Casio app. I remember when they were linked to phone the app would show a simple battery symbol. But without the phone I haven’t found a way to show battery level. Manual only say:
> 
> View attachment 17110413


You can only see battery level in app. Not on watch screen.

Ontopic: Anybody know if the new poison Frog is limited like BRT Frog?


----------



## CC

danielsallfix said:


> You can only see battery level in app. Not on watch screen.
> 
> Ontopic: Anybody know if the new poison Frog is limited like BRT Frog?


I'd say yes with it being a 30th anniversary watch.

Interesting specs listed on the UK 'Coming Soon' listing...


----------



## babyivan

danielsallfix said:


> You can only see battery level in app. Not on watch screen.
> 
> Ontopic: Anybody know if the new poison Frog is limited like BRT Frog?


It is definitely limited.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

BinomialSpider said:


> In winter, at higher latitudes, sunlight is minimal.


and?
still nothing to do with ppl saying to move or iso or keeping solars in a drawer lol and as mentioned ambient light is enough to keep them topped up 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

CC said:


> I'd say yes with it being a 30th anniversary watch.
> 
> Interesting specs listed on the UK 'Coming Soon' listing...
> 
> View attachment 17110603


i think youve killed at least one member here with one helluva dilemma! 
continue hating the Afrog, or eat his words and start liking it cos it has a depth sensor 😱😱😱
🤣🤣


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

AstroAtlantique said:


> To be honest, I too found out that the GMWs are far more difficult to be charged up rather than the other solar GS.
> It's not difficult in terms of "actions one need to do in order to have them charged" but in terms of "time of light exposure", I think that this is what the poster said.
> I believe that this is mainly due to the four different Bluetooth syncing process the 3459 module do in a day rather than the single one the regular MB6 GS do.
> 
> And yes, all my GS (solar and not) are kept in a glass lid box near a window of my room and, still, the GMWs discharge and recharge with a very different rate in comparison to the "regular MB6 solar square" (GW-5000, GW-M5610...).
> 
> I still prefer them to be solar, but it has happened more than once that the GMWs required an "extra sun bathing session" for the battery level to be topped out in comparison to the other solar GS I own.
> To be clear, that's not a problem (not for me at least) but I think that's a matter of fact, that's all!


a split second blip 4 times a day from bt is literally nothing compared the the power drain from mb6, the light or the alarm


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> a split second blip 4 times a day from bt is literally nothing compared the the power drain from mb6, the light or the alarm


That's correct...if I'm using all my BT squares at the same time and I have the app running...
I unfortunately wear only one watch at time and not always have the other BT squares in reach of the phone's BT range so they keep "looking for the phone"; this is why I suppose, in my case, they discharge a lot.
When I force MB6 connection they always take little time to complete that and the other GS they lay next to do connect every night by their own.

Also, what you're saying "ambient light is enough to keep them topped up" is right: many GS I own haven't been worn since a year at least (GW-9300GB, GW-9200, GW-5035 and others) and I have never ever seen them to drop below H...not once in a year of "almost no direct sunlight exposure"; but the BTs square, topped up in september, are already "going down"...

I don't know what to say, honestly... I recognize much of the "problem" may come from the battery icon in the app that is much more precise rather than the H-M-L visualization of the regular/old/non BT tough solar GS; it may also be that my room isn't enough illuminated, I really don't know.

All my GS are set with PS ON (the tough solar ones) and SIG ON, that's it: no alarms left turned on while the watch is not being used, no A.EL, no running timers nor chronograph, neither BARO INFO left ON!

I'll quit the off topic, I promise, I just wanted to report my experience; in fact,the fact that my BT squares appear to discharge faster than the other GS while under the same "environmental conditions" (same room, same light exposure, same settings wherever possible...) IS NOT a problem (for me, at least)...otherwise I wouldn't have bought seven of them (5 GMWs and 2 GW-Bs)!


----------



## A.G.

I'm not buying it but I really like the way the TCC looks.


----------



## Babylon Timer

A.G. said:


> I'm not buying it but I really like the way the TCC looks.


Loving the lucky drop series. That orange 6900 has my name on it! Still holding out for any news on Wildlife Promising or Fire Package series for 2023. Usually around now they drop those, right? And I doubt I'm the only one hoping for some news of 40th anniversary releases away from the MTG/Master/Metal stuff - 6900, 5900, 5700, 5600, ideally.

But give me a GA-700 in animal print or in a 40th edition (like the Eric Haze we had for the 35th) and I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I still cannot get behind the metal ones that look cottage cheesed hahaha

The new TT...damn I really like that, but probably won't buy it at that price sadly. If that Rangeman surfaces in Korea I am snatching that up for sure along with the Lucky Drop 5600 and 6900. I already put in a request for the Jason whenever it finally arrives here, but who knows when. This year is starting off expensive


----------



## Degr8n8

Brathahn0 said:


> How do you display the battery charge level on a BT Square? 🤔 Have not found an option on my GMW-5000s. Not using mobile link , so I don’t see the battery level in the Casio app. I remember when they were linked to phone the app would show a simple battery symbol. But without the phone I haven’t found a way to show battery level. Manual only say:
> 
> View attachment 17110413


Get a gw 5000 of gmw5510. It has charge indicator on the display unlike the bluetooth models which require the app to check.


----------



## Shackleford R101

No longer just a rumor - It's listed as available now at the Casio Japan Online Store

*GMW-B5000TCC-1JR*




























GMW-B5000TCC-1JR | CASIO


初代G-SHOCK「DW-5000C」をフルメタル化したGMW-B5000シリーズのスペシャルモデルです。 サーキットボードの柄をブラックIPとレーザー刻印で描きました。チタン合金「TranTixxii®」（トランティクシー）を採用し、軽くて肌に優しいチタンの特徴を備えながら純チタンの約2倍の硬度を持ち、ステンレス材に匹敵する鏡面仕上げの美しさを実現しました。 機能面では専用アプリとの連携により正確な時刻情報を取得可能。マルチバンド6、タフソーラー、フルオートLEDバックライトなどを搭載し、実用性も備えます。




www.casio.com


----------



## Xerxes300

Dumb question


Is the Eric haze 40th anniversary THE 40th anniversary square or should I be on the look out for a 40th anniversary stand alone model?


----------



## kubr1ck

Xerxes300 said:


> Dumb question
> 
> 
> Is the Eric haze 40th anniversary THE 40th anniversary square or should I be on the look out for a 40th anniversary stand alone model?


If the previous anniversaries are any indication, there will be around half a dozen waves of 40th anniversary releases throughout 2023. Flare Red was only the first. I have no doubt there will be more 40th metal squares.


----------



## M-Shock

kubr1ck said:


> If the previous anniversaries are any indication, there will be around half a dozen waves of 40th anniversary releases throughout 2023. Flare Red was only the first. I have no doubt there will be more 40th metal squares.


For the 35th, there was resin squares in the Big Bang Black, Origin Gold and Glacier Gold series. I believe all 3 were screwbacks. There was also the "Red Out", and that flourescent Kikuo Ibe square but according to shock base those two weren't screwbacks.






Casio G-Shock Database


A database for all G-Shock lovers. Thousands of G-Shocks. Manuals in up to 12 languages. G-Shock Youtube videos. And much more ...




shockbase.org


----------



## wrsmith

Thanks for all the contributions and discussions. The 2023 thread is located here


----------

